#ubuntu-no 2011-04-04
<jo-erlend> hehe, de har endelig fiksa gnome-panel. De gjorde det ved å sørge for at applets ikke lenger kan flyttes fritt rundt, men enten flyter til venstre, til midten eller til høyre. Det der er en gammal bug! :)
<Malin_> er det en bug at de kan flyttes fritt?
<Malin_> jo-erlend, nå funker empathy slik jeg ønsket
<jo-erlend> at appletene blir pælma frem og tilbake når oppløsningen endrer seg, en gang iblant, er en bug. Dette er en slags fiks. 
<jo-erlend> Malin_: hva gjorde du?
<Malin_> jeg har fjernet krysset i "show incoming messages in the messaging menu"
<jo-erlend> ja, det jeg sa igår, med andre ord? :)
<Malin_> jeg har også huket vekk "Enable bubble notifications", men tror ikke det har annet enn at den fjerner varslingen oppe i høyre hjørne
<jo-erlend> jeg mente at det skulle funke. Godt å høre at det gjorde det i praksis. :)
<Malin_> ja :D
<Malin_> og beskjedene dukker opp i ny fane, om man får en ny fane :)
<jo-erlend> boblevarslene liker jeg veldig godt.
<Malin_> ja, men blir slitsomt om alle meldinger kommer der hele tida, men joda, jeg kan alltids ta den på, en ser jo at meldingene kommer opp lettere
<Malin_> men kommer jo an på hva en gjør. sikkert irriterende om man ser film
<jo-erlend> det er slitsomt for praterom og sånt. De dukker jo bare opp hvis du ikke ser på vinduet det er snakk om.
<Malin_> eneste jeg nå savner er samme mulighet som i pidgin, hvor en kan skrive mens man er i kontaktlista for å søke opp kontakter :)
<jo-erlend> det kan man vel?
<Malin_> jo-erlend, sant nok, men jeg ser stort sett andre steder, og bytter i mellom
<Malin_> hm.. nei, har ikke fått det til enda :S
<jo-erlend> Malin_: ctrl+f. De fleste trær i gnome kan søkes.
<jo-erlend> ... på samme måte.
<jo-erlend> dvs, den skjuler ikke kontakter, den bare flytter fokus nærmere og nærmere etterhvert som du søker mer presist.
<Malin_> ah, nå må man være i kontaktlista, så må man trykke en kontakt før man kan trykke ctrl + f, også kan man søke :)
<jo-erlend> hmm? Du behøver ikke å velge en kontakt først. Det funker fint uten noen merkede rader.
<Malin_> å? :)
<Malin_> virker ikke her :)
<jo-erlend> prøv i Nautilus. 
<Malin_> også vil jeg bytte fane med ctrl + tab, og ikke ctrl + page up/page down
<jo-erlend> det kan ha endret seg i nyere versjoner av empathy, men det er sånn det skal være.
<Malin_> da må jeg nemlig bruke to hender i stedet for en
<Malin_> ja, i nautilus fungerer det å ta ctrl + f uten å markere noe, men ikke i empathy
<jo-erlend> du har ikke vurdert å bruke den andre ctrl-en da? :)
<Malin_> jeg kjører: Empathy 2.32.1
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg prøvde det. Det funker i lucid, så da er det noe nytt. Det høres egentlig ut som en bug, synes jeg. 
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> jo, jeg kan alltids kjøre den andre ctrl-en, men jeg må også trykke ned fn-key for å få page up og page down
<jo-erlend> ah. Det er antakelig at du har fokus på feil sted. Prøv å ikke merke noen kontakter, sette fokus til der hvor du kan sette status også klikke på det hvite i kontaktlisten, men uten å merke en kontakt. Se om det funker da?
<Malin_> hvordan flytter jeg fokus?
<jo-erlend> Malin_: du må bruke fn for page up/down? Det hørtes bemerkelsesverdig harry ut.
<jo-erlend> Malin_: klikker. 
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja.., men sånn er maskina her
<Malin_> men med det trådløse tastaturet trenger jeg jo ikke det :)
<jo-erlend> klikk i feltet der hvor du kan skrive inn status, så klikker du i kontaktområdet, men uten å klikke på en kontakt. Da får trevisningen fokus og da skal ctrl+f funke.
<Malin_> Hvor setter man status i empathy? Jeg kan ikke si jeg kan se det jeg
<jo-erlend> øverst i kontaktlisten? 
<Malin_> ah.. ja.. der er det jo, om jeg klikker der og trykker ctrl + f, skjer det ingenting
<jo-erlend> nei, men prøv å klikke nede, der hvor kontaktene er, men uten å velge en kontakt og se på ctrl+f funker da. Det skal funke. 
<Malin_> litt av poenget er jo å kunne gjøre det uten bruk av mus også
<Malin_> ja, det gjør det
<jo-erlend> nettopp. Men hvis du sjekker at det er tilfellet, så kan du rapportere en bug, for trevisningen bør få status automatisk når vinduet vises. 
<Malin_> men det er jo det samme om jeg må klikke der det står f.eks. jabber eller <navn på kontakt> 
<Malin_> helt sant
<jo-erlend> lag deg en konto på bugzilla.gnome.org og gjør det med en gang. :)
<Malin_> kan jo undersøke om det er laget en bugreport, visst ikke kan jeg lage en report ja
<jo-erlend> ta med detaljer om hvordan du går frem for å se det, sånn at folk skjønner hva du mener. Jeg ser at hverken statusfeltet eller trevisningen får status automatisk, så det er en bug. En av dem må utvilsomt ha fokus og på grunn av søkingen, er det naturlig at det er trevisningen som får det. 
<jo-erlend> hmm
<jo-erlend> vent litt.
<jo-erlend> Malin_: prøv å lukke statusvinduet, åpne det igjen og bare begynne å skrive. 
<Malin_> hm, ja :) men det er ikke et eget statusvindu jeg kan lukke?
<jo-erlend> kontaktvinduet, mente jeg.
<Malin_> ja :)
<Malin_> nope
<Malin_> virker ikke :)
<Malin_> får lage en bugreport, men først sjekke om noen har laget en :)
<jo-erlend> nei, det holder ikke å lukke vinduet. Du må da avslutte Empathy og der ser ut til at det er statusgreia som har fokus som standard. Kanskje det er bevisst, men jeg tviler litt på det egentlig. Jeg ville i hvertfall mene at trevisningen burde ha fokus som standard.
<jo-erlend> men jeg skal i et møte. bbl.
<Malin_> oki :)
<Malin_> ja, når en åpner empathy som standard, så funker ctrl + f
<Malin_> det er ikke status som har fokus, men navnet på en av gruppene
<Malin_> andre gang igjen virker det ikke
<Malin_> åj, nå virker det plutselig å skrive inn tekst uten ctrl + f
<Malin_> virker som det varierer når det virker da :S
<Malin_> varierer visst ja, nå virker det f.eks. ikke igjen :) hehe, men nå må jeg dra :)
<pider> Hei, har fått oppned webcam til å funke, men nå trenger jeg hjelp til å lage en oppstarter til programmet til cheese og skype. Oppstarten skal peke til et script som jeg har lastet ned, hvilen komando skal jeg bruke?
<Kagee> "Opprett oppstarter" ?
<pider> scriptet et et sh script
<Kagee> ja
<Berge> Hva ønsker du egentlig?
<pider> snarvei til sh script
<Kagee> høyreklikk på skrivebordet, velg "Opprett oppstarter"
<Berge> (Hva er sammenhengen mellom skriptet og cheese og skype?)
<Kagee> Berge: jeg mistenker at den preloader noe som roterer webcambildet hans
<Berge> Kagee: Jeg vet ikke hva problemet er.
<Berge> Jeg ser bare inkoherent snakking på IRC (-:
<Kagee> Berge: "har fått oppned webcam til å fungere"
<pider> vet hvordan jeg lager oppstarter, men får ikke oppstarten til å funke
<Berge> Kagee: Ja, men det ignorerte jeg jo, siden det virker.
<Berge> åh
<Berge> SÃ¥nn.
<Berge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekiga/+bug/303677 er kanskje ca. rett bug?
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 303677 in ekiga (Ubuntu) "Webcam picture upside down (dup-of: 224559)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 224559 in libv4l (Ubuntu) "Image on webcam is upside-down" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Berge> Fantastisk at de faktisk har klart å montere kameraet opp-ned.
<pider> når jeg kjører denne komandoen funker webcam:    export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=3 && cheese 
<pider> ellers er det oppned
<Berge> Ah. Sett heller LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS globalt for innloggingen din, så virker det i alle programmer.
<Berge> LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS er en miljøvariabel.
<pider> hvordan?
<Kagee> utrolig hvor kranglete det er å koble sammen to androidemulatorer
<Berge> pider: tja, si det.
<Berge> Kanskje i ~/.gnomerc
<pider> googler litt
<Berge> Ja, .gnomerc er din venn.
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> pleier webcam å ikke fungere hvis du holder dem opp ned?
<Berge> Jo, men det er uvanlig å montere dem opp-ned i laptoper.
<Kagee> så klart er det helt umulig å si "vær bak den samme routern" man må sette opp forvirrende portredirs
<Kagee> jeg trodde ikke jeg måtte sette opp et nettverkskart for å kommunisere mellom to androidemulatorer....
<pider> hvor ligger .gnomerc
<brik> hahah, oppnedkamera?
<Kagee> pider: jeg gr ut ifra at den skal ligge i/du skal lage den i /home/username
<Berge> ~/.gnomerc, ja.
<Mogget> Er dere spente på DLD avstemning?
<jo-erlend> er ikke det avgjort? :)
<Mogget> jo, men fortsatt.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: strax avstemning
<Mogget> man kan drømme
<pider> finnes ikke, men kan lage den, hva slags fil?
<jo-erlend> går det på tv? Kan man stemme med sms, eller er det sånn liker-knapp man må trykke på? :)
<Kagee> den skal bare hete .gnomerc
<Kagee> jo-erlend: ........
<Mogget> stortinget.no. du finner video av avastemning der
<Kagee> du kan sikkert hacke stemmesystemet i stortingssalen
 * Kagee slaps Mogget for beeing to lacy to setup proper multicast
<Mogget> jeg orker ikke, jeg må først prioritere ipv6
<Berge> pider: echo "export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=3" > ~/.gnomerc
<Berge> pider: Logg ut og inn.
<pider> ok, prøver dette!
<Kagee> 80/89 for :(
<Kagee> nei
 * Kagee er forvirret av avstemminger
<jo-erlend> jeg skjønner ikke bæret. Sånn er det når man kommer inn midt i sendingen. :)
<pider> funka helt fint, takk for hjelpen:-S 
<pider> tester skype nå
<Kagee> *klappe Berge på hodet*
<Berge> \p/
<Kagee> flink Berge:P
<Berge> s/p/o/
<Berge> Super på googling, vet du.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg lagger noe _voldsomt_ nå og jeg tror ikke problemet er på min side. Kjenner dere noe til det?
<Berge> Om vi kjenner til tilfeldige spekulasjoner? (-;
<Berge> (Nettet mitt er helt fint.)
<Kagee> nettet mitt har vært nede 30 min i de tre årne jeg har bodd her
<Kagee> hig/uninett <3
<jo-erlend> jeg mente om det var noe rart med freenodes servere nå. 
<Berge> ipv6.chat.freenode.net ser ut til å virke fint.
<Kagee> irc.freenode.net@ssl-porten fungerer fint
 * Kagee slaps Mogget for failing to send UTF-8 to twitter
<Mogget> æøå?
<Kagee> funker fint her, men så dårlig definert charsets og irc er så sier ikke det så mye
<Mogget> mhm, jaja jeg får bare se på det senere.
<Kagee> ka ndet hende det er bitlbee-serveren du kobler til feiler ?
<barf> Hei
<barf> Trenger å gjenopprette MBR for w2K3
<barf> på et .dd image av en W2K3 partisjon
<geirha> Hvorfor det?
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-05
<i7-Cud4> Finnes det noe gratis alternativ for og fjern overvåke server
<Kagee> ssh?
<i7-Cud4> hehe
<i7-Cud4> tenkte mer i den forstand at får tilsent mail/sms hvis servern detter ned
<Sakarias> nagios f.eks
<i7-Cud4> ja nagios
<Sakarias> du har også mon
<Sakarias> https://mon.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<Sakarias> icinga, en fork av nagios
<Brumle> i7-Cud4: Munin er en fin ting. Den gir deg vakre grafer og kan sende mail og rapportere til Nagios om terskelverdier overskrides
<Sakarias> cricket er også fin, har jeg hørt
<i7-Cud4> det mest kritiskte skulle være viss en av ded eller vps detter ned så er jeg nødt til og få beskjed asap
<Sakarias> der er nagios fin
<i7-Cud4> ja så det 
<i7-Cud4> da har jeg tydlig vis noe og lære i dag også :)
<i7-Cud4> Det var jo bare 105 howto vids
<Berge> Sakarias: Cricket er ikke fin.
<Berge> (-:
<Berge> Du har Icinga, en Nagios-klone, og Munin, som mest grafer, men også kan varsle.
<Berge> Munin er en klassiker.
<Sakarias> Berge: har bare hørt at cricket er fin... har ingen erfaring med den
<Berge> Jeg har. (-:
<Sakarias> hehe, jeg får vel snart tipper jeg
<Malin_> jo-erlend, Det viser seg at det av og til virker å søke kontakter i kontaklista uten å trykke ctrl + f av og til. Jeg har ikke lyktes å finne ut når det ikke går, men det varierer
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-06
<jo-erlend> hehe, dna.no er under "hackerangrep", i følge dn. De blir visst pakket ned av "Angrepet stammer fra et titalls nettadresser som endres med jevne mellomrom." Et titalls! Voldsomt :)
<Berge> Ja?
<xt> DoS er ikkje alltid DDoS
<xt> Voldtekt er ikkje alltid gruppevoldtekt.
<Berge> jo-erlend: Jeg tror jeg kan ta deg ut med én IP-adresse. (-:
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, ok. Jeg kjøper den. Det bare virket litt puslete ut fra artikkelen. :)
<Sakarias> Glad vi ikke hoster AP lenger :P
<fyksen> Hvor kan jeg finne info om release "festene"? : )
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-07
<SlimG> http://no.archive.ubuntu.com maverick-updates/multiverse amd64 Packages 404  Not Found
<SlimG> Mulig det er noe problemer på no.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<xt> Berge: ^
<SlimG> http://pastebin.com/dpLZTH6Q
<SlimG> ^ fra aptitude update, det er flere som feiler
<Berge> Skavise
<Berge> Hrmf, feil i upstreamarkivene.
<Berge> Det der er gnøkk.
<SlimG> Berge: Gjelder det kun for maverick?
<Berge> SlimG: Jeg vet ikke ennå.
<SlimG> Jeg kan se http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/dists/maverick-updates/multiverse/binary-amd64/ filene jeg ikke får tak i på http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-updates/multiverse/binary-amd64/ fwiw
<Berge> Hva mener du?
<SlimG> Filene jeg får 404 på hos no.archive.ubuntu.com ser ut til å eksistere på archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<SlimG> Men jeg vet ikke hvordan filer flyter mellom serverene, så jeg skal slutte å blande meg :)
<Berge> Masteren er en egen, skjult tjeneste, hvor pakker flyter fra til archive.u.c og f.eks. se.a.u.c, hvor ting igjen flyter til no.a.u.c.
<Berge> Men Packages- og Releases-filene skal synkes etter at resten av pakkene er synket, så et speil skal være internt konsistent med seg selv.
<Berge> SlimG: Bedre nå?
<SlimG> Berge: Suksess! :D
<Berge> Bra, da skal ting være på stell.
<SlimG> var det kun pakkelistene som ikke ble oppdatert?
<Berge> Begge deler, faktisk.
<SlimG> henter du inn filene med rsync og cron? eller blir de dyttet inn via rsync fra se.a.u.c ?
<Berge> Filene hentes med rsync. rsync-scriptet (det er litt magi der for å få 2PC) trigges av at se.archive SSHer til en gitt bruker når det er oppdateringer.
<Berge> (I tillegg kjører den i cron sånn en gang i blant, for sikkerhets skyld.)
<SlimG> Kjekt å vite :)
<Berge> Lignende skript finnes i Ubuntu-wikien, om du er interessert.
<SlimG> absolutt, *tar en titt*
<SlimG> Berge: har du link? vet ikke helt hva jeg skal søke etter
<Berge> SlimG: Ikke offhand. Søk etter ubuntu mirror rsync two stage elns
<SlimG> fant, hjertlig takk
<Berge> Folk bruker debmirror også, tror jeg.
<SlimG> Hvordan får jeg bind9 til å svare på navn som ligger utenfor sonene jeg har satt opp på den?
<Berge> Rekursivt?
<Berge> (Eller forfalsket?)
<SlimG> hva enn som er best practice
<SlimG> rekursivt, betyr det at dns serveren sier til klienten at den bør prøve neste dns server?
<Berge> Nei.
<Berge> Det er at den slår opp videre informasjon hos andre tjenere når den ikke har informasjonen selv.
<Berge> Best practice for tiden er å skille autoritative og rekurserende navnetjenere.
<Berge> Og best practice (som i du må vite godt hva du gjør om du gjør noe annet) for rekurserende navnetjenere er å kun svare rekursivt for dine nett.
<SlimG> det høres fint ut, hva gjør den om den "forfalsker" da?
<Berge> Ikke gjør det.
<Berge> Jeg lurte på om du ville at den skulle svare for google.com med oppføringer du har laget, f.eks.
<Berge> Med rekursering slår du på med allow-recursion { ::1; 127.0.0.1; 10.0.0.0/24; }, f.eks.
<Berge> Altså med nettene den skal svare rekursivt for inni.
<SlimG> jeg har satt opp to soner (domener), jeg vil at alle forespørsler som ikke matcher disse domenene blir sendt videre til ISP DNS
<Berge> Altså rekursivt.
<Berge> Det er ikke best practice (men det er ikke noe problem heller, egentlig).
<Berge> Hvorfor vil du forresten at ISPens DNS-tjenere skal svare?
<Berge> Kan ikke binden din svare selv?
<SlimG> hvem som svarer er ikke nøye, så lenge svaret kommer fra ISP DNS
<Berge> Hvorfor det?
<Berge> Men det gjør du med forwarder {}
<SlimG> Hvor skal jeg ellers få svaret på nomenenavn som ikke matcher de to sonene jeg har lokalt på bind9 serveren?
<Berge> Ved at bind rekurserer. (-:
<Berge> Hvordan tror du ISPen din sine navnetjenere finner svarene?
<SlimG> The Magical League Of Secret Master DNS Servers? Jeg mangler endel kunnskaper på feltet
<Berge> Det finnes en magisk lika med master-tjenere. De er ikke hemmelige, dog.
<Berge> cat /etc/bind9/db.root
<Berge> Da anbefaler jeg at du leser deg litt opp på DNS.
<Berge> SÃ¥ blir det enkelt og greit.
<SlimG> Da var jeg litt klokere, ser ut til at den recurser som jeg vil når jeg setter "allow-recursion {any;};"
<SlimG> Gøy å være tilkoblet The Magical League of Master DNS Servers :)
<Berge> Du vil _ikke_ ha allow-recursion { any; };
<Berge> 15:13:31 < Berge> Og best practice (som i du må vite godt hva du gjør om du gjør noe annet) for  rekurserende navnetjenere er å kun svare rekursivt for dine nett.
<SlimG> Jeg tenkte any kun var et problem om serveren var tilgjengelig fra internet?
<SlimG> eller i det hele tatt tilgjengelig for andre nett enn de lokale
<SlimG> noe den ikke er
<Berge> Ikke nå, nei.
<Berge> Men hvorfor svarer den autoritativt for domener om den ikke står på Internett?
<si-m1> MitM
<si-m1> SlimG er haxx0r
<Berge> Inn med DNSSEC!
 * SlimG forstår lite
<SlimG> domenene den svarer for er to stk. som kun finnes lokalt og slutter på .can fwiw
<Berge> Det kommer til å brekke med DNSSEC!
<Berge> Du har laget deg fiktive domener?
<Kagee> fun!
<SlimG> Jeg trenger bare noe så jeg har navn på maskinene internt på nettverket
<Berge> Har du ikke et globalt domene?
<SlimG> globalt som i: et domene på internet? isåfall: nei
<Berge> Hvorfor ikke?
<Berge> Det koster ca. ingenting, og du kan bruke det internt uten å bryte standarder, bryte DNSSEC eller andre rare hacks.
<xt> vu
<xt> oops, feil vindauge.
<SlimG> Berge: så jeg bør registrere skolenavn.can hos norid selv om jeg kun har tenkt å bruke det lokalt på nettverket?
<Berge> SlimG: Nei, Norid er bare registreringsenhet for .no-domener.
<Berge> Du skal ikke bruke .can, rett og slett.
<Berge> Spesielt ikke i disse generisk-TLD-dager.
<si-m1> yes.we.can
<si-m1> but.body.else.see.it.can
<Berge> no.you.can't
<Berge> (Med IDN og alt!)
<si-m1> *nobody
<xt> skolenavn.local :D
<Berge> Ekstra pseudo!
<xt> Despite not being a valid top-level domain in the Internet, considerable DNS traffic exists, querying the local domain in the public Domain Name System.[1] In June 2009, the L root server received more than 400 such queries per second,[2] ranking 4th in DNS traffic of all TLDs after COM, ARPA, and NET.
<Berge> Bare med sentralisert DNS inn i multicast-DNS-sølet.
<xt> håhå.
<Berge> Jess.
<Berge> L har statistikk et eller annet sted.
<Berge> http://www.webcitation.org/5jpmlWGWt
<xt> ingen no
<xt> skuff
<Berge> Det populære TLDet.
<si-m1> hehe
<si-m1> windowsen kaster jo .local rett til dnsen
<Berge> Jepp.
<Berge> Det er jo avahi/zeroconf-greiene sin feil.
<Kagee> skolenavn.invalid ?
<Berge> skolenavn.example!
<Kagee> skolenavn.. ??
<Berge> Nei, du kan ikke ha tomt navn i DNS.
<Kagee> wtf, .belkin ???
<Berge> Sikkert belink-rutere som annonserer på mDNS.
<Kagee> sure, sure ... *google mDNS*
<Berge> Det er zeroconf.
<Kagee> my brotha' by anothar motha?
<si-m1> zeroconf brukte vel en 3-4år for lang tid med å slå til
<Sakarias> bruker det heime :)
<si-m1> man har vel ikke akkurat noe valg
<si-m1> står på som default på endel stash nuh
<si-m1> dvs. har jo valg, men på som default ender med på
<xt> *gjesp*
<Malin_> uff, lei av at e-post-filtere i evolution ikke virker slik jeg prøver å få de til å virke
<Malin_>  at e-poster fra et domene skal havne i en egen mappe
<jo-erlend> hva prøver du å gjøre?
<jo-erlend> Malin_: meldingene skal _flyttes_ til en egen mappe altså? Det holder ikke at du har en mappe hvor du finner alle innkommende meldinger fra et visst domene?
<Malin_> jeg har satt opp en undermappe i tillegg til innboksen
<Malin_> og laget et filter som sier at om avsender inneholder <domenenavn> flytt meldingen til mappe <mappen jeg har laget>
<Malin_> men alt havner i innboksen
<Malin_> blir et sykt rot av det
<Malin_> så må vurdere å opprette noen andre e-poster til de mailinglistene, eller slutte å motta e-post fra dem :)
<Kagee> I Gmail ville jeg haket av for "Skip INBOX", men det hjelper vel ikke deg
<jo-erlend> jeg ville heller ha brukt søkemapper for det der.
<si-m1> er vel bare å få filteret til å virke
<si-m1> men er en fordel å ha slike filter på serveren
<si-m1> hvis du kan
<jo-erlend> helt klart.
<si-m1> veldig koselig når jeg logger inn på webmailen min så er ting like filtrert som i trønderbird
<jo-erlend> hehe
<si-m1> samt slipper at maskina med filterne står på 24/7 for å filtrere eposten
<Malin_> ah, så jeg bør lage filteret skikkelig i gmail sitt webgrensesnitt?
<si-m1> jepp, det er en stor fordel
<jo-erlend> Malin_: er det gmail du bruker? 
<si-m1> imapen vil jo vise de filtermappene hos gmail forhåpentligvis
<si-m1> med mindre gmail er teite
<Malin_> jo-erlend, ja
<Malin_> si-m1, jeg har sett mappene dukke opp i webgrensesnittet, selv om de er laget fra evolution :)
<Kagee> jeg gjør det slik. etiketter i gmail dukker opp som mapper på IMAP-klienter
<Malin_> men å få ting til å havne i rett mappe er ikke lett
<si-m1> jepps
<jo-erlend> da er det helt klart bedre å gjøre det der hos dem, ikke minst fordi googles imap-tjeneste ikke er helt som andres.
<Malin_> men om det er å velge skip innboks i web-versjonen, så kan jeg prøve det :)
<Malin_> ah, så de er sløv?
<jo-erlend> det vet jeg ikke. De er ikke helt like alltid. Eller det var i hvertfall mange som klaget over det før. Jeg vet ikke hvordan det er nå. Det jeg vet, er at filtere er enklere å sette opp hos google enn i Evolution, sånn sett. Forutsatt at det bare skal funke for gmail-kontoen din.
<jo-erlend> men filtere fungerer jo fint i Evolution. Du har ikke egentlig sagt noe særlig om hva problemet der egentlig er.
<Malin_> problemet er at filteret umulig kan virke
<Malin_> fordi e-posten som egentlig skulle havne i en annen mappe, kommer inn i innboksen, og ikke i den mappa
<Malin_> så hvordan jeg kan forklare det bedre enn det, veit jeg ikke
<jo-erlend> men det er som si-m1 sier. Det er bedre å gjøre det i gmails eget grensesnitt fordi det da blir gjort på serveren, sånn at det automatisk fungerer på andre maskiner du eventuelt setter opp til å bruke gmail. 
<jo-erlend> andre maskiner og programmer.
<Malin_> aha, ja, da prøver jeg å sette det opp der, eventuelt sjekke hva som er galt med filterne som ligger på serveren
<jo-erlend> Malin_: filtere i evolution lagres ikke på serveren?
<Malin_> nei, det tror jeg ikke, men jeg har prøvd å sette opp der også tidligere, så får gå igjennom de på serveren og se hva som eventuelt er galt der
<jo-erlend> jeg prøver en gang til: filtere i evolution lagres ikke på serveren.
<Malin_> nei, det gjør de muligens ikke, så jeg må nok huske å prøve å få laget de på serveren
<Malin_> skal se hva jeg får gjort i kveld :)
<barf> Hva er å betrakte som den beste linuxen for barneskolen?
<barf> Finnes der puggeprogrammer for gloser og gangetabell?
<barf> Hva med timeplaner og journalføring av utført lekser?
<barf> journalføring av utførte oppgaver
<SlimG> barf: Skolelinux er vel et steg i riktig retning
<SlimG> Vet iallefall at bruksområdet til skolelinux omfatter bl.a. småskoler, jeg aner ikke om den har det du leter etter, ta en titt
<barf> er edubuntu og skolelinux det samme?
<SlimG> lurer på om skolelinux er basert på debian, og edubuntu er en etterligning av skolelinux, men på ubuntu
<jo-erlend> SkoleLinux og DebianEdu er vel det samme, mens Edubuntu er noe annet. 
<jo-erlend> det hadde egentlig vært morsomt å se en sammenlikning av dem. Det var ikke så mye Linux da jeg gikk på barneskolen, så jeg har ikke kikket noe på det. :)
<jo-erlend> det ser ut til at SkoleLinux bruker KDE som standard, mens standard for Edubuntu er Gnome, selvom det også finnes en Edubuntu KDE. 
<barf> Hehe, nei selv har jeg ikke kommet meg inn i KDE eller GNU enda
<jo-erlend> hmm? 
<barf> Men har da noen barn som gjerne skulle kunne ha gjort noen lekser
<barf> Her brukes stort sett Mac på arbeidsstasjoner også har jeg ca 15 linuxbokser som kjører div tjenester
<barf> Så vi kan da kjøre ting i X
<jo-erlend> det finnes endel gode barneprogrammer i arkivene, tror jeg.
<barf> Ja, men det er mye elendig greier også
<jo-erlend> hehe, javisst. :)
<barf> Egentlig trengs vel et godt spørreundersøkelsesprogram som kan tilpasses til å bli gloseprøve
<barf> gangeprøver, o l
<barf> jo-erlend: Jeg leser bloggoverskriftene dine
<barf> Franks politi og ubuntu?
<barf> NÃ¥r vil Norge skifte over fra avlat til Linux montro?
<barf> Bare med å bytte ut vinsak med MySQL og en enkel tabell ville man vel fått en løsning som er hinsides det dem har i dag...
<barf> winsak heter den kanskje?
<jo-erlend> barf: hehe, lenge siden jeg har skrevet noe der. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke egentlig så opptatt av at Norge nødvendigvis skal velge Linux, men jeg synes det er litt viktig at vi eier den programvaren vi bruker penger på. 
<jo-erlend> i så stor grad som mulig, i alle fall. Og det burde ikke være umulig å ha som mål at man skal bytte til Ubuntu for brukersystemer, selvom det helt sikkert er endel systemer som må erstattes først, eller eventuelt at man får inn støtte i wine eller noe. 
<Kagee> jo-erlend: blog? gi link.
<barf> http://joerlend.schinstad.no/
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-08
<Malin_> Det ser ut som det e-postfilteret virker faktisk :)
<Malin_> så det måtte settes opp skikkelig på serversida :)
<jo-erlend> gmails filtere er noe helt annet enn evolutions filtere. Det er snakk om å bygge inn støtte for å lage serverside filtere med evo, men det er bare en idé foreløpig.
<Berge> Har ikke Evolution sieve-støtte?
<jo-erlend> såvidt jeg vet har det aldri blitt integrert. 
<Berge> Hm, kanskje det bare er noe plugins.
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg vet at det finnes en løsning for det, men det er ikke bygget inn i evo. Det var snakk om å gjøre det til et gsoc prosjekt. 
<Malin_> ser det er vanskeligere å lage filter for bugs.launchpad.net, da hverken sender eller avsender står med det domenet
<Malin_> der står domenet med reply-to
<Malin_> så veit ikke hvordan jeg legger til gmail-filter der noe som innheolder bugs.launchpad.net i reply-to 
<jo-erlend> bruk subject og "has the words"?
<Berge> Bruk X-Launchpad-Bug ?
<jo-erlend> Berge: det tror jeg du må utdype.
<Berge> Det er en header LP sender ut med bug-relatert epost.
<jo-erlend> Berge: mener du at man kan bruke "has the words" i gmail for å søke etter headere?
<Berge> jo-erlend: Nei, jeg mener at det er mye lurere å sortere på headere enn ord i emnefeltet.
<Malin_> jo-erlend,  det kan prøve, men mulig at alt som har med bugs havner der, men gjør jo ikke noe om det i verstefall skulle havne en annen e-post som ikke er launchpad i bugs-mappa hehe :)
<jo-erlend> Berge: ikke hvis det ikke er mulig å sortere og søke etter headere.
<jo-erlend> jeg finner ingen måte å gjøre det på i webgrensensnittet i alle fall.
<Malin_> støtter google-filteret atributter som * ?
<Malin_> Ser at noen e-poster med subject Bug er fra lists.ubuntu.com
<jo-erlend> Malin_: tror oppdateringer om bugs sendes fra bugwatch.launchpad.net?
<Malin_> jo-erlend, nope, du skrev en gang noe om at en eller annen Bug #1 must be closed
<Malin_> og den e-posten har jeg en gang mottatt fra lists.ubuntu.com
<Malin_> den dukket opp i alle fall da jeg nå prøver å lage det nye filteret :)
<jo-erlend> ja, men det var ikke koblet til noen bugs. 
<Malin-> Er online via mobil på toget her, så tror jeg ramla ut
<Malin-> ser ut som det går an å legge til bugs.launchapd.net i from
<Malin-> den finner den e-posten som det kun stod det domenet i reply-to
<Malin-> så får prøve litt her :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: http://www.articlesbase.com/internet-articles/three-undocumented-gmail-filters-746233.html
<Berge> I Has the words-boksen kan du skrive arbitrære headere, som x-launchpad-bug:
<Malin-> men morro å ta toget også. Får jo sett film :)
<Malin-> Titter starwars IV
<Malin-> har liksom ikke sett de der filmene, eller usikker, jeg syntes de var rar før, så har tenkt å se de igjen for å se om jeg liker de bedre nå :)
<geirha> heh, leste det som "I has the words"
<geirha> can has stdio?
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> Berge: bra tips. Takker.
<Mogget> Jeg har afp kjørendes på en port på min filserver og har strengt tatt ikke behov for at mac skal kunne koble til. Finnes det noen grunner for hvorfor jeg ikke burde fjerne netatalk?
<Sakarias> nope
<Mogget> slik, da er jeg kvitt 1 av to ukjente lyttende porter på min server
<Sakarias> hvorfro har du netatalk installert i utgangspunktet?
<Mogget> jeg vet ikke, stianh nevnte nmap så for morroskyld kjørte jeg netstat på filserveren min og da så jeg noe som heter afp på 548, så leta det opp og fant ut at dette er noe alla samba
<Mogget> nå leter jeg opp hva rpc er for noe, men mistenker at det er i forbindelse med min pxeserver.
<Sakarias> port 111 ?
<Mogget> 111 og 2049
<Mogget> rpcbind
<Berge> Det er for NFS.
<Sakarias> nfs ja
<Sakarias> Mogget: "grep 2049 /etc/services"
<Berge> getent services | grep 2049
<Berge> d-:
<Berge> (NSS, vet du!)
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> gjør det veldig greit med boxene mine, sperrer alt og åpner opp det jeg faktisk bruker
<Mogget> firewallen min slipper ikke utenforstående trafikk inn på noen andre porter enn 22 dersom det er ny trafikk, men internt med mine maskiner her inne så er det en anna sak.
<Mogget> er ikke så farlig om de kjører, men jeg vil bare vite hva det er og hvorfor de er der til senere.
<Sakarias> du må jo ha satt opp dette selv
<Sakarias> netatalk har aldri vært default på noen av mine installasjoner
<Mogget> leste akkurat på debian sine sider at afp er defauilt
<Mogget> er default installed.
<Sakarias> var ikke det på noen av mine debian bokser
<Sakarias> så jeg har installert det selv
<Mogget> men rpc og nfs har jeg ikke satt opp, men jeg mistenker at det er pxe oppsettet mitt for jeg hadde ikke kontroll  når jeg satte det opp.
 * Malin- vurderer å oppgradere til 11.04 beta2 når den kommer
 * Malin- prøvde 11.04 beta 1 på maskina til en på jobb
<Malin-> Jeg syntes unity var ganske rått
<Malin-> men tja, jeg skulle gjerne lagt docken nederst jeg da, selv om det faktisk gikk fint å ha den til høyre
<Sakarias> er sikkert på siden pga widescreen skjermer
<Sakarias> mer plass i bredden enn i høyden
<jo-erlend> det er endel fine ting med unity. 
<jo-erlend> linsene er spennende. Overlay scrollbars er kule. Appindikators er bra, spesielt ettersom de funker like godt i mange shells. 
<Malin-> ja, det er jo derfor, men så lenge docken likevel skjules når jeg ikke trenger den etc, så foretrekker jeg å ha den nederst jeg :)
<Malin-> men det er nå meg :)
<Mogget> Er det ikke et program med i GNU binærfilene som forteller meg hvilke filer som har starter en lyttende port?
<Malin-> alt virket så strømlinjeformet med unity
<Berge> netstat -lnp
<Malin-> det gjør det jo i gnome ellers, men det var liksom hakket bedre
<jo-erlend> fopall! 
<Malin-> grøss
<jo-erlend> :)
<Malin-> jeg har aldri skjønt hvorfor noen sier fopall?! også nekter de for å ha uttalt det på den måten
<Malin-> mamma sier det, og spurte hvorfor hu sa det, nei, hun sa da ikke det
<Malin-> makan
<Malin-> kanskje jeg generelt er rar sånn
<Malin-> hm.. er det grunn til bekymring om man merker at man kjenner seg litt igjen i måten Sheldon i Big Bang Theory ser på ting?!
<Malin-> Ikke at jeg er så lost sosialt men
<barf> Malin-: De fleste talefeil er pga TVens reproduksjon av lyder
<barf> Amy ligger kanskje ikke noe bedre an?
<Malin-> er det også forklaringa på at folk som dialektmessig aldri skarrer på r-en likevel gjør det, eller hvorfor noen bruker samme skj-lyd samme søren hvilket ord de sier med den lyden?
<Malin-> barf, Amy?
<barf> Shamy
<barf> Sheldon + Amy
<Malin-> å?
<Malin-> hm.. jeg har ikke sett lenger enn at jeg er i sesong 3
<barf> Dama til Sheldon heter Amy
<Malin-> så jeg veit ikke noe om noen Amy
<Malin-> barf, tusen takk for spoileren :)
<barf> Jeg lakk vel egentlig ingen detaljer av betydning
<barf> Det var vel en naturlig progresjon
<barf> Men jeg er ikke sikker på om han er kjønnsmoden enda
<Malin-> jeg trengte ikke vite det da
<Malin-> men men
<Malin-> vi får prate om noe annet i stedet
<Malin-> damn
<barf> sjøtt
<barf> istede for kjøtt er et typisk lære gjennom TV feillyd
<Malin-> ja, men er det noe de sier på tv?
<Malin-> Er det der det kommer fra?
<Malin-> hm.. må finne meg en annen tv-serie å se jeg nå
<barf> Syns egentlig det bare er 3 TV serier som er verdt min oppmerksomhet: Twin Peaks, Deadwood og Carnivale
<Malin-> oki, jeg har ikke sett twin peaks enda, men har lastet den ned. 
<Malin-> Du kan jo fortelle handlinga på de seriene også, så slipper jeg jo se de også :)
<Malin-> jeg liker X-files godt :)
<Malin-> har ikke sett alle sesongene da
<Malin-> usikker på hvile sesonger jeg ikke har sett
<barf> SÃ¥ gode referater leverer jeg ikke
<Malin-> kanskje jeg har sett alt fra sesong 1 ti. 5-6 eller noe
<Malin-> oki
<Malin-> Jeg er veldig glad i spoilers nemlig :p
<barf> Jeg pleier å levere i stikkords form
<barf> SÃ¥ spoilerne mine er meget kortfattet
<barf> Og vanligvis får jeg kun med meg det som fascinerer meg, og det er ikke sikkert at det har noe med historien i serien å gjøre...
<Malin-> nei, si det
<barf> X-files har jeg vel kanskje sett da det gikk på TV, første sessongen, mens andre har følgt med
<barf> Er ikke noe glad i Rex og Derrick og sånt
<Malin-> ja, nei, de er ikke så spennende heller
<Malin-> Jeg syntes Simpsons er bra da :)
<barf> Stygge tegninger
<Malin-> tja
<Malin-> jeg syntes det før
<barf> Men jeg fikk litt sansen for family guy, selv om de er nesten like ekle.
<Malin-> da var jeg sykt opptatt av at alt skulle være naturlighetstro :S
<Malin-> ødela en del
<barf> Men jeg har ikke så langt attention span...
<barf> Prøvde å se den vampyrserien, men episodene er jo nesten 1 time hver
<barf> Da syns jeg det er morsommere med BASh scripting.
<Malin-> Er jo bare han hunden som er artig i Family guy syntes jeg
<Malin-> han feite er bare teit ofte, eller litt kvalm
<Malin-> men tja, det er en serie jeg kunne vurdert å sett
<Malin-> Tror jeg skal se en annen film jeg, så kansje jeg blir blid igjen :)
<Malin-> hehe :)
<Malin-> ja, jeg kan ikke så mye bash-scripting, men artig er det jo
<Malin-> jeg har endelig søkt informatikk nå da
<Malin-> så nå må jeg stå på matten så blir det vel bra :D
<Malin-> der forsvant han :D
<Mogget> For første gang så har jeg funnet noe i Debian som jeg syns er teit: Port 111 sunrpcs portmapper bla bla. It comes installed by default. If you don't need it you can uninstall it.
<Malin-> hm... og hva skal man med det? Eller hva er det egentlig? :)
<Malin-> Jeg hadde satt pris på en slags advanced-option i installasjonen. Mulig Debian har mer sånnt enn Ubuntu
<Malin-> hm.. denne filmen varer jo 2 timer, da blir jeg jo ikke ferdig å se den før jeg er fremme :) hehe
<Malin-> Lastet jo over litt Big Bang Theory jeg kan titte på mens jeg tok toget, så noen i sted, men nå er det jo liksom ikke vits mer
<Mogget> Malin-: ja si det du. ifølge debian sin wiki så brukes det mye i forbindelse med nfs hvis det blir brukt, men at det har kommet forbedringer.
<Malin-> nfs, som i network file system?
<Malin-> hm.. jeg bruker jo noe sånt hjemme
<Mogget> korrekt
<malin__> Dro ut usb-saken her, byttet plass :)
<Malin-> hm..
<Malin-> snakkes siden. Jeg skal snart av toget
<Atmoz> Hva synes folket om gnome 3 da?
<Sakarias> ser pent ut på bilder
<Mogget> jeg testet det ut kjapt her og det var uhyre tregt
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-09
<jo-erlend> er det noen som vil gjøre meg en tjeneste? I Seahorse for Ubuntu 10.04, når jeg åpner et detaljvindu for passord til et trådløst nettverk, så går begynner det å bruke enorme mengder med CPUtid. Noen som kan prøve å reprodusere det?
<Kagee> seahorse?
<jo-erlend> "passord og krypteringsnøkler".
<jo-erlend> det ser forresten ut til å gjelde alle mulige hemmeligheter, ikke bare passord for lagrede nettverk.
<jo-erlend> og det er altså bare når et detaljvindu er åpent, altså et sånt som du får hvis du dobbelklikker på en oppføring.
<jo-erlend> det der må være noe feil. Jeg kan ikke helt skjønne hvorfor det skulle kreve noe særlig prosessering overhodet når vinduet først er åpnet.
<Kagee> nå merker jeg det ikke, siden dette er en quadcore med hypertreathing, men ja, nå egenskalervinduet er åpent på en av Passord: login-feltene bruker seashorce 100% av den ene cpu'en
<Kagee> *egenskaper
<jo-erlend> hvilken versjon er det du bruker?
<Kagee> av seashorse?
<jo-erlend> ubuntu. 
<Kagee> 2.32.0 / 10.10
<jo-erlend> Kanskje interessant for de som holder på med IT i skolen og sånt: https://launchpad.net/schooltool
<jo-erlend> Kagee: takker. Da var buggene registrert. :)
<Mogget> Noen som har et forslag for hvordan jeg kan gjøre så jeg har et brukernavn/gruppe med samme idnummer på alle mine maskiner?
<Mogget> jeg vil kunne logge inn hvor alle klienter spør min hovedserver om denne brukeren er gyldig etc.
<Kagee> ldap?
<Mogget> ja Sakarias nevnte det for en stund siden når jeg tenker meg om.
<Mogget> tenkte jeg skulle se om det gikk ann med kerberos istede.
<Mogget> men er usikker på om kerberos er en daemon som man kan kontrollere flere tjenester med eller om det er noe daemons kan inkludere i sin kode for å behandle userlogins på den typen måte som kerberos jobber på.
<jo-erlend> kerberos brukes vel gjerne sammen med ldap, gjør det ikke?
<jo-erlend> Mogget: du kan bruke kerberos med flere tjenester, men du må jo ha en ekstra server. 
<Mogget> jo-erlend: jeg har en filserver her som er gateway, proxy og firewall pluss enda mer.
<Mogget> jeg har lite peiling på dette så traverserer google for relevante dokumenter. Ser ut som jeg må titte litt på dette med NIS
<Mogget> men det ser så overkill ut siden jeg bare vil ha bruker autentikering. ikke noe shared folders eller noe
<jo-erlend> altså, er det viktig at du bare taster inn brukernavn og passord én gang, eller vil du egentlig bare synkronisere grupper, brukere og passord?
<Mogget> hvor ofte jeg må taste brukernavn og passord er ikke så farlig. Jeg vil ha muligheten til å definere brukere et sted og så vil de ha muligheten til å logge inn lokalt på en hvilken som helst maskin lokalt på nettverket
<jo-erlend> da er ldap løsningen. 
<jo-erlend> det finnes en veldig presis guide på help.ubuntu.com under serverguiden. 
<jo-erlend> den tar forøvrig for seg kerberos også, men det høres ikke ut som om det er noe du har behov for.
<Mogget> SingleSignOn virket interesant det og.
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, men det gjør ting veldig mye mer komplisert.
<Mogget> ja ser det.
 * jo-erlend fant en fin video om multitasking i Unity: http://castrojo.blip.tv/file/4997614/
<jo-erlend> man kan visst tilegne nummere til programmer og bruke super+nummer for å hoppe mellom vinduene. Det har jeg savnet. 
<Mogget> super-w osv har jo vært her en stund, men super+nummer virker jo så banalt så jeg har vondt for å tru at det er nytt siden man har de andre super funksjonene
<jo-erlend> mhm :=
<jo-erlend> synes dette begynner å se bra ut. Nå funker classic ubuntu desktop ordentlig også, altså at de har flyttet menyene tilbake til vinduene sine og fått inn menubar istedenfor mainmenu. Også ble jeg nylig gjort oppmerksom på at appindicators complete også funker i xfce4-panel og lxpanel. Det gleder jeg meg til å prøve. 
<jo-erlend> spent på å se hvordan folk reagerer på linsene. Det er jo litt fancy, men om det er effektivt å jobbe med, gjenstår vel å se.
<Kagee> linser?
<Mogget> linser?
<xt> linser?
<jo-erlend> ja, det er nytt i unity. "Lenses". Jeg ser også at de har fått inn støtte for NX i programvaresenteret sånn at man kan prøve programmer før man installerer dem. Det er heftig. 
<jo-erlend> her er for eksempel en for Gwibber: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1imjGbsuao&feature=related
<Sakarias> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Unity/Lenses/Ideas
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-10
<papamike> Jeg har en minnetyv jeg ikke helt finner ut av.. Forbruket på systemmonitoren ligger på mellom 1,0-1,7 GB, men på listen så finner jeg ikke mer enn 500MiB tilsammen..noen ideer?
<jo-erlend> papamike: "forbruk"? 
<jo-erlend> det er resident minne du snakker om, eller? Det er jo mye minne som deles mellom programmer. 
<jo-erlend> systemmonitor viser forresten bare dine programmer som standard. 
<papamike> forbruk var vel ikke det rette ordet, men minnebruk.. minne har nå 1,2GB  og swap 480 Mib. Maskinen er veldig treg, men jeg finner ingen av mine programmer som bruker mye minne, så da er det vel kansje linux som bruker ressurser?
<jo-erlend> bruker du mye swap da? Som sagt, systemmonitor viser bare _dine_ prosesser, så det kan være mye annet som bruker minne. Hvis du åpner en terminal og ser på free -m, så er det lettere å se.
<Berge> Og ikke minst, hva sier free -m?
<Berge> Dessuten er minneforbruk i Linux magiske greier.
<Berge> Med shared memory, virtual size, RSS, overcommit og greier.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Du kan gjerne bruke mye mer minne enn du har uten at systemet blir noe tregere av det, i visse tilfeller. 
<Berge> Du _vil_ bruke minnet ditt.
<Berge> Ledig minne er helt meningsløst.
<papamike> free -m viser akkurat det samme som systemmonitor..
<jo-erlend> du har ikke egentlig sagt hva det er. 
<Berge> Jeg lurer på hva den viser.
<Berge> Ikke din tolkning av det.
<Berge> (-:
<papamike> :) skal jeg bare lime inn her, eller vil du ha screenshot?
<Sakarias> pastebin.com
<jo-erlend> paste.ubuntu.com :)
<Berge> dpaste.com
<Berge> SÃ¥h, alles favorittpastebiner! (-:
<jo-erlend> hehe
<papamike> http://pastebin.com/5nR4dNGa
<Sakarias> masse ledig der
<jo-erlend> ser ut til at du har bra med ledig minne der?
<papamike> Hva kan det være som gjør at maskinen er så treg da?
<Sakarias> cpu forbruk?
<Sakarias> i/o ?
<jo-erlend> papamike: har det vært tregt lenge eller?
<papamike> cpu ligger rundt 55 og oppover..
<papamike> den blir treg etter å ha vært påslått i tre fire døgn..
<Sakarias> 55 hva? vafler?
<Sakarias> har firefox kjørt i tre-fire døgn?
<papamike> % cpu..sorry..
<papamike> firefox må restartes ganske ofte, så jeg bruker mest opera..
<Berge> 500MB ledig, sånn ca.
<papamike> men det hender at firefox også er på, men den blir ikke genialt raskere uten..
<jo-erlend> hvis systemmonitor viser 50%+ i cpuforbruk, så vil det antakelig ligge nokså mye lavere, ettersom den bruker nokså mye cputid selv. Men i/o kan trekke ned mye. 
<jo-erlend> dårlige drivere for skjermkortet kan få systemet til å _føles_ veldig tregt. 
<papamike> vinduene blir "grå" og henger når jeg gjør litt for mye på samme tid...som å prøve å få opp en mail rett etter at jeg har trykket på en link på en annen mail..bruker thunderbird btw..
<jo-erlend> det at vinduene blir grå kan du skru av hvis du vil. Det er en compiz-effekt som sier at vinduet ikke svarer på signaler. 
<jo-erlend> hvordan er det med belastningen din over tid? 
<papamike> forklar hva du mener med belastning. Jeg kjører bare mail, browsere og et par chatteklienter..
<jo-erlend> tja. Hvis du åpner en terminal og ser på uptime, for eksempel, så ser du at det slutter med "load average". Hva viser de tre tallene?
<jo-erlend> det står forresten i systemmonitor også, over prosessene. "Snittbelastning for de siste 1,5,15 minutter".
<papamike> 22:11:41 up 9 days, 22:39,  2 users,  load average: 0.56, 0.90, 0.86
<papamike> 2 users faktisk..
<papamike> hva er grunnen til det?
<jo-erlend> hvis du ser på "who" eller "w", så ser du det.
<jo-erlend> den ene er terminalen du har åpen og den andre er gnome-sesjonen din, antar jeg.
<papamike> jeg er begge brukerene..
<papamike> ok
<jo-erlend> er det tregt hele tiden, eller varierer det?
<jo-erlend> du kan legge til systemmonitor som en applet på gnome-panel-et ditt. Hvis du viser cpu, disk og belastning, så kanskje du skjønner hva det kommer av. 
<jo-erlend> eller så kan du sortere på cpu-tid i systemmonitor og se hvilke programmer som bruker cpu mest.
<papamike> det varierer, men jeg skal legge systemmonitoren på panelet å se..
<papamike> ser at pidgin bruker 34% bare med to chatter på gang.. den har da også desidert mest cpu tid med 2d01h
<jo-erlend> det høres mye ut. Hvor lenge har systemet ditt vært oppe?
<jo-erlend> det sa du jo. 9 dager. Det høres altfor mye ut. 
<papamike> for mye forbruk på pidgin eller for lang oppetid?
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Sakarias> dårlige skjermdrivere og compiz ?
<jo-erlend> pidgin. 
<jo-erlend> Sakarias: det hender at drivere kan støtte 3d uten at de nødvendigvis er veldig gode på det.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: jeg vet det
<jo-erlend> papamike: det pleier ofte å gå uker og måneder mellom hver gang jeg rebooter desktopen, uten at det har noe å si for ytelsen. Det er bare strømbrudd og visse oppgraderinger som får meg til å skru den av, vanligvis. :)
<papamike> jeg bruker ikke å restarte før jeg må, men av og til så henger den så lenge at jeg må slå av på knappen...
<jo-erlend> høres ikke bra ut. Jeg ville prøvd å kutte ut Pidgin til fordel for Empathy og sett om det har noen positiv virkning. 
<papamike> jeg klarer ikke å bli helt klok på empathy med msn.. den virker noen dager, men plutselig så skal den ha brukernavn og passord og klarer ikke å logge på igjen..er derfor jeg bruker pidgin..
<jo-erlend> åh. Jeg klarte å løsrive meg fra msn for flere år siden. Kvitt Facebook også nå. :) 
<jo-erlend> men da kan du jo prøve amsn eller noe sånt? Virker som om folk liker den godt.
<papamike> jeg hadde samme problemet med evolution. Den skulle også ha passord på mailadressene ganske ofte..så jeg gikk over til thunderbird..
<papamike> jo, jeg har brukt den også på en annen maskin..vet ikke hvorfor jeg ikke har den her..
<jo-erlend> evolution spør bare om passord hvis du ikke har låst opp nøkkelringen din. Det er meningen at de programmene aldri skal spørre _deg_ om passordet. 
<papamike> nei, der var noe feil som gjorde at den plutselig glemte passordet eller passordene av og til..
<jo-erlend> hmm. 
<papamike> somregel så var det bare den ene kontoen, men av og til alle..
<xt> Berge: teite bridgen min forwarder ikkje pakker mellom kvm-gjest og resten av verda. Korleis debugge?
<pider> har greid kunststykket å slettet mednyene mine på venstre side, er det håp om å få de tilbake
<jo-erlend> pider: menyene på venstre side? Hva.. Hva mener du egentlig med det?
<jo-erlend> mener du på venstre side av det øverste panelet i gnome? I såfall ja, det er enkelt. Høyreklikk, legg til på panelet. Applet-en heter menylinje.
<pider> der hvor programmene ligger i en nedtrekkmeny (hovedmenyen)
<pider> ja det er greit, steder og adm og instllinger kommer ikke ved siden av
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<pider> kansje redigere menyer?
<jo-erlend> du kan flytte applets hvor du vil ved å høyreklikke og velge "flytt", eller ved å klikke midtre musknapp og bare dra.
<jo-erlend> pider: nei, men det finnes to forskjellige menyer. Den ene heter "hovedmeny". Det er ikke den du vil ha. Det er den som heter "menylinje".
<pider> takkar og bukkar!!:-S 
<jo-erlend> :)
<Mogget> når jeg mounter en nfs4 partisjon, den bare linker over nettverk eller blir hele mounten kopiert til client maskin?
<geirha> Ja
<Mogget> hvilken del sier du ja til?
<geirha> Den første
<Mogget> ok nice :D
<Mogget> da mangler jeg bare å få kerberos til å validere maskiner.
<jo-erlend> hva slags nettverk er det du setter opp?
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-02
<RoyK> hm... ser ut som om jeg må nordover og jobbe litt… til ny-ålesund…
<hjd> RoyK: svalbard?
 * Kagee vil ha en slik jobb .-P
<RoyK> hjd: rekonfe nettet på et observatorie :)
<RoyK> så strengt tatt kan det hende jeg kan gjøre mye her nede fra, siden det skal en mann opp uansett, men det er jo mye lettere å dra dit :D
<RoyK> hjd: sist jeg sjekka, var ny-ålesund på vest-svalbard, ja ;)
<Kagee> RoyK: hvor jobber du ?
<RoyK> nilu.no
<hjd> Høres jo interessant ut. Du får se om du finner noen andre Ubuntu-folk der oppe da ;)
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> sant å si trenger vi nok flere folk på unixsida hos oss snart også
<RoyK> litt for lite miljø
<citoyen> RoyK: Bytte? Jeg må til Dhaka neste måned
<citoyen> mer lyst å dra til Svalbard
<RoyK> hehe
 * Kagee kan ta either av jobbene deres
<citoyen> forsåvidt skal jeg til las vegas i neste uke også
<citoyen> omtrent like lystbetont
<citoyen> hvorfor får jeg aldri dra til naturskjønne steder med fotomuligheter?
<hjd> Forøvrig, noen nynorskoversettere her inne? http://www.perrier.eu.org/weblog/2012/03/31#di-deactivation-status
<Kagee> Vet noen om det er vanlig at Rackspace ringer deg når du oppretter et kundeforhold / cloudserver hos dem ?
 * RoyK aner ikke
<RoyK> gjorde de det?
<Kagee> ja :-s
<Kagee> var så forbanna på virtualbox at jeg bestemte meg for å prøve en billig cludløsning i stedet for
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> rackspace skal visst være greit, det
<Kagee> jeg er ekstremt fornøyd med Linode hittil, men ville prøve rackspace forde de hadde en enda mindre og billigere minstrestørrelse server
 * RoyK bruker kvm på egen server og er fornøyd med det…
<Atluxity> har ubuntu-no en kontaktperson?
<RoyK> nei
<hjd> Atluxity: jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> hei.
<Atluxity> hey
<Atluxity> Jeg leter etter noen som kunne tenke seg å presentere Ubuntu 12.04 på neste medlemsmøte (10.april) til Norwegian Unix User Group
<Atluxity> kunne du hjelpe meg med det jo-erlend ?
<jo-erlend> det er ikke umulig. NÃ¥r, hvor, etc? :)
<Atluxity> Mer detaljer om det praktiske; vi har møtene vår hos HiOA ved Holdsbergs plass i Oslo, pleier å starte kl 18:30 og ha ca 1 times presentasjon. Dersom man holder seg innenfor 1 time så er det god sjanse for å få vist seg på Frikanalen (vanlig TV-sending). Presentasjonen blir altså filmet, streamet live og gjort tilgjengelig med fri lisens i åpne formater i ettertid
<Atluxity> streaminga er online, ikke til Frikanalen, btw
<jo-erlend> jeg tror at det skal gå fint. Men det er noe jeg må sjekke først. Kan jeg gi deg et svar i morgen?
<Atluxity> det hadde vært topp, jeg idler her så lenge. Evnt på #nuug, atluxity@nuug.no - aktive@nuug.no (mail-liste), eller 95728209
<Atluxity> jeg er lett å få tak i
<Atluxity> :)
<jo-erlend> Det er bra. :) Du hvis du kunne sende en mail med litt informasjon om hvordan dere ser for dere presentasjonen, så hadde det vært fint; joerlend.schinstad@ubuntu.com
<Atluxity> oger wilco
<Atluxity> ble det rar tekst?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Atluxity> Roger wilco, skulle jeg skrive
<jo-erlend> :)
<Atluxity> you got mail
<jo-erlend> mangetakk. Da hører du fra meg i morgen. Jeg tror at det skal gå bra, altså.
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-03
<Promille> Hei folkens. Lite UML spørsmål, er "1..n" det samme som "1..*" ?
<Promille> I et klassediagram
<superos_ux31> Promille: Nja, "1..n" betyr vel 1 eller opp til et tall (n), mens "1..*" betyr 1 eller flere.
<Promille> Ah ok. For jeg ser at programmet Rational Rose ikke har 1..*, så da lurte jeg på om det var byttet ut med n
<superos_ux31> Eller at '1..n' betyr 1 eller tallet n.
<Promille> http://bildr.no/view/1147767
<Promille> Ok. Men hvis 'n' ikke er definert, så ser jeg for meg at det kan brukes for å vise et uvisst nummer? Eller tar jeg helt feil?
<superos_ux31> Ser ut som de bruker 1..n for en eller flere.
<superos_ux31> uvisst nummer kan være en tolkning ja, men ser ut som de bruker det i betydning 1 eller flere.
<Promille> Ok. Takk for inputten :)
<superos_ux31> Det beste er vel å spørre foreleser el, eller poste spørsmålet i et eller annet fagforum for UML.
<Promille> superos_ux31: Påskeferie + dårlig planlegging fra min side er en dårlig kombinasjon.
<Promille> Ha en fin dag, folkens :)
<Kagee> Jeg blir alltid litt flau over hvor overrasket linux/ubuntufolk blir når de får skikkelig kundeservice :-S
<Sakarias> er vel pga "ah, du bruker linux du ja... sucks to be you, det supporterer vi ikke" er vanlig svar man får når man ringer inn
<Kagee> jeg prøver å gjøre mitt beste, men kan desverre ikke jobbe 13/6
<geirha> Stakkars linux-folk som treffer på Kagee når de ringer inn... alle munnfullene de var klare til å gi.
<geirha> :)
<Kagee> indeed
<Sakarias> ser aldri noe poeng i å kjefte på de stakarene som har blitt glorifiserte telefonsvarere
<Kagee> *kose på Sakarias*
<shazzr> Nå er det litt for mye snø ute til at jeg makter å ha det kjempemoro i påskeferien....så jeg leker med tanken på å installere Ubuntu 12.04 beta 2...det kommer vel ikke revolusjonerende endringer før final release?
<Sakarias> Kagee: uvane etter å jobbet litt for mange år som "glorifisert telefonsvarer"
<hjd> shazzr: Det er enda et par ting som ikke har "fryst" (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule), men jeg vil regne med at de største endringene er på plass
<hjd> shazzr: Bortsett fra en stor mengde oppdateringer (pga fikser og nye versjoner) ser det ellers ut til å fungere veldig stabilt og fint. Det er også andre her inne som jeg tror har kjørt Precise som hovedsystemet sitt over lengre tid.
<Kagee> jess! xubuntu har bytta fra xfce4-mixer til pavucontrol
<Kagee> fra useless til masterclass
<Kagee> hva heter det området på et vindu man bruker for å endre størrelse på det?
<Kagee> Det føles forferdelig lite ut (iallefall her på xubuntu), så jeg skulle ha googlet problemet
<geirha> titlebar?
<geirha> eller, du tenker på ramma? borders da; window borders
<geirha> Jeg bruker Alt+MMB for å endre størrelse
<geirha> Da trenger du bare være litt i nærheten av ramma, ikke nøyaktig på den
<Kagee>  MMB ?
<geirha> midterste museknapp (middle mouse button)
<Kagee> alt + mmb gjør noe helt annet i xubuntu
<jo-erlend> Kagee, hehe. Jeg prøvde å bestille abonnement fra canal plus, for å se tippeligaen. Jeg spurte om det er DRM på det, med tanke på at det er norsk innhold. Så forklarte jeg at jeg spurte fordi jeg bruker Linux og vi ikke kan bruke Silverlight med DRM. Jeg fikk svar tilbake; «Tyvärr så kan kunder som använder sig av Linux inte köpa eller se några matcher via vår sida. »
<Kagee> geirha: den henter opp vinduer som ligger under der du klikker
<jo-erlend> Kagee, med andre ord; jeg fikk ikke spørsmål på det jeg spurte om, men bare beskjed om å pelle meg vekk. :)
<Kagee> huff
<geirha> Ok, i fluxbox, metacity, compiz og unity fungerer det i alle fall
<Kagee> :-/(
<Kagee> er vist alt + rmb i xubuntu
<Kagee> takker
<jo-erlend> shazzr, dagens oppgradering brakk video hos meg. Jeg må bruke Unity 2D igjen foreløpig.
<Kagee> jeg tenkte å sjekke ut xubuntu beta2 på laptopen i dag
<jo-erlend> jeg bruker forøvrig et Radeon HD5850 med den åpne radeon--driveren.
<Kagee> stable eller 12.04-oppdatering ?
<hjd> jo-erlend: Kan ikke kjøpe? Nei, hvis de absolutt ikke vil ha pengene dine...
<jo-erlend> 12.04-oppdatering.
<Kagee> bankid skrive på sidene sine at "blabal, du får logget inn med ikke signert meb openjdk"
<Kagee> men de sier ikke noe om _hvorfor_
<jo-erlend> hjd, mhm. Salgshemma.
<jo-erlend> http://www.ta.no/tv/#play <-- Her blir det jo til og med sagt at Silverlight ikke virker med Linux. Det er jo ren løgn. Det kan vi ikke finne oss i, synes jeg.
<jo-erlend> Moonlight har jo dødd i mellomtiden, ser det ut til  ): http://lists.ximian.com/pipermail/moonlight-list/2011-December/001392.html
<shazzr> Kagee: Jeg fant en pdf med info om hvordan man installerer Sun sin javaløsning. Brukte den, og det ser ut til å funke. Noen grunn at jeg burde la være?
<Kagee> om du installerer fra java.com så må du manuelt oppgradere
<shazzr> Kagee: Har SR-Bank, så har ikke så mye valg med tanke på at signeringen ikke funker med openjdk. :S
<shazzr> Kagee: Kan jo bytte bank da men.....
<Kagee> shazzr: har du telenor, djuice eller talkmoreabbonement på mobiltelefonen din ?
<shazzr> Kagee: Chess. Så appen funker jo. Men vil heller ha fungerende javaløsning.
<Kagee> tenkte på bankid på mobil, men anyway
<Kagee> sletta bankid på mobilen min i dag, så jeg skal bli tvunget til å finne en løsning :-P
<jo-erlend> Flash-støtte er på vei bort. Moonlight er nedlagt. Java funker ikke alltid. <-- noen som ser et mønster?
<shazzr> Kjøpte meg en Hauppauge NOVA-T USB stick i London her tidligere i vår. Fikk den ikke helt opp å gå på Ubuntu 11.04. Vet noen noe om den er støttet i 12.04?
<Kagee> jeg liker ikke navnet "WinTV"
<Kagee> høres ut som om mye ligger i driverne
<shazzr> Litt enig der...men får krysse fingrene og se. :)
<shazzr> 10.000 linjer med kode som styrer huset: http://youtu.be/m5rM7QDi_5E
<hjd> Noen som har erfaring med/greie på wine?
<Sakarias> av og til så virker det, noen ganger ikke... sort magi :P
<Kagee> what Sakarias sais
<Kagee> *y
<hjd> jojo, det jeg lurte mest på var om det wine vil prøve å kjøre alle exe-filer etter at jeg har installert det, eller om jeg må spesifisere at jeg vil kjøre enkeltfiler gjennom wine?
<Sakarias> husker ikke
<Sakarias> jeg har som regel startet ting med "wine fil.exe"
<Sakarias> er gammel og trives best i en term :P
<hjd> hm, skjønner.
<geirha> wine-pakken registrerer vel at filer med .exe-ending skal kjøres med wine mener jeg på
<geirha> Men mulig du må ha execute-bit satt også
<geirha> Slik som med skript
<Kagee> man må ha execute-bit satt
<geirha> Men hvis du bruker wine fra kommandolinja, trenger du kun lesetilgang til .exe-fila.
<Kagee> ja
<RoyK> rfc6592 var ganske fin ;)
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, du har fått mail.
<jo-erlend> heh. Vifta som fulgte med den nye prosessoren bråker så fælt at jeg nesten blir litt skremt når den guffer opp.
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-05
<jo-erlend> Æsj, jeg har fått så forferdelig dårlig dekning på wlanet i det siste. Jeg klarer ikke å finne ut hva det er som gjør det, bortsett fra at jeg vet at det ikke har noe med programvare å gjøre.
<Atluxity> jo-erlend: om du har en android tlf ville jeg lastet inn wifi analyzer, sett om du får støy fra en nabo som har satt seg opp på samme kanal som deg
<Atluxity> en persons signal er en annen persons støy
<malin> dette kan jo være nyttige tips for å gjøre unity enda litt bedre: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/rslp1/5_problems_with_ubuntu_1204_part_1_unity_dash/
<malin> har ikke tenkt på det før jeg, men når man søker f.eks. på email, så dukker ikke thunderbird opp, men søker man på mail, så kommer den.  søker man etter internet s ådukker ikke firefox opp osv. Snakker om dash i unity
<jo-erlend> malin, ja, det er mye av det der som kan forbedres.
<malin> mhm
<jo-erlend> det er litt vanskelig å få til godt søk i Dash enn i for eksempel HUD, siden det er helt ubegrensede datamengder og man ikke kan vite sånt på forhånd.
<geirha> Det er vel fordi den søker i Name og Comment i desktop-filene, og for thunderbird inneholder ingen av de "email"
<jo-erlend> ja, programmer sånn sett, bør jo ikke være så vanskelig.
<jo-erlend> det å gå gjennom desktopfilene er jo forsåvidt en sånn jobb som det er enkelt å bidra til. Thunderbird har jo ikke noen norske oppføringer i det hele tatt.
<geirha> Jo, jeg ser en nb der
<geirha> ah, men under en "Shortcut Group"
<jo-erlend> ja, for hurtiglister.
<malin> hm.. ja, det er jo enkelt å redigere desktop-filene
<malin> men ja, det bør vel lages en for norsk også ja
<Atluxity> jo-erlend: du er spikret for tirsdagen? da kan jeg skrive deg opp på kalenderen vår?
<Atluxity> you got mail
<Kagee> De 5% som reserveres root er faktisk veldig nyttige
<hjd> 5% av ?
<Kagee> diskplassen
<hjd> ah, det var jeg ikke klar over.
<Kagee> *fikse et system som er proppfult av loggfiler*
<Kagee> logroate kan ikke rotere hver time, daam
<RoyK> logrotate kan vel det?
<RoyK> Kagee: nei.. men det er mulig med nogle skitne triks ;) http://packetcloud.net/2009/08/13/making-logrotate-rotate-apache-logs-every-hour-or-2-or-3/
<Kagee> ikke ifølge man ?
 * RoyK føler seg skitten :D
<Kagee> jeg har samme problemet
<Kagee> ike skitten, men digre apachelogfiler ...
<Kagee> det skader å være flink i klassen :-S
<RoyK> mhm - samme problem som de folka der
<Kagee> først vil jeg fikse et script for å flytte gamle logfiler
 * RoyK sitter på jobb midt i påska for krangle litt med en maskin som har fungert helt fint, helt til den fikk 10Gbps-link, og nå mister den plutselig kontakten med både nettet *og* den ene SAS-kontrolleren sånn av og til
<RoyK> Kagee: det er da enkelt...
<Kagee> mmm
<Kagee> skal bare fikse et smssendescript først, slik at jeg får critical-varning fra munin på sms og ikke sammen med alle UNKOWN-meldingene den sender
<RoyK> Kagee: tror jeg har et liggende om du skulle trenge
<RoyK> dvs... det bruker vel en dings på serieporten
<Kagee> dette bruker telenors smsapi
<Kagee> for privatkunder
<RoyK> k
 * RoyK trives best med alarmer via ting som ikke trenger internettilgang
<RoyK> mobilnettet kan jo gå ned det også, men sjansen er litt mindre
<Kagee> RoyK: dette er virtuelle maskiner
<RoyK> so?
<Kagee> det er virtuelle maskiner i opplæringssammenheng.
<RoyK> k
<Kagee> Om jeg ikke får smsmeldinger fordi mobilnettet faller ned, så faller ikke verden sammen.
<RoyK> nei... men om du bruker internett til å sende sms, så får du ikke sms om nettet går ned
<RoyK> men igjen, om det bare er noe som brukes til opplæring av og til, så er det kanskje ikke så nøye
<RoyK> (men hvorfor vil du da ha sms-varsling?)
<Kagee> om netter går ned så faller testscriptet som spammer servere vår ned også, så jeg overlever :-P
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-06
<RoyK> hm... det burde ha vært mulig å be cron starte en jobb f.eks. første fredag i måneden
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, mhm. Det er endel av de gamle tingene som kunne trenge erstatninger etterhvert. Det skulle jo også bare mangle.
<jo-erlend_> men jeg mener å ha gjort noe sånt med cron en gang i tiden, uten at jeg husker hva jeg gjorde eller hvorfor.
<malin> jeg tror jeg bør lære meg cron-jobber jeg. Det virker jo genialt
<hjd> Er det noen som har pakket inn cron i et grafisk grensesnitt, slik at man har noe tilsvarende Planlagte Oppgaver?
<Kagee> jeg har sett gui for crom
<Kagee> *n
<jo-erlend_> malin, cron er veldig fint. Det er ikke  mye å lære heller.
<jo-erlend_> gjør det med en gang. :)
<malin> ja, hva kan være lurt å kjøe som cron? F.eks. på serveren
<hjd> Se etter oppdateringer/backup/? Kommer litt an på hva slags tjener det er snakk om
<malin> ja, jeg burde jo tatt backup.... hehe
<malin> så det kan jo være en start
<Kagee> cron brukes antagelig allerede til ting p serveren
<malin> vil tro det ja
<malin> fant noen tutorials, men hadde vært kjekt å sett et eksempel på en ferdig cron-job-kode
<malin> om en kan kalle det det
<malin> det ser ikke så vanskelig ut. Ser det er ei fil man redigerer og sånt :)
<RoyK> malin: eksempel "* * * * * echo "funker!"
<RoyK> rocket science...
<jo-erlend_> malin, cron er i prinsippet bare en kalender som bestemmer når et program skal kjøres. Hva programmet gjør, hvilket språk du bruker, etc, er helt irrelevant.
<jo-erlend_> deilig Liferea i 12.04! Utrolig mye raskere og mindre luggete enn 1.6. Integrasjonen med meldingsmenyen er dessverre brukket. Håper de får fikset det før slipp. Men dette er en deilig oppgradering.
<Sakarias> malin: http://www.linuxguiden.no/index.php/Cron
<Atluxity> man har gjerne lyst til å lage en script-fil som cron utfører. Lange fæle one-liners i cron kan være smertefult å feilsøke. cron har også noen spesielle sær-tegn man må passe på, % f.eks
<jo-erlend_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6k76vuw9R <-- Jeg vil ha! Heftig når du holder presentasjoner. Magiske håndbevegelser  :)
<jo-erlend_> woops; jeg mente; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6k76vuw9Rk&feature=player_embedded
<hjd> jo-erlend_: Så du når den var posta?
<jo-erlend_> mhm
<jo-erlend_> gammel.
<jo-erlend_> dvs; litt over ett år gammel. Det er jo ikke _så_ lenge siden, når jeg tenker over det.
<jo-erlend__> Man kan si hva man vil om Canonical Design. Men grundige er de: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EdrlUuZvA9P8-BZufUU2KlHGjg49p9UacF4MCL0U5uA/edit?pli=1
<jo-erlend__> temmelig spennende spesifikasjon, synes jeg.
<jo-erlend> Atluxity, dæven. Jeg så ikke meldingen din før nå. Teite Thunderbird skjønte jo ikke at jeg ville svare med samme epost-adresse som jeg mottok mailen på, så meldingen din havna et helt annet sted. Svarer nå!
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-07
<qwebirc82644> Hallo
<Atluxity> http://www.nuug.no/aktiviteter/20120410-ubuntu/
<jo-erlend> Har prøvd ut Gnome Shell litt et par dager. Første gangen så lenge jeg kan huske at jeg måtte bruke reisub igår. Nå måtte jeg det igjen.
<hjd> jo-erlend: reisub? er det skinny elephants i annen rekkefølge?
<Kagee> ja
<Kagee> men begge er uttery booring
<geirha> "reboot even if system utterly broken"
<jo-erlend> heh... Jeg har aldri tenkt over hvor provoserende Apples merkevare egentlig er.
<jo-erlend> det er en sånn temmelig fundamentalistisk kristen på Unity-lista. Han driver og ber for alle og skal konvertere. Fått beskjed om å slutte mange ganger. Denne gangen kom bønnen rett før "Sent from my iPad". Og da måtte jeg reagere. :)
<jo-erlend> men kul er den jo: http://creativebits.org/files/Apple_first_logo.jpg
<jo-erlend> hehe, eller er det kanskje Newton det skal forestille? :)
<jo-erlend> det er jo ikke det spor bedre fra et kristent perspektiv :>
<jo-erlend> ganske interessant, den diskusjonen på omgubuntu om fliker i programmer. Jeg har aldri tenkt over helt hvor destruktiv den språkbruken er. Å snakke om fliker/tabs for ting som overhodet ikke har noe med fliker å gjøre, er jo fullstendig misvisende.
<malin> er fliker og tabs det samme? tror ikkke jeg har hørt om fliker før
<jo-erlend> ja.
<jo-erlend> det er jo sånne du bruker for å finne frem i mapper med, når papiret er kuttet lenger og lenger ned deskto dypere du skal.
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> så det her, kan ikke kalles tabs eller fliker, for eksempel; http://www1.pcmag.com/media/images/252130-tab-groups.jpg
<malin> hehe nei
<hjd> http://www.researchut.com/drupalcms/blog/apport-on-debian
<jo-erlend> det er gode nyheter. Apport er jo herlig.
<hjd> Vel, som du ser gjenstår en del, men man må jo starte et sted.
<malin> hm.. gå vekk fra tabs. Det var jo så flott å få tabs en gang i tiden for å slippe ørten vinduer. tenker på artikkelen fra omgbuntu
<jo-erlend_> malin, altså; ut av programmene og inn i shellet. Effekten kan være den samme, som for eksempel med Compiz Group and Tab eller det nye i KDE 4.4.
<jo-erlend_> ehrm. Det er jo ikke nytt lenger nå. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCL_6YNgc8w
<prenzip> hi
<prenzip> anyone still up?
<Kagee> yes
<prenzip> damn internet connection
<prenzip> hows the weather today ?
<geirha> Snowy
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-08
 * Kagee has'nt checked
<prenzip> I got a nice sample of silver today from norway to add to my collection
<prenzip> From Kongsberg
<malin> noen her inne som bruker opera 11.62.1347 i 64-bit ubuntu 12.04 med operapluginwrapper-native ? Jeg opplever at operapluginwrapper-native crasher relativt ofte. Litt usikker på hvor crashloggen havner. _Litt vanskelig å se når dette skjer, men virker som det skjer ved avspilling av youtubevideoer til tross for at jeg spiller av html5-video der
<malin> http://pastebin.com/se0NNvvw
<malin> fra syslog
<malin> kan se for meg at dette er et Opera-relatert problem også
<hjd> malin: Har du prøvd med Opera Next? Der har de out of process plugins nå, som gjør at all plugins kjører i en egen prosess. Jeg tror de ikke skal forstyrre selve Opera hvis de krasjer da.
<hjd> Jeg husker i farta ikke om crashloggene blir lagret noe sted, eller om de bare blir sendt inn.
<malin> hjd: tenkte å teste med opera-next for å se om det skjer der også eller ikke
<malin> når det skjer med Opera 11.62, så crasher ikke hele opera, kun den pluginwrappertingen
<prenzip> hi
<hjd> malin: men får du den dialogen som spør om du vil sende inn crashloggen?
<prenzip> i have some coins from norway
<prenzip> i collect coins
<prenzip> I also collect mineral and rocks and I have some of those from norway as well
<prenzip> http://postimage.org/gallery/a3yaqta/
<prenzip> Here are the coins
<geirha> Dude, you've been had. Those coins went out of circulation ages ago.
<Atluxity> lol
<prenzip> geirha certainly they did
<prenzip> some are probably older than our combined ages
<malin> hjd: stemmer
<prenzip> ?
<malin> what does this coins has to do with Ubuntu? Ubuntu 12.04 CTS (Coin Term Support) ?
<prenzip> malin nothing :D
<prenzip> but it does with norway
<malin> sure :)
<malin> hjd: fått den du også?
<hjd> malin: opptil flere ganger :p
<hjd> men det er fordi jeg i stor grad kjører snapshots/Opera Next. Sjeldent sett den i stabile utgaver
<malin> ah
<malin> har jo kjørt ustabile utgaver av 11.62 også, men nå skal den jo være release og det skjer jo enda
<hjd> Noen oversettere her?
<jo-erlend__> tja...
<hjd> Jeg leter etter noen gode norske ord for "map editor" og "fog of war".
<hjd> Det er mulig jeg rett og slett går for samme som Battle for Wesnoth har valgt...
<hjd> dvs kartbehandler og stridsdis
<malin> hm.. kartbehandler. Hva med kartbearbeider, kartkonfigurator (konfigurator er kanskje ikke så norskt) eller kartmodifiserer
<hjd> malin: hm... Jeg synes modifiserer blir litt begrensende. Det høres ut som man kan endre noe som eksisterer, ikke lage et nytt fra bunn av. Men takk for forslag.
<malin> ah, det tenkte jeg ikke på :)
<hjd> Jeg vurderte kartograf en stund, men jeg er usikker på om feks en 10åring skjønner hva det er med en gang...
<malin> men editor sier vel ikke noe om det heller?
<malin> spørs
<hjd> Jeg vet ikke om karttegner høres beskrivende ut?
<malin> hjd: det er mer beskrivende ja, men det sier jo ikke noe om det er mulig å redigere eksisterende kart :S blei vanskelig det der
<malin> kanskje det norske ordet kartbehandler ikke er så dumt :)
 * RoyK lurer på hvordan google kan ha kommet opp med den geniale ideen å ikke støtte printing fra android...
<RoyK> jo-erlend__: dårlig nett? du spretter ut og inn...
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-01
<pineapplr> Windows 8 <3 nomnomnom
<pineapplr> aprilsnarr! :D
<f00f> h0h0
<IvarB> hvorfor er jeg middags-sulten nå?
<IvarB> idiotisk
<IvarB> RoyK: http://lifehacker.com/5993019/i-am-looking-into-distributed-home-audio-solutions-i-want-to-go-cheap-and-simple
<lolant> http://www.vg.no/musikk/artikkel.php?artid=10115014 <- er dette en aprilsspok?
<brik> desverre ikke
<lolant> Det virker jo som om de har pisset pa Muhammad eller Jomfru Maria, ikke laget en tulleartikkel.
<Malinux> haha
<lolant> Retorikken til PR-Ansvarlig er jo nesten krassere enn da Muhammad-tegningene kom. "Ekstreme konsekvenser" "de vet ikke hva de har gjort" "respektlost"
<Mathias> IvarB: middagen ble vel ikke servert på bordet igår? :P
<IvarB> Mathias: den ble det faktisk, hadde heldigvis rester ;)
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> nettopp spist middag selv :P
<IvarB> lager ny middag nå :P
<Mathias> jeg er så heldig at bestemor gjør det for meg :P
<Mathias> hvis ikke hadde det gått ekstremt mye egg her i huset
<IvarB> hehe
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-02
<Mathias> og dere er våkne?
<IvarB> neida
<Mathias> fikk ihvertfall sd-kortleseren til å funke
<Mathias> krevde store mengder teip og krympeplast :P
<IvarB> hva var galt?
<Mathias> mongo kortleser + mongo microsd>sd adapter
<Mathias> mirakel at det funket
<Mathias> skviste skiten inn i maskin og voila, oppdaget den med en gang og dmesg maste ikke om at "init failed" ellernoe i den duren
<RoyK> Mathias: tror ikke jeg har sett microsd-sd-adaptere funke noen gang :P
<Mathias> ?
<Mathias> å?*
<Mathias> ffs
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> trolololooo
<Mathias> noen av dere som har fengselstelefon?
<Malinux> hva skal man med det da?
<f00f> ringe ut av fengselet
<lolant> fengselstelefon?
<IvarB> iphone...
<lolant> Hvilket program kan rydde opp i tusenvis av bilder?
<IvarB> rm
<lolant> jeg vil helst tagge, og lagre i mapper
<lolant> Digikam vil liksom ikke fikse alt
<Malinux> f00f: aha, sier seg selv
<Mathias> lolant: mv! :P
<lolant> Det er jo tusenvis av bilder
<geirha> mv kan flytte tusenvis av filer!
<f00f> Malinux : skulle tro det ja
<lolant> geirha: Jeg har ikke lyst til aa se pa et og et bilde
<IvarB> hvordan skal du da klare å sortere bildene?
<Malinux> i digikam kan man jo importere bilder til en mappe f.eks.
<f00f> bruk lightroom
<f00f> der finnes det diverse funksjoner for å hurtig tagge masse bilder og sortere dem deretter
<Mathias> lolant: er de tagget med f.eks. lokasjon i exif(?)?
<f00f> f.eks.
<f00f> so good
<lolant> Nei
<lolant> Kun datotagg, og masse tullbilder der jeg testet kameraet
<Mathias> så, da var det å finne ut hvorfor jeg sshet meg inn på boksen for å sshe meg tilbake til laptopen
<lolant> rescued:    95710 MB,  errsize:  47560 MB,  current rate:        0 B/s
<lolant> Harddisker liker meg ikke
<Mathias> de har den tendensen
<lolant> Alltid kos a vente en uke mens den blir imaget
<lolant> 60kB/s xD
<Mathias> john—as
<lolant> +
<lolant> ?
<geirha> lolant: Så hvordan vil du sortere dem? stue dem i kataloger basert på dag/måned?
<lolant> Det tror jeg kunne funket
<lolant> Sa vil jeg ha mulighet til a lage en mappe med feks bryllupsbilder, eller fra en tur til stranden
<geirha> da trenger vi bare en kommando som kan hente ut den datotaggen
<lolant> jau
<geirha> no ala dette, kanskje: for file in *.jpg; do dir=$(exiftool -p '$CreateDate' -d %Y/%m "$file"); echo mkdir -p "$dir" && echo mv "$file" "$dir"; done
<Malinux> oi, det der så kult ut :)
<geirha> sudo apt-get install libimage-exiftool-perl   for å installere exiftool-kommandoen
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> ah, ja, den bruker jo exiftool :)
<pineapplr> ohai :)
<Mathias> *plopp*
<pineapplr> Mathias: Det var...
<Mathias> natta!¡!¡!¡
<pineapplr> hehe
<Mathias> nå skal jeg sovevåke/våkesove til 9
<Mathias> vekk meg da
<pineapplr> Noen spesiell trigger?
<pineapplr> Som starter alarmen din?
<Mathias> bare å fyr opp en sigar under brannalarmen :P
<Mathias> ^a d
<pineapplr> pfft :P
<Mathias> hmmm
<Mathias> kukify
<RoyK> lolant: hvis det bare er masse testbilder, så kan du jo gå gjennom og slette unna litt...
<f00f> viktig å ta vare på alle bilder
<RoyK> hehe - ja, ikke sant - du *kan* jo få bruk for det bildet du tok ut av flyvinduet en gang om ti år :P
<Mathias> bevis på terrorister fra østre mars
<RoyK> mars attacks!
<Mathias> marsat tacks
<lolant> RoyK: Ja, det er planen
<lolant> RoyK: men selv etter testbildene vil jeg ha mer enn jeg har lyst til aa manuelt sortere
<RoyK> lolant: tror ikke det er noe bedre der ute for linux enn digikam
<lolant> darkroom saa lovende ut, men var pita aa bruke
<lolant>    ipos:   234958 MB,   errors:     561,    average rate:     488 kB/s
<lolant> <3 Western Digital <3
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> hva sier smartctl -x ?
<lolant> bash: smartctl: command not found
<RoyK> apt-get install smartmontools
<RoyK> darktable, kanskje?
<lolant> /dev/sde: Unknown USB bridge [0x067b:0x2773 (0x100)]
<RoyK> huh
<RoyK> funker ikke smartctl -H heller?
<lolant> Icy Boxen b0rker smartdataen
<RoyK> smart-ting funker ikke alltid over usb, da...
<lolant> Nei, denne usb-saken st0tter to disker, sa den gjor noe teit med dem
<RoyK> prøv å stapp disken i den andre sata-porten
<RoyK> har sett det der med andre 2-port-greier
<RoyK> dvs, kjør én disk i dokken
<RoyK> og prøv begge portene
<lolant> Kan gjore det etter at den har blitt ferdig aa lage image
<lolant> har ikke lyst til aa bevege den nevneverdig
<lolant> virker som om 1/3 er borte
<RoyK> høres klokt ut
<RoyK> hva bruker du for å lage image?
<RoyK> dd?
<lolant> rescued:   100565 MB,  errsize:  49841 MB,  current rate:        0 B/s
<lolant> ddrescue
<RoyK> ok
<lolant> Har noen brukbare funksjoner og takler disker som er mer herpet, og er glad i resume
<RoyK> det kan ta sin tid. håper du har gitt den ei loggfil
<lolant> det har jeg
<RoyK> ok
<lolant> den har vel kjort i 3 dager na
<RoyK> fikk en disk i hendene for noen måneder siden - en bruker var rimelig trist over at den ikke kunne åpnes på mac-en hennes
<RoyK> det tok ei drøy uke - 99,noe% recovered
<RoyK> men spørs om du er såpass heldig med den feilraten der
<lolant> forrige disk jeg gjorde dette pa var en 80gb disk, etter to dager dor disken helt, og jeg mistet type 6.5MB med data
<lolant> Forste run med ingen retries har ofte mye mer feil enn andre gang nar jeg lar den ha 3 retries
<RoyK> IBAS kan kanskje bli litt dyrt :P
<RoyK> ja, vanlig praksis er vel å kjøre et pass først med null retries
<RoyK> er du på pass 1?
<lolant> ja
<RoyK> hvor stor disk?
<lolant> Den staller hele tiden, sa leser den helt fint med 20MB/s, sa staller den, leser sakte, og sa fort igjen
<lolant> 250GB
<RoyK> forresten - det er ikke stort verre med WD som med noe annet. alle disker dør før eller senere
<RoyK> bruk RAID!
<RoyK> helst raid-6
<lolant> Saa dyrt med raid-6 med 3tb disker :P
<RoyK> mye billigere enn IBAS
<RoyK> og kanskje billigere med flere 2TB-disker
<RoyK> så får du høyere hastighet på kjøpet også
<lolant> Jeg trodde raid5 aldri burde ha mer enn 4 disker?
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671106/ <-- 2TB-disker
<RoyK> lolant: du kan bruke så mange du vil, både på raid-5 og -6
<RoyK> men jo flere i samme raid-gruppe, jo større sjanse for at to går samtidig, og da er det litt dumt med raid-5
<lolant> Men raid5 taler bare et en ryker
<lolant> at*
<RoyK> ja, raid-6 tåler at to disker går
<lolant> Ikke hvis de ryker samtidig?
<RoyK> jo
<lolant> jeg trodde raid-6 var raid 5 + en reservedisk?
<RoyK> dobbel paritet - to disker kan ryke
<RoyK> raid-5+spare != raid-6
<RoyK> jeg har raid-6+reservedisk
<RoyK> i zfs-land har du også raidz3 med trippel paritet - det er ganske safe
<RoyK> men ikke spesielt raskt å skrive til
<RoyK> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raid-6#RAID_6
<RoyK> lolant: hvor mye plass trenger du egentlig?
<RoyK> for ordens skyld - jeg tror raid-6 kan funke fint opp til 8-10 disker. sjansen for at to disker går samtidig er ganske liten. sjansen for at én går og at du finner dårlige data på en annen disk ved gjenoppbygginga, er ganske mye større. harddiskprodusentene opererer med tall som 1:10^14 eller 1:10^15 for sjansen for å finne en dårlig sektor
<RoyK> dette er tall som i beste fall er optimistiske, eventuelt ren løgn
<lolant> RoyK: tror 3tb holder
<lolant> endte opp med en ekstern disk fra lefdal :U
<RoyK> du får jo 2TB-disker rimelig, så du kan starte med to
<RoyK> to disker i raid-5, så får du 2TB, så kan du slenge på flere etter hvert som du trenger mer
<RoyK> og konvertere til raid-6 om du blir nervøs
<lolant> 2 disker i raid5?
<lolant> ma det ikke vaere 3?
<RoyK> ja - linux er fint sånn :)
<RoyK> 2 disker eller mer
<RoyK> i raid-5
<RoyK> de fleste raidkontrollere krever 3 disker eller mer, linux md klarer seg med to
<RoyK> en for data, en for paritet
<lolant> Sa da blir begge diskene like?
<RoyK> så slenger du på en disk til og "mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sdd" eller noe og "mdadm --grow --raid-devices=3 /dev/md0"
<RoyK> nei, den bruker paritet, ikke speiling
<RoyK> men lettere å utvide, da
<lolant> Men kan jeg miste en disk da?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> dvs, tror raid-1 (speiling) kan konverteres til raid-5
<RoyK> la meg teste litt - har en vm for sånt ;)
<RoyK> 13 1GB-disker på en vm ved navn raidtest
<RoyK> ja, du kan konvertere raid-1 til raid-5, men det er tydeligvis litt køddent siden raid-5 lagrer mer metadata
<RoyK> start heller med raid-5 på to disker
<RoyK> så kan du slenge på flere etter hvert som du trenger mer plass (eller blir mer paranoid og trenger raid-6)
<lolant> faens disk jeg kj??pte
<lolant> bruker microusb
<RoyK> skal du konvertere fra raid-5 til raid-6, så husk at du må legge til en disk, du kan ikke konvertere et eksisterende raid til -6
<RoyK> lolant: ganske mange sånne greier bruker microusb - funker jo det òg
<RoyK> lolant: noen har til og med usb-grensesnitt som "native", dvs har ikke sata inni, bare usb
<lolant> Ikke nar jeg bare har usb2 microusb :/
<lolant> RoyK: Haper ikke dette er en av dem :PO
<RoyK> du får åpne den og sjekke når ddrescue er ferdig ,)
<RoyK> dvs, det bør ikke ha stort å si hva den har, den skal vel tilbake dit den kom fra?
<RoyK> du får ikke fiksa dårlige sektorer...
<lolant> Jeg kjopte en 3tb disk na nettopp
<lolant> eksterndisk
<RoyK> ok, ikke brukt?
<RoyK> kan jo hende du får returnert den (eller plukka den ut av kabinettet sitt, om det er sata inn)
<lolant> Det fulgte visst med kabel
<lolant> da er det vel OK
<RoyK> hjemmeserver eller NAS er stas - da er ting litt sikrere enn å satse på en enkeltdisk som kan ryke når som helst
<lolant> kan vel dissekere for aa se etter sata
<RoyK> og så mister du ofte SMART-støtte og sånt
<RoyK> men bestilte du den på nett?
<lolant> RoyK: har et kabinett med en amd fm1 og 8gb ram som ikke har disker
<RoyK> burde funke fint
<lolant> kjopte pa clas
<RoyK> trenger ikke mye cpu for sånt
<RoyK> de har lang returrett
<RoyK> bare gå tilbake og si du vil ha penga tilbake
<RoyK> de krangler ikke, selv om den er åpna
<lolant> err, jeg kjopte pa lefdal mener jeg, hadde tenkt til aa kjope pa clas
<RoyK> da vet jeg ikke - lefdal/elkjøp (samme konsern) har vel ikke noen fast returrett, men du kan jo være heldig
<RoyK> har du url til disken?
<lolant> Hvis jeg kan ta den ut av kabinettet er jeg ganske fornoyd
<RoyK> er det skruer og sånt der, eller er det bare forsegla?
<RoyK> kanskje greit å høre med dem om du kan returnere den før du starter
<lolant> http://www.lefdal.com/product/data/harddisk/SGBP3TB/seagate-backup-plus-3-tb-ekstern-harddisk
<RoyK> de diskene jeg har sett med usb "native", har bare vært 2,5"
<lolant> Skruene ligger vel bak klistremerket
<lolant> RoyK: Jeg tror jeg bare herjer med den, hvis den er ubrukelig far mamma eller soster en backupdisk :P
<RoyK> lolant: evt kan du ta gamlemåten - la den spinne opp og røsk den 90 grader - gjenta til den tryner - be om å få noe SATA som retur :P
<RoyK> funker alltid :)
<lolant> heh
<lolant> gparted vil ikke starte
<lolcat> tegnsettingen ble slitsom
<RoyK> mot usb-disken?
<lolant> jau
<RoyK> hva med fdisk?
<RoyK> finner den disken?
<RoyK> forresten - skal du kjøre raid, så ikke gidd å partisjonere først
<RoyK> blir bare vanskeligere når du en gang skal utvide
<lolant> fdisk fant den
<RoyK> men trenger du bare ett filsystem, er det ikke noe poeng å partisjonere den
<RoyK> mkfs -t ext4 /dev/whatever
<RoyK> hvor whatever er sdz eller noe
<RoyK> ...og skal du ha den opp i raid, er det kanskje like greit å sette opp det med én gang
<lolant> Det var utrolig praktisk
<RoyK> type
<RoyK> mdadm --create --raid-devices=2 --level=5 /dev/md1 /dev/vdi missing
<RoyK> da setter du opp et raid-5 uten paritet
<RoyK> funker fint - så kan du slenge på en ekstra disk senere
<lolant> Filene forsvant ikke
<RoyK> åh - du hadde data på den?
<RoyK> trodde den var ny, jeg
<lolant> ja, det ligger noe seagate piss der
<RoyK> (og bytt ut vdi med enhetsnavnet på disken din om du skal gjøre noe der)
<lolant> En video, et ikon, og noe greier
<RoyK> lolant: men - skal du ha denne i raid?
<lolant> Forst vil jeg bare herje med et image jeg har av en gammel disk, sa kan jeg sette den i raid
<RoyK> du kan like godt sette opp raid med en gang
<lolant> Blir oppsettet pa denne maskinen eller pa harddisken?
<RoyK> som vist over - da setter du opp raid-5 på to disker med en "missing", sånn at det i praksis er "degraded"
<RoyK> raid-oppsettet ligger på disken
<RoyK> så, når du omsider får en ny disk, så
<RoyK> mdadm --add /dev/md1 /dev/vdj
<RoyK> vdj er bare enheten på denne vm-en
<RoyK> bytt ut med hva du nå har
<RoyK> så vil gjenoppbygging starte, og vips, så har du et redundant oppsett
<RoyK> du vil kanskje kalle den md0, siden det er den første md-enheten
<RoyK> når raidet er oppe og går (på én disk), så kjør
<RoyK> mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<RoyK> update-initramfs -u
<RoyK> ellers vil raidet få et navn som md127 eller noe
<RoyK> så slenger du et lvm-system på den, type 'vgcreate data /dev/md0', og legger et lvm-volum dit, type 'lvcreate -l 100%FREE -n data data'
<RoyK> evt begynn med litt mindre enn 100%FREE, så har du frihet til å lage nye lvm-volumer til andre ting (om du trenger det)
<RoyK> -L 1T (f.eks.)
<lolant> fascinerende
<lolant> 1 time paa aa overfore 250gb
<RoyK> jau :)
<lolant> 270gb
<RoyK> ble ddrescue ferdig?
<RoyK> usb2 er suppetregt
<lolant> nei, samboeren min gikk aa la seg, sa jeg matte ta med meg pcn sa jeg avsluttet den
<lolant> har vel et par dager til
<lolant> Bruker USB3
<RoyK> med en sånn en? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Connector_USB_3_IMGP6033_wp_.jpg
<lolant> jepp
<lolant> og en mini-usb3
<RoyK> ok
<lolant> Dette er image fra min forrige pc. Grillet hovedkortet og sendte tilbake til komplett
<lolant> Tror jeg har 160 bitcoin liggende pa det :)
<RoyK> heh - var innom komplett for ei stund tilbake og en fyr kom innom med sønnen sin og lurte på hva som kunne være feil med maskinen han hadde satt sammen - hovedkort skrudd rett på bakplata uten plastmellomstykker - popcorn!
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> innom digital impuls!
<RoyK> de var kule, da, sa at "det får vi nok på garantien fra produsenten"
<lolant> Jeg tror mitt bare har metallpinner
<lolant> men baksiden er ikke borti bakplata
<RoyK> metall funker
<RoyK> kanskje bedre enn plastikk - så får du jorda ting skikkelig
<RoyK> men uten mellomstykker, blir det jo litt grisete
<lolant> Iallefall bedre enn a kortslutte hele greia
<lolant> Liker "Mediecenteret" mitt
<lolant> Helt stillegaende. Men mediecenter delen ble det darlig med
<RoyK> xbmc?
<RoyK> haha
<lolant> Kjorte boxee, men jeg har ikke disker i den
<lolant> star ved siden av fjernsynet med apent kabineett som et monument for ting som burde bli gjort
<RoyK> lolant: kjør opp et raid-5 på den disken din, så har du noe å starte med
<lolant> Skal bare ta en kjapp test av dette imaget
<lolant> hvis jeg husker krypteringsnokkelen har jeg en grunn til a feire
<RoyK> du mister dataene på disken når du kjører opp et raid der
<lolant> eventuelt 100 000 grunner :P
<lolant> Null stress, jeg tror mesteparten av imaget er nuller og tvserier
<lolant> jeg vil bare ha wallet.dat og eventuelle bilder, de far plass pa laptopen
<RoyK> ok
<lolant> 3TB er en deilig storrelse. Raid har blitt utsatt pga prisen for tre disker samtidig
<lolant> Men nar jeg bare trenger to er det jo mye enklere
<RoyK> og litt lettere neste gang en disk går føyken :P
<RoyK> for det gjør de ;)
 * RoyK har etpar hundre terabyte netto å håntere på jobb, og hadde det doble av det i gamlejobben
<RoyK> disker er forbruksvare - bare tenk på dem som dét
<lolant> Med raid5 med 2x 3tb sa far jeg 3tb a lagre pa?
<RoyK> du mister alltid én disk på raid-5
<RoyK> og to på raid-6
<lolant> Ja, ville bare vaere sikker
<RoyK> hvorfor har du ikke norsk tegnsett?
<lolant> da ma jeg resette weechat
<lolant> eller, jeg vet erlig talt ikke
<lolant> jeg odela VPSen min
<RoyK> ok
<lolant> Jeg installerte ubuntu via deebootstrap, og etter det har jeg slitt med locales
<RoyK> k
<lolant> Jeg tror en reboot pa begge ender kan fikse det da
<lolcat1> SÃ¥nn
<lolcat1> lokalt funker det
<RoyK> loldog: om du registrerer deg i nickserv, så kan du lettere beholde nicket ditt ;)
<loldog> Jeg er registrert to ganger
<loldog> En gang med cloaken her
<RoyK> lenka konti?
<loldog> og en gang sånn at jeg slipper cloak for å flashe lolcat.no domenet :P
<RoyK> som om det stopper spammere og alskens drit :P
<loldog> Jeg har verken satt opp epost eller webserver :P
<loldog> Jeg tror jeg skal nuke vpsen og lage en ny
<loldog> Digital Ocean virker litt fascinerende
 * RoyK har egen server :P
<loldog> Jeg brukte å ha en dedikert server
<loldog> Men etter en stund tenkte jeg, hvorfor iallverden bruker jeg $58 i måneden på en quad core med 16gb ram og 2tb lagring til irssi og screen :P
<RoyK> jeg bruker det til litt mer ;)
<RoyK> en webserver-vm
<RoyK> en zimbra-vm
<RoyK> en irc-vm
<RoyK> litt test
<loldog> Jeg hadde en webserver, våknet opp etter å ha drukket litt mye, plutselig var document root satt til /tmp og ganske mye var helt merkelig
<IvarB> har egen server jeg også
<loldog> Koster jo bare 660 kroner for en Rasberry Pi
<IvarB> i5 med 16gb ram, 6tb hdd, 60mbit link
<RoyK> lolant: evt 350
<RoyK> IvarB: du kan kjøre noen vm-er på den greia der...
<loldog> Jeg har 16gb ram i laptopen
<RoyK> har bare 8GB i denne - har ikke møtt veggen ennå
<loldog> etter å ha lest på linuxatemyram.com så føler jeg at det var vell anvendte penger
<loldog> Linux cacher vel filer og greier i ledig ram.
<RoyK> lolant: da forstår du ikke minnebehandling
<RoyK> loldog: evt
<RoyK> loldog: linux cacher *alt*, men frigir minnet om en prosess trenger mer
<RoyK> loldog: caching er fint - det gjør at du får mindre I/O - så selv om "free" sier at du har lite minne, så - vel - les den posten en gang til
<loldog> RoyK: Ja? Det er jo det jeg sier, alt rammet blir brukt til noe fornuftig, selv om programmene mine bare bruker litt.
<RoyK> ja, ok ;)
<RoyK> minnehåndteringa i linux er faktisk såpass bra at postgresql lar linux kjøre cachinga i stedet for å prøve å finne opp hjulet på nytt slik mange andre databasemotorer gjør
<loldog> Jeg klarer ikke å bruke 16gb til applikasjoner, så hvis rammen bare lå ubrukt ville jeg jo ha kastet bort penger. Men siden ting blir cachet blir jo alt brukt til *noe*
<RoyK> det er ikke bare i linux - de fleste moderne OS har en rimelig god minnehåntering, windows inkludert
<RoyK> de begynner å swappe ut litt tidlig, for å få ut ting som ikke nødvendigvis trengs i minnet, men beholder det både i minnet og på disk før det trengs mer
<RoyK> så selv om du ser at mye swap er i bruk, så betyr ikke det at det *bare* er i swap, det kan være i minnet samtidig, noe som gjør at om det plutselig trengs masse minne, så slipper OSet å swappe ut ting, det ligger på disk allerede
<loldog> Siden jeg fikk 16gb har jeg bare brukt 18mb swap
<RoyK> joda, prøver bare å si at swap er fint
<loldog> Ja, det kommer helt an på bruk da
<RoyK> bakgrunnsprosesser kan dumpe ting på disk sånn at hovedminnet kan brukes mer effektivt
<loldog> På skrivebordet vil jeg ikke ha mye swap, på en server ville det vært fint
<RoyK> det er nok enda mer som allokeres på en vanlig pc som aldri brukes, enn på en server
<loldog> Godt mulig
<loldog> Jeg tror ikke jeg har swap nå, jeg er litt usikker på hvordan jeg skal få det til
<loldog> 60GB ssd som automounter, og som jeg bruker til root. 750GB hdd som har swap som jeg lagrer filer på, men som jeg helst vil skal idle til jeg mounter den.
<IvarB> RoyK: har bare såvidt installert virtualbox på den hehe
<RoyK> loldog: echo 100 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<RoyK> ;)
<IvarB> har planer om 3-4 VM's snart
<RoyK> swappiness definerer hvor tidlig linux skal begynne å swappe - standard er 60 - vil du at den skal begynne tidlig, sett den til 100
<RoyK> vil du ikke ha swap, sett den til 1
<RoyK> 0 er "deny swap", noe som skjelden er så bra, greit å ha swap om noe går til helvete
<RoyK> du kan sette vm.swappiness = xx i /etc/sysctl.conf om du vil at den skal overleve en reboot
<loldog> På min forrige laptop kunne jeg ikke ha swap, firefox ville spise opp all rammen hver dag, og så krasje
<RoyK> da var det nok noe feil med firefox eller en plugin
<loldog> regner med det
<RoyK> men firefox eter mye, ja
<loldog> I Quantal har det ikke skjedd
<loldog> adblock, og no-script hjelper mye da
<IvarB> RoyK: noen tips til VM'er?
<RoyK> IvarB: tips om hva?
<IvarB> hva som er lurt å kjøre som VM
<RoyK> mener du hvilken hypervisor?
<loldog> IvarB: internet explorer!
<IvarB> nei...
<IvarB> glem det
<RoyK> IvarB: jeg virtualiserer det meste
<loldog> Jeg blir så lei meg hver gang Windows Update failer i Internet Explorer i Ubuntu :/
<RoyK> bortsett fra i/o-intensive ting som databaser (selv om jeg virtualiserer dem også for tida)
<IvarB> er ikke det litt OCD egentlig? må man egentlig virtualisere bare fordi man kan?
<RoyK> OCD?
<IvarB> Obsessive Compulsive ;P
<RoyK> i et vmware-miljø, som vi har på jobb, med 10 noder eller så, så gir virtualisering veldig mye
<RoyK> vi får redundans på tvers av applikasjoner og OS
<RoyK> når en node går ned, så spretter vm-ene opp på en annen
<IvarB> til hjemmebruk mente jeg da
<RoyK> lagring skjer mot diverse volum på diverse SAN-grupper, noe som gir mulighet til god I/O
<RoyK> til hjemmebruk, virtualiserer jeg ting som skal funke som servere
<RoyK> så slipper jeg å ha et lass med maskiner
<RoyK> til hjemmebruk, virtualiserer jeg ikke databaser, men alt annet
<IvarB> ok, som er ?
<IvarB> hva slags servere kjører du hjemme?
<RoyK> apache, zimbra, loginmaskin for ssh/irc, test-greier - noe er hjemme, noe er hos en isp
<RoyK> men "hjemmegreier"
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> zimbra burde nok ha fått en egen boks, den er ganske tungrodd under kvm, men det får stå sin prøve
<RoyK> gidder ikke spandere såpass penger på en privat epostserver
<IvarB> ok
<IvarB> epost server gidder jeg ikke å ha, ser ikke nytteverdien i det
<RoyK> skjønner det, men nå har jeg jo en stående, og liker å ha litt kontroll der
<IvarB> owncloud er noe jeg kan tenke meg å ha da
<IvarB> greit dropbox alternativ
<RoyK> bruker google drive, jeg
<RoyK> funker
<loldog> Hva er owncloud?
<loldog> Det så kult ut
<loldog> IvarB: Funker det på telefoner?
<IvarB> jepp
<IvarB> finnes en gratis app til android
<loldog> Sweet
<loldog> Da trenger jeg bare 2500 så kan jeg sette det opp :P
<RoyK> loldog: for massebackup?
 * RoyK bruker crashplan for sånt
<loldog> RoyK: Jeg er usikker, forst trenger jeg noe som kan fa merget alle mine smadisker
<loldog> sa ma jeg fa ryddet opp
<RoyK> !rsync
<lubotu3> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<IvarB> sett opp et nytt raid og flytt over alt manuelt?
<loldog> Bør jeg velge forskjellige merker på diskene eller går det bra med samme merke?
<IvarB> siden det er en engangs-operasjon mener jeg
<RoyK> loldog: bare lag et 1-disk raid-5 på den 3TB-disken
<RoyK> legg et filsystem på den
<RoyK> ext4 eller xfs, avhengig av hvor stor du tror den kommer til å bli i framtida
<RoyK> ext4 kan ikke vokse over 16TiB
<loldog> Ja, det funker vel. Men owncloud kan vel gi meg tilgang til filene etter backup?
<RoyK> joda, det bør funke
<loldog> Hvordan er det med raid 5 hvis jeg vil migrere til 4tb disker senere?
<RoyK> da må du bytte ut hver av diskene med 4TB-disker
<RoyK> så vil det vokse automatisk
<RoyK> når alle er erstatta, vel å merke
<loldog> Hvis jeg har tre, kan jeg bytte ut en først, og så ta de andre når jeg får behov for mer plass?
<RoyK> men sikkert bedre å bruke flere, små disker enn få store
<loldog> Det er et godt poeng
<RoyK> først når alle er bytta, vil du få mer plass
<loldog> Men med 6tb kan jeg ikke se for meg at det blir for mye
<loldog> for lite plass
<RoyK> ja, og så kan du jo bare kjøpe noen nye 3TB-disker
<RoyK> det vil nok ta noen dager å bygge om, men tid er jo skjeldent et problem i lagringssammenheng
<RoyK> så, start nå med én disk+missing i raid-5
<RoyK> så kan du slenge på flere senere
<RoyK> du får ikke dårligere redundans av å bruke en enkelt disk i raid5+missing enn du får av en selvstendig disk
<loldog> det er sant
<RoyK> så kan du kjøpe en ny disk når du får tid eller råd
<RoyK> og gjenoppbygge raidet
<loldog> Ja, jeg trenger en OS disk også, den forrige døde (alle diskene mine dør)
<RoyK> så kan du legge til en disk eller to senere, utvide raidet, evt konvertere til raid-6 om du er nervøs
<RoyK> os-disker holder du utenfor dette
<loldog> Ja, det var det jeg tenkte
<RoyK> bare bruk noe gammalt ræl, evt med speiling
<RoyK> hold dataene separat - ALLTID
<loldog> Hvis jeg overfører 1tb disken til 3tb disken, kan jeg bruke den som os-disk etter å ha /dev/nullet den
<RoyK> jupp, om den er frisk
<loldog> Osdisker ryker oftere?
<RoyK> alt ryker
<RoyK> os-disker ryker nok skjeldnere, siden de er lite i bruk
<RoyK> os-et leser jo ikke stort fra os-disken når det er boota opp
<RoyK> jeg har landa på en enkelt ssd for os-et
<RoyK> når den tryner, reinstallerer jeg eller legger tilbake fra backup
<loldog> Det jeg har på laptopen
<loldog> 60SSD
<RoyK> så har jeg mer fysisk plass til disker
 * RoyK har en RealSSD på 256MB :P
<RoyK> får kanskje testa EnhanceIO snart, når det kommer i mainline kernel
<RoyK> som os-disk på serveren, bruk en liten ssd eller etpar små snurredisker
<RoyK> 3TB-disker er nok de billigste nå, etter hva jeg kan se, så kjøp deg det du trenger
 * IvarB hopper i køya, snakkes
<RoyK> WD-disker suger gamperæv, de støtter ikke SCTERC, som stort sett alt av andre disker støtter
<RoyK> dvs, WD Red og enterprise-versjonene støtter det, men green og black kommer med firmware som blokkerer det
<loldog> SCTERC?
<RoyK> noe som betyr at om du får en feil, så vil disken gå i såkalt "deep recovery mode" i stedet for å bare gi en feilmelding om at sektoren er dårlig
<RoyK> noe som i praksis gjør at raidet kan kaste disken selv om det bare er en sektor eller to som er gåen
<loldog> Høres idiotisk ut
<RoyK> WD tjener godt med penger på sånt - lag en god disk - lag en forkrøpla firmware fordi atte det er for desktop atte
<RoyK> og ta godt betalt for disker med god firmware
<RoyK> så kjør seagate
<loldog> Den første er seagate
<RoyK> evt hitachi, men hitachi er jo eid av wd nå, så det kan hende de har endra firmware på diskene der også
<RoyK> "deep recovery" er bare et modus som brukes for desktopdisker, type, du har mista en sektor, hei, la oss bruke et minutt eller to for å finne igjen de dataene
<RoyK> funker ikke så bra om den står i et raid
<loldog> Seagate virker brukbart
<loldog> De døde diskene er vel alle WD
<loldog> gzip: sda.img.gz: Input/output error
<loldog> det er vel ikke helt bra?
<RoyK> sjekk dmesg
<RoyK> evt om du har et fullt filsystem - men tror ikke du skal få den feilmeldinga av det
<loldog> [275073.878971] Buffer I/O error on device sdd1, logical block 95397749
<RoyK> oops - dårlig sektor
<loldog> Allerede? :P
<RoyK> evt driverproblemer
<RoyK> snartctl -x
<RoyK> smartctl -x
<RoyK> evt
<loldog> samme feil som før
<RoyK> siden det er på en enkelt sektor, så antar jeg at disken er fillete
<RoyK> er dette den nye 3TB-disken?
<loldog> der funket det
<loldog> Device Error Count: 11
<RoyK> pastebin av hele greia?
<loldog> http://pastebin.ca/2348188
<RoyK> Current_Pending_Sector  -O--C-   100   100   000    -    8
<RoyK> det der betyr at noe er ille
<RoyK> du bør *aldri* få pending sectors
<RoyK> prøv smartctl -t short
<RoyK> evt -t long
<RoyK> sistnevnte kan ta noe tid på en 3TB-disk
<RoyK> evt prøve smartctl -H først
<loldog> Så det er ødelagte sektorer på disken?
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> disken er fillete
<loldog> ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
<loldog> 190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   046   044   045    Old_age   Always   In_the_past 54 (0 8 56 20 0)
<RoyK> det er ikke så nøye
<loldog> /dev/zeroe og så levere tilbake i morgen? :P
<RoyK> 240 Head_Flying_Hours       ------   100   253   000    -    248631361798146 <-- lurer på når den disken begynte å snurre ;)
<loldog> er 248631361798146 timene den har snurret?
<RoyK> ser ut som om det er en råverdi
<RoyK> sleng på "-v 240,raw48:3210r54"
<RoyK> kanskje det blir litt bedre
<RoyK> men uansett - pending sectors == døde sektorer
<loldog> Den ble mye tregere nå
<RoyK> etter hva?
<loldog> får vel bytte den i morgen
<loldog> etter at den begynte å få I/O feil
<RoyK> var dette den 3TB-disken?
<loldog> ja
<RoyK> i så fall: mitt råd er å bruke interne snurredisker på SATA (evt SAS) til masselagring. da får du bedre kontroll
<RoyK> usb legger bare til flere muligheter for feil
<loldog> Ja, var bare en quickfix siden jeg ville ha disken med en gang
<loldog> bra jeg ikke dissekerte den da :P
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> ja
<loldog> FÃ¥r vel bestille fra komplett
<RoyK> så setter du bare opp en gammel maskin med noen sata-kontrollere, så har du ting på kjøl
<RoyK> hjemmeserveren min kosta vel 1350 eller så med hk+cpu+minne, tror jeg
<RoyK> den bruker lite cpu, og har 8GB minne
<loldog> Jeg bare tar mediacenteret, jeg trenger ikke mediecenter
<RoyK> kabinett og disker hadde jeg jo liggende
<loldog> Spessielt ikke et uten harddisker :P
<RoyK> du kan kjøre det fint fra det meste av athlon-greier
<RoyK> og det koster jo ikke stort
<loldog> FM1
<loldog> A4-3400 tror jeg den har
<loldog> Virket som en veldig grei cpu egentlig
<RoyK> 4-kjerner?
<loldog> Bare 2
<loldog> koster noen få hundrelapper for å få 4
<RoyK> funker det også
<RoyK> har bare to kjerner på denne også
<RoyK> AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 255 Processor
<loldog> Så lenge den ikke skal komprimere eller kryptere så går det vel bra
<RoyK> du kan krypte ting med den også
<RoyK> bare ikke i stor skala
<RoyK> ja, og kompilere
<loldog> Jeg tror at bilder og piss jeg utansett ville puttet på facebook kan være ukryptert
<RoyK> tar bare litt lengre tid å kompilere ny kjerne om du på død og liv må ha noe som ikke er i repoene
<loldog> privatere ting kan jeg kryptere
<RoyK> jeg bruker kryptert hjemmeområde på min
<RoyK> merker ikke noe
<RoyK> (med mindre jeg starter digikam fra serveren)
<loldog> Det er forsåvidt også en mulighet
<loldog> Error 16 [15] occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 2 hours (0 days + 2 hours)
<RoyK> fra smartctl -x +
<RoyK> ?
<RoyK> ja, så det nå
<loldog> Jepp
<RoyK> unrecoverable error
<loldog> Det var bare 11 isted
<RoyK> bare kast den disken
<loldog> Kopierer en fil for å se om det er flere feil
<RoyK> dvs, kast den tilbake dit den kom fra :P
<loldog> RoyK: Drar tilbake i morgen og ber om pengene tilbake, og bestiller en intern fra komplett.
<RoyK> badblocks -w er destruktiv for dataene på disken, men tester den godt
<RoyK> loldog: om du ikke får tilbake penga, be om en intern disk tilsvarende
<loldog> Lefdal har ikke det
<loldog> Hvis de hadde interne hadde jeg tatt den
<RoyK> ser de har en 1TB-sak på nettsidene
<RoyK> men det blir jo litt lite :P
<loldog> Ja, foretrekker 3TB siden det koster minst per tb
<RoyK> loldog: håper du får tilbake penga - du har ikke krav på det når du kjøper over disk - du har bare lovbestemt returrett når du kjøper på nett eller per postordre (eller på gata)
<RoyK> men spør pent, så kan det hende det funker
<loldog> Har krav på reklamasjon når produktet ikke funker
<loldog> Det jeg er redd for er at de vil sende den inn og bruke ukesvis
<RoyK> du har krav på erstatning
<RoyK> og om ikke varen kan erstattes innen rimelig tid, så har du krav på å heve kjøpet
<loldog> Ja, en låneharddisk ville jo vært idiotisk :P
<RoyK> ved tredje forsøk på å erstatte varen, har du krav på å heve kjøpet
 * RoyK har lest seg litt opp på forbrukerkjøpsloven
<loldog> Får vel ta den standard: "Hvor lang tid tror du det tar?" "Åja, mer enn en uke, da trenger jeg låneprodukt." "Nei, dessverre, jeg kan ikke ta en mindre, trenger den til jobb" (idiotene på elkjøp tror at forbrukerkjøpsloven kun gjelder hvis det er til jobb)
<RoyK> men du kan jo bare filleriste den nye du får (om de har en på lager), og så gå tilbake og si at "virkerikke!!!!!"
<loldog> hehe
<RoyK> du kan ikke få låneprodukt for sånne ting - det henger ikke på greip
<RoyK> det forstår de kanskje
<loldog> Nei, og å reparere disken skjer jo ikke
<RoyK> forslag: bestill ny fra komplett (eller noe) med en gang, og ta greia med lefdal med ro
<RoyK> disker repareres ikke - du må tilbake til tidlig nittitall for at det skulle skje
<loldog> ja, komplett da kan jeg hente og returnere samtidig
<RoyK> hvor bor du?
<loldog> de kunne jo resirkulert kabinettet, men så vidt jeg forstår er det gratis
<loldog> Kringsjå
<loldog> I Oslo
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> http://digitalimpuls.no/PC-komponenter/Harddisker/3-5--Serial-ATA/Seagate/Seagate-Barracuda-3TB-SATA-6Gb-s-SATA-30--64MB--7200RPM-116831-p0000050892.aspx
<RoyK> digital impuls er ganske kule
<RoyK> og lette å komme tilbake til om noe går til helvete
<loldog> Takk for tipset
<loldog> Prisen virker jo også ypperlig
<RoyK> bare mitt råd: kjøp en disk der over disk, prøv å få tilbake spenna fra lefdal, om du ikke får det, vent litt, ei uke eller tre, gi disken en "twist" og returner den
<RoyK> gjør det én gang til og du har krav på å heve kjøpet
<RoyK> så, buybuy lefdal :D
<RoyK> de store kjeden suger hardt og lenge
<loldog> Men uten javascript vil ikke digitalimpuls si hvor de er
<RoyK> midt i møllergata
<RoyK> om du er ved stortorget, gå til hjørnet ved møllergata og gå opp der - du finner dem på venstre hånd etter 200m eller så
<RoyK> møllergata 11 eller noe
<RoyK> husker ikke nøyaktig
<loldog> Møllergata 5
<RoyK> ok
<loldog> Men idiotisk å ikke legge den på nettsiden uten at man må bruke kart
<loldog> Eventuelt er jeg blind
<RoyK> du kan bestille og velge "hente i butikk"
<RoyK> da trenger du ikke legge igjen noe kort
<loldog> Må jeg bestille på nett først?
<RoyK> nei - de hadde vel 38 disker liggende
<RoyK> bare greit å bestille på nett først om det er lite igjen
<loldog> Disken feiler hver 12.5GB
<RoyK> liten sjans for at  de 38 blir borte i morra
<RoyK> drit i det - disken feiler - den er fillete
<loldog> Jeg bare syntes det var fascinerende, kan ikke bruke den til noe fornuftig nå.
<RoyK> om du er redd for at de ikke tror på deg, løft den opp og vri den raskt 90 grader
<RoyK> gjør det noen ganger
<RoyK> så får du den returnert ganske garantert
<loldog> Jeg kan avse 1000 kroner i noen uker, men jeg liker ikke å kjøpe noe jeg ikke får bruke.
<RoyK> "twist and shout!"
<RoyK> jeg har brukt det trikset noen ganger for å få returnert fillete disker
<RoyK> "ja, men, smart sier den er fin" - "ja, men jeg veit den er fillete" - "ok - vi returnerer den til deg, så får du se" - "TWIST AND SHOUT!" - return - ok... du hadde visst rett
<loldog> haha
<RoyK> harddiskprodusentene stoler blindt på smart-data
<loldog> 500GB disk til 495 kroner som OS-disk?
<RoyK> selv om det er rimelig dodgy
<RoyK> heller en el-cheapo ssd
<RoyK> eller to
<RoyK> du trenger maks 50GB
<loldog> Billigste SSD koster mer
<RoyK> evt kan du bare bruke etpar gamle disker
<RoyK> alle har vel noe gammalt ræl liggende?
<loldog> Eneste disken min som fortsatt lever er en 1TB disk
<RoyK> stakk ut hånda og fant en 400GB Seagate-disk
<RoyK> bud?
<loldog> Jeg aner ikke hva den er verdt
<RoyK> starting at 200
<loldog> det funker
<loldog> er du i nabolaget? :P
<RoyK> fant en 320 her også
<RoyK> 350 for begge?
<RoyK> jeg bor på grefsen - vi kan sikkert møtes nede ved digital impuls i morra om du skal til sentrum
<loldog> grefsen er jo rett rundt hjørnet
<loldog> Har bil
<loldog> Esso har minibank
<RoyK> får bli i morra - orker ikke i dag
<loldog> den er grei
<RoyK> Roy <98013356>
<RoyK> bøffer ikke folk for gamle disker - har bare så mye drit liggende at det bare er fint å bli kvitt litt ;)
<loldog> SÃ¥ setter jeg dem to i raid for OS or 3tb i raid for data?
<RoyK> du lager et speil av dem
<loldog> hva var det programmet for å sjekke etter dårlige sektorer? Like greit å ha noe å vise til
<RoyK> dvs tre små speil, typisk, ett for /boot, 1GB eller så, ett for swap, kanskje 4GB, og ett for rota
<RoyK> så bruker du 3TB-disken til et eget RAID-5 (med en missing)
<RoyK> har forresten liggende en kontroller jeg neppe kommer til å bruke - det er en PCI-X-kontroller (64bit PCI, men funker på 32bit også) som har 8 SATA-porter
<RoyK> grei å bruke til rota og sånt - eller andre ting som ikke krever altfor mye I/O
<RoyK> PCI-bussen er for treg til å brukes til vettuge ting
<RoyK> men grei å ha om du trenger noen ekstra SATA-porter før du får kjøpt deg ny kontroller :P
<loldog> jeg har 6 porter og null harddisker :P
<RoyK> si 500 for to disker og en 8-port kontroller?
<RoyK> evt bare 350 for diskene
<loldog> Kun diskene
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> studerer du?
<loldog> Ja
<loldog> PÃ¥ UiO
<RoyK> oki
 * RoyK jobber på HiOA
<RoyK> IT drift, ikke undervisning.....
<loldog> /dev/sdd is apparently in use by the system; it's not safe to run badblocks!
<RoyK> er det montert?
<loldog> Nei
<RoyK> lsof /dev/sdd
<RoyK> evt reboot skiten
<RoyK> eller - siden det er usb - napp ut kabelen
<loldog> Det funket
<RoyK> badblocks vil sikkert finne et lass av feil
<RoyK> om den ikke gjør det, vel, TWIST AND SHOUT
<loldog> -n flagget er vel ok?
<RoyK> -w
<RoyK> eller
<RoyK> har du data på disken?
<RoyK> -w er destruktiv for dataene der
<loldog> bare et bilde av en harddisk
<RoyK> men mer effektiv enn -n
<loldog> men den har jeg en til av
<RoyK> om du vil beholde dataene på disken, -n
<RoyK> om det ikke er så nøye, -w
<loldog> -w it is
<RoyK> så kan du holde øye med dmesg og evt smartctl -a
<RoyK> du vil nok høre det fra disken om den begynner å slite
<RoyK> clicketiclack-cliceticack
<RoyK> whee - click click
<RoyK> gode signaler fra en disk som sliter
<loldog> virker som om de første 290GB funket, så det tar vel en stund før den finner feilene
<RoyK> om den sliter, bare start testen og twist
<RoyK> går fortere sånn
 * RoyK er noe pragmatisk i forhold til garanti
<RoyK> forresten - har du lest denne? http://efn.no/kodemus/
<loldog> Det har jeg ikke
<RoyK> les og kos deg ;)
<loldog> ingen nye døde sektorer, men den har mange feil
<RoyK> ja, da er det bare å lage nye feil
<RoyK> så du kan få en ny i retur uten mer kødd
<RoyK> slenger du den i veggen, blir det skader, og de kommer til å krangle
<loldog> MÃ¥ legge til skriveren
<RoyK> men en liten oops med å vri den 90 grader, kan ikke oppdages
<loldog> Det er så lett å drepe en?
<RoyK> ja
<loldog> Ikke rart laptopdisker dør ofte da
<RoyK> gyrokreftene i en snurredisk er sterke
<RoyK> laptopdisker har mye mindre masse og diameter
<RoyK> og hvor ofte blir de utsatt for 90 grader vri i løpet av et brøkdels sekund?
<RoyK> en 7k2-disk tar du livet av ved etpar "twists"
<RoyK> 5k7- eller 5k4-disker krever litt mer
<loldog> interessant
<loldog> vil se hvordan den gjør det første gang da
<RoyK> prøv ;)
<loldog> badblocks tar tid
<RoyK> dmesg sier?
<RoyK> badblocks skal jo skrive over alt av blokker, det er logisk sett tid
<loldog> ingen nye feil ser det ut til
<RoyK> twist and shout!
<RoyK> om en disk begynner å feile
<RoyK> så bare ta det videre
<RoyK> nei, det er ikke kødd, det er min ærlige mening
<RoyK> en disk som får litt dårlige sektorer her og der, er døende, og vil komme til å dø
<loldog> Jeg er helt enig, men om jeg kunne fått testet passordet mitt på imaget et par ganger hadde det ikke skadet
<RoyK> så - aktiv dødshjelp
<loldog> Hva bruker du for å advare om døende disker i raidet?
<RoyK> smartd
<RoyK> og jevnlige scrubs
<RoyK> men det du ser nå, er såpass dårlig at jeg ville ha ødelagt disken med en gang
<RoyK> ikke noe poeng å vente på en "ja, men, disken virker jo helt grei........"
<RoyK> men nå er det visst kvelden
<loldog> Jeg får uansett ikke returnert i morgen
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-03
<RoyK> loldog: bare kjøp en ny en og ta det derfra
<RoyK> forresten http://efn.no/kodemus/
<RoyK> fin, lita novelle;)
<loldog> tror du nevnte den for et par minutter siden
<RoyK> ah, stemmer, med mindre "etpar" betyr "90"
<RoyK> men sorry
<RoyK> i min lille verden betyr "etpar" noe sånt som "2 eller kanskje 5"
<loldog> Jeg er lite opptatt av tid og datoer
<loldog> Inattentive adhd :P
<loldog> begyner å bli lei av å vente på badblocks
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> twist and shout! ;)
<RoyK> seriøst - om du får dårlige sektorer, så bare parker disken
<RoyK> så får du i hvert fall noe tilbake
<RoyK> det er i det minste min løsning
<loldog> Da er jeg klar til å sette opp raid5
<Mathias> er du virkelig det?
<Mathias> RoyK
<loldog> Generating mdadm.conf...
<loldog> apt stoppet der
<loldog> Mathias: Kan jeg bruke raidet før det er ferdig oppsatt?
<loldog> Lagde filsystem på det
<Mathias> tvilsomt, men så har jeg aldri kuket rundt med raid før
<loldog> 500 minutter, jay
<IvarB> finnes det en *buntu distro som bruker nyeste Gnome hele tiden? feks 3.8 ?
<loldog> etter unity gikk jeg for xfce
<IvarB> har kjørt xfce en stund nå
<IvarB> fornøyd med det egentlig
<IvarB> men det er litt.. blodfattig :P
<IvarB> men... blb
<IvarB> bbl
<loldog> jeg ville foretrukket gnome
<f00f> unity er fremtiden
<loldog> Unity er grusomt
<loldog> de ødela alt + f2
<loldog> alt + f2 er hele workflowen min
<loldog> Boot -> alt +f2 -> firefox -> alt + f2 -> xfce4-terminal -> alt +f2 steam -> alt+f2 chromium osv
<Malinux> er jo gnome enda
<Malinux> og om du foretrekker gnome-panel er det ikke problematisk å installere det
<Malinux> alt + f2 virker fint med Unity
<Malinux> men ser kanskje ikke like minimalistisk ut mer
<Atluxity> http://xkcd.com/1172/ - Every change breaks someones workflow
<Malinux> ja
 * Malinux er spent på xkcd.com/1337/ når den en dag kommer
<loldog> Malinux: unity alt + f2 gir meg ikke program etter programmnavn
<loldog> den søker etter norsk eller noe
<Malinux> Atluxity: den der var dødsmorsom
<Malinux> loldog: hm, det er jo ikke bra i såfall. har ikke prøvdp å norsk
<Malinux> men burde vel virke i gnome-panel ?
<loldog> Jeg vil skrive inn hva binaryen heter
<Malinux> siden den gjorde det før
<loldog> ikke det norske navnet (husker aldri hva de jungeloversetterne kaller ting)
<Malinux> hm, dette må jeg teste :) og virker det ikke, så er det jo litt jall
<Malinux> kjører på engelsk her, så får ikke teste 100%
<loldog> Jeg har nesten lyst til å fikse oversettelsene
<Malinux> ja, er mulig å fikse det :)
<Malinux> jeg skal prøve nå å stille over på norsk og teste ut alt + f2
<Malinux> ellers blir det jo ikke helt det samme :)
<Malinux> bokmål tipper jeg?
<loldog> tror den søker på tittel
<Atluxity> loldog: jeg har engelsk, men alt+f2 søker jo etter kommandoen ref %PATH
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> skrev jeg i unity rhythmbox så dukket jo det navnet opp (engelsk språk)
<Malinux> samme skjer i gnome-panel
<loldog> Lurer på hva som var galt med min da
<Malinux> nå har jeg bytta til norsk, men beholdt engelske navn på /home/Pictures osv i stedet for å bytte til bilder
<Atluxity> om man trykket på super-knappen, så søker den etter programnavn ref "meny"
<Malinux> skriver jeg vlc dukker vlc opp, skriver jeg libre, så dukker libreoffice opp osv
<Malinux> snakker gnome-panels her
<Malinux> alt + f2 er jo like rask som super for å få opp den unity-dash-greia ser jeg. kanskje tilogmed raskere, for den er jo mindre bling bling med gnome-panels
<Malinux> men den henter bare opp programmer man vil kjøre.
<Malinux> og ikke filer
<Malinux> men det derer jo helt klart smak og behag.
<Malinux> skriver jeg det norske navnet (musikkavspiller) da duker det ikke opp noe rhythmbox
<loldog> merkelig
<loldog> jeg foretrekker gamle gnome
<Malinux> ok. jeg ser ikke noe forskjell på om det er gnome2 eller gnome3 i bunn
<Malinux> når jeg bruker gnome-panels
<Malinux> eneste er at det ikke er en egen fane øverst for system
<Malinux> men kan jo være man oppdager mer og mer som er blitt vekke om man bruker det mye. jeg har bare prøvd det litt og ikke brukt det skikkelig så
<RoyK> loldog: fikk du opp raidet?
<lolant> RoyK: nja, den sier den recovere
<lolant> RoyK: glemte aa hente disker, ble litt mye aa gjpre idag
<lolant> Den sier den skal bruke 16 dager pa recovery
<lolant> Regner med jeg fucket noe opp
<lolant>       [========>............]  recovery = 43.9% (1286859932/2930135040) finish=25728.4min speed=1064K/sec
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-04
<Malinux> er en del spamming på ubuntu-norges facebook-gruppe, men nå har jeg sendt de en melding og bannet dem
<jo-erlend> flotte greier. :)
<Malinux> ja. er ikke så lettt å se om man slipper inn spammere heller
<Malinux> så da tar man bare å slipperi nn folk, og spammer de, så bare banner jeg med en gang + at jeg skriver en sint meding til dem :)
<RoyK> lolant: heh / såpass - noe i dmesg?
<Solskogen> viste ikke engang at det var ei ubuntu norge-gruppe. rekvest er sendt!
<Malinux> Solskogen: du jeg nettopp la til? :)
<Malinux> ah, ja, det må det jo være
<Solskogen> Det er ikke mange Solskogen-er i Norge
<Solskogen> enda færre som heter Christer :-)
<f00f> hva kan man gjøre på ubuntu-norge sin facebook 'a?
<f00f> skrive "heia linux" på veggen?
<RoyK> lolant: pastebin hele /proc/mdstat
<Solskogen> jeg har tenkt til å paste hele /dev/urandom
<RoyK> det høres jo konstruktivt ut
<Malinux> f00f: blant annet :)
<f00f> høres gøy ut
<lolant> RoyK: det ser ut til at det funker
<lolant> RoyK: 93.9% naa
<Malinux> f00f: det er gøy :D
<RoyK> lolant: tar litt tid å initiere raid
<lolant> jeg trodde jeg inititerte, saa skjedde noe, og den begynte recovery
<RoyK> den kaller det dét når du starter den "degraded", dvs med en "missing"
<lolant> Men jeg tror jeg bare venter de 29 minuttene, den blir saa treg nar jeg skriver
<RoyK> du kan nedprioritere recovery
<RoyK> http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/25/increase-the-speed-of-linux-software-raid-reconstruction/
<RoyK> men kanskje like greit å vente :P
<RoyK> har du ny 3TB i bestilling?
<lolant> Jeg kjopte 2x 3TB pa den derre nettbutikken i den gata jeg har glemt
<f00f> den derre nettbutikken i den gata du har glemt
<f00f> heeeeyoooooo
<lolant> RoyK vet hvilken jeg mener
<f00f> hvordan kan en nettbutikk ligge i en gate? :p
<RoyK> lolant: digital impuls, tenker jeg ;)
<lolant> Hvor ellers skal nettbutikken ligge?
<lolant> Lurer pa om jeg gidder aa kjore i rushtiden etter aa ha nettopp vaaknet
<RoyK> det går jo t-bane rett dit, da
<RoyK> går sikkert mye fortere enn med bil ;)
<f00f> lolant : nettbutikker ligger som regel på internett!
<RoyK> lolant: lite tips her: å svare f00f er nytteløst. han tror han alltid har rett, og skulle han mot formodning ta feil, så fortsetter han på samma leksa. /ignore funker ganske bra
<f00f> ignore fungerer ikke så bra
<f00f> dersom du setter folk på ignore får du store problemer med å forstå sammenhengen av hva som skjer i samtaler hvor en eller flere personer du ignorerer deltar
<f00f> det beste er ofte å være så voksen at man overser ting man ikke ønsker å lese, enkelt og greit
<f00f> :)
<RoyK> ja, og det er nok den eneste grunnen til at jeg ikke har deg på ignore. det kommer faktisk også noe godt fra deg i blant, må bare filtrere det med et veldig godt filter. litt som et godt spamfilter - fjerner du 95% av dritten som kommer inn, så er resten faktisk ganske nyttig
<pineapplr> ohai! sup?
<pineapplr> :-)
<pineapplr> Håper det samme været er bestilt for imorgen også btw
<RoyK> kritisk postgresql-bug fiksa
<pineapplr> RoyK: aha
 * pineapplr drikker redbull og har for mye energi
<lolant> raid oppforer seg merkelig
<pineapplr> lolant: Og du spiller ikke World of Warcraft? :)
<lolant> Nei
<lolant> CS:S, CS 1.6 og CS;Z spiller jeg, men kun fordi de portet de til linux :P
<pineapplr> :3
<lolant> 2 timer for aa kopiere 308GB
<lolant> I/O suger paa USB3?
<lolant> RoyK: er du hjemme etter rushet? kan jeg komme aa kjope systemdisker?
<pineapplr> lolant: ikke noe usb3 her i gården på denne budjettet, dessverre
<lolant> Ville vaert litt pointless med 10tb lagring koblet til laptopen uten usb3
<pineapplr> Ser den, hva skal usb3 klare av hastigheter egentlig? usb2 = 480Mbps?
<lolant> Lit usiker
<lolant> men jeg klarer 100MB/s
<pineapplr> jaok:)
<lolant> tror den fint maxer SATA2 disker, iallefall paa lesing
<lolant> jeg kopierer en fil, men den tar 17.4 og blir ikke storre
<RoyK> lolant: sorry - måtte reise bort litt. klarer du deg med det du har ei ukes tid?
<lolant> Jeg finner vel paa noe
<lolant> Men jeg faar dra til lefdal og levere tilbake skrotet deres
<lolant> Kan jo eventuelt kjore raidet i usb som jeg gjor naa
<RoyK> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1789-1 <-- på tide med en aldri så liten "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" ;)
<lolant> Jeg: "Den er defekt" Lefdal: "Kommer den ikke opp?" Jeg: "Defekte sektorer" Han tar med seg disken, er borte i 10 minutter og kommer tilbake, han virket enig. jeg fikk pengene tilbake etter at jeg fikk en ny disk, og sa gikk til en tredje lefdal og sa jeg hadde ombestemt meg :P
<lolant> Jeg lurer litt p?? om han tok disken, plugget den inn i en windowsmaskin og bestemte seg for at den ikke funket nar den ikke ble mounted
<RoyK> haha
<RoyK> hvordan ødelegge en disk: mkfs -t ext !
<RoyK> hvordan ødelegge en disk: mkfs -t ext4 # evt !
<lolant> Praktisk da, hvis det var FAT eller NTFS hadde han vel bare kopiert over en fil, kopiert den tilbake og proklamert at den funket ypperlig
<Malinux> hm, så det er trikset altså :)
<f00f> trikset er vel å ikke kjøpe ting man ikke har lyst på :p
<Malinux> det der ga jo ikke mening
<lolant> f00f: Jeg hadde lyst pa den helt til den hadde I/O feil etter 2 timers bruk
<lolant> f00f: Kan ikke bruke en halvdod disk til backup
<RoyK> lolant: den fra lefdal, eller de fra digital impuls?
<lolant> Den fra lefdal
<RoyK> lolant: bare husk: alle disker tryne, før eller seinere. noen kommer defekte, andre overlever 10+ år
<lolant> Har ikke merket feil fra digital impuls diskene
<lolant> RoyK: Jeg synes 2 timer var litt kort
<RoyK> litt som mennesker, egentlig :)
<lolant> men med raid gar det vel bra
<RoyK> lolant: laga du raidet med alle tre, eller bare med én?
<RoyK> lolant: pastebin /proc/mdstat
<lolant> jeg lagde med to
<lolant> ville ikke kjope tre for jeg visste hva lefdal ville si
<RoyK> få se
<lolant> http://pastebin.ca/2349675
<RoyK> hm - ok - og så har du en ny disk fra lefdal liggende?
<lolant> RoyK: har jeg gjort noe dumt? :P
<RoyK> neida
<lolant> Nei, jeg fikk en tusenlapp fra dem
<lolant> Men jeg har ikke flere sataporter paa laptopen
<RoyK> men hva slags data skal du legge på dem?
<RoyK> ah - ic
<RoyK> da kan alltids flytte det raidet senere
<lolant> Backup, bilder, store harddiskbilder, og alt jeg har paa eksterndisker og minnekort
<RoyK> men hvis du skal legge masse småfiler på raidet, så er chunk size på 256k litt stort
<RoyK> er det store filer, type 1MB+, så er 256k helt greit
<lolant> 512k chunk
<RoyK> øh, ja
<lolant> tror det er faa filer under 1MB
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> dvs at når du etter hvert utvider til 3 disker, så vil stripestørrelsen være 1MB
<RoyK> ved 4 disker, 1,25 osv
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> 1,5
<lolant> det er for stort?
<RoyK> neida
<RoyK> med såpass store filer er det en fordel med stor stripestørrelse
<RoyK> stripestørrelse == chunk size * (antall disker - 1)
<RoyK> i raid-5
<RoyK> -2 i raid-6
<RoyK> finner du i ettertid ut at du har feil stripestørrelse, kan den endres med noe sånt som "mdadm --grow --chunk=8 --backup-file /var/log/md0-grow /dev/md0"
<lolant> Raid virker saa praktisk
<lolant> Istenden for aa overfore fra en disk til en annen saa kan jeg bare legge til nye disker
<lolant> Problemet mitt til naa har vaert at backupene baserer seg paa et evig okende antall eksterndisker
<RoyK> lolant: det er vanlig, det :)
<lolant> Med gigabit faar jeg vel ok hastighet nar jeg overforer filer
<RoyK> burde klare opp mot wirespeed sekvensielt
<RoyK> kanskje noe lavere
<lolant> Saa har jeg den koslige oppgaven med aa gaa gjennom alle diskene :P
<RoyK> hva sier hehe
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> sånt tar tid
<lolant> tusenvis av bilder
<lolant> filmer
<lolant> mye som er bortkastet
<RoyK> hva sier hdparm -t /dev/md0 ?
<lolant> mlock() failed on timing buf: Cannot allocate memory
<RoyK> huh?
<RoyK> free?
<lolant> Mem:      16324984   16142724     182260          0      28764   14616268
<lolant> -/+ buffers/cache:    1497692   14827292
<RoyK> burde holde i bøtter og spann
<RoyK> distro?
<lolant> Oppgradere til 32 gb ram for aa kjore det :P
<RoyK> dvs, ubuntu hvafornoe?
<lolant> Ubuntu
<lolant> xubuntu
<lolant> quantal
<RoyK> ok
<lolant> eller ubuntu med xubunut-desktop
<RoyK> testa på en quantal-maskin her (4GB minne)
<RoyK> /dev/sda: Timing buffered disk reads: 718 MB in  3.01 seconds = 238.72 MB/sec
<lolant> kjore som root?
<geirha> må vel sikkert kjøres som root
<RoyK> uten raid, vel å merke, men den hjemme funker fint med raid (precise)
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> ellers får du jo ikke lov til stort
<lolant> Da sa den bare /dev/m0
<lolant> Da sa den bare /dev/md0
<RoyK> ja, og så tar det litt tid :)
<lolant> Har det noe med at jeg skriver til disken?
<RoyK> må jo teste litt også
<RoyK> greit å teste både mens du skriver og ellers
<RoyK> evt kan du pause skrivinga om du gjør det fra kommandolinja (rsync eller tilsvarende) med ctrl+z
<lolant> bruker cp
<RoyK> du sender en STOP (les SUSPEND) av den prosessen
<RoyK> så kan du starte den igjen med "fg"
<RoyK> evt "bg" for å slenge den i bakgrunnen
<lolant> Bare en 90GB igjen
<RoyK> send er STOP .... *til* prosessen, så stopper den og venter på start igjen
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> neste gang - bruk rsync -avP, så ser du hva som skjer, og så kan du fortsette om den blir avbrutt
<RoyK> også midt i ei fil på ørten gigabyte
<lolant> Bruker curl hvis det feiler
<RoyK> (eller terabyte)
<RoyK> funker sikkert også - pleier å bruke rsync til det meste, jeg
<lolant> Det er sikkert hensiktsmessig
<RoyK> funker fint mellom maskiner også
<RoyK> bare tunellerer over ssh
<RoyK> tidligere måtte man rsync -e ssh, nå er det standard, sånn at man må angi andre mekanismer om man ikke skal bruke ssh noe etannetsted:noe
<lolant> Praktisk
<lolant> ^H Timing buffered disk reads:  62 MB in  3.04 seconds =  20.38 MB/sec
<lolant> Ikke helt imponerende
<leoquant> lubuntu 12.04 er også en tre-års utgave?
<leoquant> god kveld faktisk
<RoyK> lolant: nei - hdparm funker ikke så bra mot raid, har jeg sett
<RoyK> prøvde lokalt her
<RoyK> men hva med "dd if=/dev/zero of=testfil.asdf bs=1M count=1k conv=sync" ?
<RoyK> du har jo bare én datadisk, og maskinen må i tillegg regne ut og skrive paritet
<RoyK> og om du har to eSATA-plugger på en laptop, så kan det hende maskinen har port multiplier og ikke to faktiske porter
<RoyK> pastebin output fra lsow
<RoyK> lsof, even
<lolant> bruker usb3
<lolant> Saa bandbredden er nok spist opp av filkopieringen
<RoyK> åh, trodde du hadde kjøpt sata-disker
<lolant> ja
<lolant> men jeg puttet dem i ICY BOXen min
<lolant> 2x sata til usb3
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> så båndbredden burde holde
<lolant> Pa SATA2 merker jeg ikke noe tap av ytelse (iallefall ikke paa skriving)
<RoyK> usb3 er jo Gbps, så selv om 10/8-enkoding (som PCI Exress <= v2 bruker, og USB3 er jo egentlig bare PCI Express v2 1x), så får du 500MB/s
<RoyK> så mye får du ikke ut av to snurredisker uansett hvor fine og dyre de er
<lolant> Peaktisk
<lolant> Jeg liker denne saken, enklere enn e-sata og ekstern strom
<lolant> Og den har plass til to disker som egentlig er nok
<RoyK> når du trenger mer, så anbefaler jeg at du setter opp en hjemmeserver av ett eller annet slag med plass til minst fire disker pluss rota
<f00f> er dette til backup?
<RoyK> tja - til backup funker jo det meste
<RoyK> tenkte mer til hjemmeserver
<RoyK> trodde du brukte det mer som dét
<RoyK> type, lagring, ikke bare backup
<RoyK> jeg bruker hjemmeserver til lagring pluss/backup av andre maskiner, og så tar jeg backup til crashplan.com av tinga på serveren
<f00f> ja, er ikke spesielt lurt å ha backup i sin egen stue
<RoyK> crashplan er noe tregt, men billig, $5 i måneden eller så (avheng av hvor mye du kjøper av gangen)
<RoyK> f00f: jeg tar backup til hjemmeserver, hjemmeserver tar backup til crashplan
<RoyK> raskere sånn
<sigurdga> crashplan virker kjekt
<IvarB> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/77149_638874329475357_1844870380_n.jpg
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> lolant: ping
<RoyK> lolant: det jeg mener med at sånne dokkdingser er litt farlig, er at det er ganske lett å rive dem ned fra bordet der de står
<RoyK> lolant: og en snurredisk som snurrer og aner fred og ingen fare, vil få seg en ganske ubehagelig overraskelse når den treffer golvet en halvmeter lenger ned, fremdeles snurrende og med hodene på/over skiva
<RoyK> og det hjelper lite at du har to stykker om begge to tryner i samme slengen
<RoyK> lolant: dessuten - om du har så mange backupdisker av en laptop, så høres det mer ut som om du bruker dem til arkivering. backup er jo når du har en kopi av noe du har på maskinen din. om du har mange "backupdisker", så har du enten utrolig mye intern plass på laptoppen (noe jeg tviler litt på), eller du bruker eksterne disker til arkivering
<RoyK> til arkivering, bruk NAS eller hjemmeserver
<RoyK> ikke en USB-dings
<lolant> Det var vel backup og saa ble det til arkivering :P
<Malinux> f00f: sånn, det var 100 ganger i dag. At jeg har skrevet Linux ruler på ubuntu-norge-gruppa på facebook
<Malinux> tror rekorden er på 150 altså
<f00f> Malinux : awesome
<RoyK> http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1456/
<RoyK> sånn i tilfelle noen kjører postgresql v9
<IvarB> kina-varehus slutter aldri å fasinere meg as
<RoyK> hvilket nå?
<RoyK> noen fra denne? http://nrkbeta.no/2012/01/10/from-china-with-love/
<RoyK> velskrevet artikkel om fenomenet :)
<IvarB> alle, egentlig
<RoyK> bortsett fra dx.com, da, hvor det ofte kommer så sent at du har glemt at du har bestilt for lengst
<RoyK> de samler visst opp en konteiner før de sender den til regionen
<RoyK> sånt tar gjerne litt tid
<IvarB> jaså
<RoyK> type 3-4 måneder er helt akseptabelt
<RoyK> et år har skjedd
<IvarB> egentlig ikke et problem synes jeg, mtp. hvor lave prisene er
<IvarB> bare å planlegge litt
<RoyK> du får det meste sånt på ebay
<RoyK> til omtrent samme pris
<IvarB> har aldri brukt dx
<RoyK> men da med gode muligheter til å klage
<RoyK> klag til dx, og du får svar en måneds tid senere om at ting kan ta tid
<RoyK> så, har slutta å bruke dx, jeg
<IvarB> nå var det egentlig www.aliexpress.com jeg kikket på
<IvarB> har ikke handlet der ennå
<IvarB> men det er en slags kina-variant av ebay
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> har handla sykkelramme der en gang (i sommer)
<RoyK> kom etter etpar uker
<RoyK> ramma kosta NOK drøyt 2k
<RoyK> fin karbonsak
<IvarB> skrev de noe om at det skulle ta så så mye tid?
<IvarB> nice
<RoyK> prisen de hadde satt på tolldeklarasjonen gjorde at jeg måtte ut med en drøy hundrings
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> så, ny hjemmesnekra sykkel til våren - blir vel ferdig i løpet av april - må bare få ordna bremser og gir
<RoyK> XT foran og bak, SLX-bremser, Reba-gaffel, alt i svart og rødt
<RoyK> hjemmesnekra hjul med hope 2 pro-nav (RØDE!)
<IvarB> har ikke peil på sykkel så det sier meg lite :)
<RoyK> felger og eiker svarte
<RoyK> vel, det er en sykkel som over disk vil koste 30+
<RoyK> med alt av flikking og deler, har den kommet på cirka 14k
<IvarB> hvor mye kommer den på?
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> så kanskje litt til (eller et lass med gode oster eller noe) for å få en kompis som kan sånt mye bedre enn meg til å stramme opp og justere
<RoyK> tenkte på et fenalår eller noe, men kona hans spiser ikke kjøtt, ja, ok, ei flaske vin, men hva? han er vinkjenner, så hvilet distrikt? årgang? vel - ost er ganske lett i sånn sammenheng - litt mindre å velge mellom
<IvarB> hva med... penger? :P
<RoyK> kjøper ikke ei flaske Masi til en vinkjenner LP
<RoyK> :P
<RoyK> han ville ikke ha penger for det
<IvarB> hehe daså
<RoyK> men vil ikke ha så viktig hjelp uten å gjøre noe tilbake
<RoyK> men hvem sier da nei til god mat?
<RoyK> vellagra stilton, on god manchego, vet ikke
<RoyK> ei tube mills skinkeost!
<IvarB> om kona ikke spiser kjøtt så er det vel en viss fare for at hun ikke spiser ost også?
<RoyK> joda, hun spiser ost og fisk og sånt
<IvarB> vegan... vegitarianser, husker ikke forskjellen
<IvarB> daså
<IvarB> -s
<RoyK> veganere er de som er sykelig opptatt at av alt skal være så dødt som mulig
<IvarB> hehe
 * RoyK lurer på om veganere tenker på at planter også har et liv, bare mye saktere enn oss
<IvarB> hysj, ikke si det til dem. da dør de :P
<RoyK> ett problem mindre
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> vi sier at "dyr lærer seg å [...]", mens planter tilpasser seg [...]", men hva er egentlig forskjellen?
<RoyK> sistnevnte tar ofte (men ikke alltid) lenger tid
<IvarB> ikke godt å si, planter har jo kjønn også
<RoyK> ja, eller de er tvekjønna på samme plante
<IvarB> ja
<RoyK> varierer fra plante til plante
<RoyK> maur har jo noe merkelig der
<RoyK> en hannmaur kommer fra et ubefrukta egg
<RoyK> samme med bier også (tror jeg) og kanskje alle vepser (maur er jo i vepsefamilien)
<IvarB> jaså? hmm
<RoyK> så en gang en stikkeveps som hadde festmåltid oppe i marka - det var et lass med droner (hannmaur) som sverma, og sang på siste verset, bare satt på en stein og omkring og venta på å dø. vepsen hoppa fra maur til maur og beit hue av dem :D
<RoyK> visste nok hvor det var godt med proteiner, tenker jeg
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> naturen.... blodig alvor :)
<RoyK> det var jo egentlig aktiv dødshjelp
<RoyK> dronene lever jo bare noen dager, og når de setter seg ned i flokk, er det fordi de er ferdige
<IvarB> heh
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-05
<lolant> Hvordan starter jeg xdm?
<geirha> Du vil bruke xdm i stedet for lightdm?
<geirha> Ser i såfall ut til å være /etc/X11/default-display-manager du endrer
<lolant> Nei, jeg ville starte X
<lolant> Trodde xubuntu-desktop brukte xdm
<lolant> XFCE4 krasjer hver gang jeg drar filer
<RoyK> lolant: jeg sett problemer med at lightdm ikke starter automatisk om jeg først installerer -server og så ubuntu-desktop oppå
<lolant> Jeg installerte via debootstrap
<lolant> men den starter vanligvis
<lolant> men jeg krasjet x ti ganger
<lolant> thunar er b0rked
<Malinux> ser ut som libreoffice sliter med å åpne docx eller så er det noe annet rart. alt fryser og henger i alle fall :(
<Malinux> cpu på 95%+ for libreoffice
<Mathias> *gjesp*
<CosmicB> Malinux det var rart, docx er jo et 'Ã¥pent' format, burde ikke lage problemer :p
<Malinux> CosmicB: :p
<Mathias> tror jeg skal finne ut om jeg kan bruke e72'en som bluetooth audio-duppeditt så jeg kan ha trådløs lyd uten 30 sek lag
<Malinux> kan ikke folk sende noe som ikke låser alt. det ene docx-driten åpnet seg uten stress, men ikke dokument nr. 2 :S
<Mathias> du får lære deg å lese (er det noe fancy xml-saker?)
<Malinux> hvam ener du med at jeg må lære meg å lese?
<Malinux> nei, det er docx
<Mathias> ja, rå docx
<Mathias> nano dumt\ dokument.docx
<Malinux> aner ikke noe mer enn at det slutter på docx og at libreoffice henger seg opp når jeg vil åpne det der jævla dokumentet
<Malinux> dumt?
<Mathias> siden den henger ting
<Malinux> er dumt en kommando som brukes sammen med nano?
<Mathias> jeg escapet mellomrommet :P
<brikkkkk1kk> openoffice tror jeg greier docx helt greit
<Malinux> ja, har ikke hatt så store problemer før
<Mathias> Malinux: prøv å last den opp i google docs
<Malinux> hm, det kan jeg prøve ja
<Malinux> tam ti tam.. så får vi se nå da
<Mathias> se, jeg er hjelpsom en gang iblant! :P
<Malinux> ja, en gang i blant :) men tja, jeg har ikke tenkt på det. takk, men så får vi se da. foreløpig står det bare: loading
<Malinux> der ja....
<Malinux> nice, så får vi se da, om jeg kan lagre den tilbake til maskina som dot
<Malinux> takk Mathias <3 <3
<Mathias> np
<Malinux> ser ut som jeg blir nødt til å printe ut skjemaet før jeg kan fylle det ut. er nok noe merkelig docx-drit, for ser temmelikg nsålt ut :)
<f00f> du åpner dem i word
<f00f> fungerer sikkert utmerket :)
<Mathias> f00f: da sitter du med sirupmaskin i minst 3 uker
<f00f> å?
<f00f> kjenner jeg ikke til
<Malinux> jeg har ikke word
<f00f> det må du få deg
<f00f> det er et veldig mye brukt program
<f00f> :p
<f00f> er veldig bra også, for å lage og lese diverse dokumenter av tvilsom karakter
<Malinux> så man må kjøpe word fordi noen idioter ikke evner å lagre filene sine i et format som alle kan lese
<f00f> nja
<Malinux> av tvilsom karakter :)
<f00f> det er litt av grunnen til å kjøpe word i alle fall
<f00f> men det er også greit å ha et program hvor man selv kan gå amokk og lage tilsvarende dokumenter man kan sende til andre igjen
<Malinux> blir som å si at: Du må ha Internet Explorer om du skal bruke nettsidene våre
<f00f> njeaa.. kanskje litt
<Malinux> hihi :)
<f00f> men ikke helt
<f00f> .p
<Malinux> nei, enda verre
<f00f> man kan jo publisere pdf-er fra word
<Malinux> for word er ikke gratis, det er dog ikke IE heller, men det følger i alle fall med windows da
<Malinux> ja, det kan man med libreoffice også.
<Malinux> kan ikke folk sende dokumenter som pdf
<Malinux> makan
<f00f> save as pdf faktisk
<f00f> veldig enkelt
<f00f> men folk er nok ikke så veldig informert rundt temaet
<f00f> er nok det som er det største problemet -- ikke word -- men at folk ikke forstår greien med dokumentformater, pdf-er osv
<Malinux> nei :)
<geirha> mulig google docs klarer det
<f00f> google docs klarer det meste
<Mathias> jeg liker å lagre ting i .txt
<geirha> i så fall kan du laste det ned igjen i et mer egnet format
<Malinux> nå forklarer jeg vedkommene jeg fikk skjemaet om dette. Send i pdf.....
<Mathias> men aller helst uten filendelser
<Mathias> så windowsfolket får lure på wtf jeg har sendt
<f00f> er ikke mye data som egner seg i en .txt, Mathias
<Malinux> PDF for Prefered Distribution Format :P
<Mathias> joshda
<f00f> nein
<lolant> Malinux: Offentlige etater burde forbys aa bruke .doc og docx.
<f00f> i hovedsak kun ascii
<lolant> Jeg leverte mine oppgaver i .pdf
<lolant> Foreleser sa hun matte installere et program
<f00f> problemet med .pdf er om man ønsker å redigere ting i ettertid
<f00f> er ikke mange som har tilgang til programvare som lar deg redigere pdf på en fornuftig måte
<geirha> det er vel påkrevd nå at offentlige etater må bruke odf og pdf
<Malinux> nei, men når man sender et ikke-ferdig dokument. Da er odf fint
<lolant> f00f: tilgang til LaTeX? Jeg trodde det var gratis
<f00f> lolant : jeg tipper du enten ikke er seriøs, eller helt bommer på poenget her
<Malinux> skal man sende noe som ikke skal redigeres, eller som har innfyllingsbokser, så er pdf fint
<f00f> :p
<geirha> pdf kan ha innfyllingsbokser, men er vel bare adobe-programvare som kan tyde dem
<geirha> er vel uansett en utvidelse av pdf vil jeg anta
<Malinux> tja, documentviewer kan fylle ut disse boksene
<Malinux> men om det er en tvilsom funksjon, bør man jo unngå det ja
<lolant> geirha: Nei
<lolant> jeg kan fylle inn boksene til vegvesnet og sio i ubuntu
<Malinux> jeg og kan det, men i Ubuntu? med documentviewer?
<Mathias> hva er dommedagsplanen for helga da?
<RoyK> lolant: det var forbudt inntil nylig
<RoyK> lolant: for offentlige publikasjoner
<RoyK> helt til regjeringen gikk i knefall for microsoft, som vanlig
<f00f> det var vel ingen som klarte å levere noe bedre da, som vanlig
<f00f> man velger jo som regel ikke løsninger med den hensikt å gjøre FOSS-gutta zur og zint, men basert på hva som passer best inn i arbeidshverdagen ellers
<Mathias> f00f: "ingen som klarte å levere noe verre" er vel mer korrekt imo
<f00f> ja, de valgte den verste løsningen de fikk på bordet, for å irritere deg
<Mathias> ja!
<f00f> yes
<geirha> Må jo ha noe å bruke penger på
<Mathias> de kan jo lage veiene jævligere
<Mathias> kommunen brukte 50 mill på å gjøre veien dårligere her
<lolant> RoyK: Problemet er jo at den gjennomsnittlige statsansatt sliter med enkle oppgaver som bruk av prosjektor eller minnepenner.
<Mathias> tror det er på tide å bytte ut pappfigurene av folk med folk
<Malinux> nei, en får kreve at folk betaler penger til Microsoft så man får fulgt med iverden.
<Malinux> skulle bare mangle
<Malinux> åpna dokumenter osv
<Malinux> også bør det være mulig å lage veier som kan låses opp mot visse bilmerker
<Malinux> Jeg foreslår at det bare er lov å kjøre mercedes, toyota og bmw
<Malinux> i Norge
<Mathias> pff
<Mathias> vi skal kun få lov til å kjøre lada
<Malinux> ok. da sier vi lada da
<Mathias> "your mileage may vary" passe fint da
<geirha> lada og think
<Mathias> du vil _ALDRI_ kjøre etter en russisk lada på e6
<Mathias> sikkert kø på halvannen km etter den, lol
<Malinux> mange fordeler med saktegående biler og busser. Alltid først i køen f.eks.
<Malinux> og alle møteulykkene skjer bak deg
<RoyK> lolant: det er å strekke strikken litt - jeg jobber for staten ;)
<Malinux> men er du en gjennomsnittlig statsannsatt?
<RoyK> og selv om ikke jeg representerer et gjennomsnitt, så kjenner jeg til endel av brukerne våre
<lolant> RoyK: Jeg har hatt mange laerere og forelesere som sliter med trivielle ting
<RoyK> joda, men "de fleste"?
<RoyK> vi har forresten en egen avdeling som heter av-hjelpen ;)
<RoyK> separat fra it
<Mathias> de hjelper deg av windows og på linux? :P
<RoyK> så jeg antar at det er lite av prosjektorproblemer som havner hos meg...
<Mathias> jeg har sett folk som ikke klarer å snu vga-pluggen rett vei
<RoyK> hvem har ikke det ;)
<Mathias> har også en tulling av en venn som ikke klarer å forstå at når jeg lister opp kommandoer i linjer at de ikke skal copypastes rett etterhverandre (han gjør det uten ; eller &&)
 * Malinux har hørt om ei som kjørte trikk, som ikke fostod hvordan sporvekselen virket før etter noen år :S
<RoyK> lol
<RoyK> oopos
<Mathias> kripos!
<Malinux> til tross for veldig nøye forklaring osv, men men
<Malinux> men ja, det er mange ting jeg ikke kan i dataverdenen også....
<RoyK> sporvekslere er jo ganske ny teknologi...
<Malinux> tja, de er fra 17 eller 18. tallet
<RoyK> ja, ny
<Malinux> 17. eller 1800-tallet
<Malinux> joda
<RoyK> nyere enn bokpressa!
<Mathias> nyere enn utedoen!
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> og det er vel de som ikke får utedoen til å virke heller tipper jeg
<Malinux> hm, de fleste plugger på en pc passer ca ett sted
<RoyK> var ei historie ved ei hytte jeg frekventerer noe skjelden - foreldene mine hadde besøk av noen som hadde total fobi for bakterier og tømte masse klor oppi utedassen
<RoyK> med det resultat at møkka ikke råtna
<Malinux> vga-pluggen passer jo bare der. Det har vel mer inteligens å gjøre at man ikke får den i rett vei, enn kunnskap på data.
<RoyK> det ble fort fullt, gitt...
<Malinux> hehe. så redd for bakterier at de laget enda flere av dem :)
<Malinux> uff, bakterer er farlig altså...
<Malinux> de må ha vært ofte syke
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> bør egentlig drikke klorin - bli kvitt dritten i kroppen
<Malinux> tja
<RoyK> hva skal man da med fordøyelse?
<Malinux> egentlig burde vel alle sleika fortauet til og fra jobb en gang i blant
<Mathias> er bare å slutte å spise
<Malinux> så blir man litt imun
<Mathias> Malinux: eller bare være 10 sekunder inne på soverommet mitt
<RoyK> tja - da blir det bare mer moro for baktereiene der inne :)
<Malinux> Mathias: ja, og sånn kan du finansiere din neste pc?
<Mathias> om ikke stanken av sure sokker dreper deg gjør hybelkaninbakteriene det
<RoyK> du har flere kilo bakterier i kroppen! http://www.forskning.no/artikler/2012/juni/325461
 * Malinux aner at det er lenge siden Mathias hadde damebesøk....
<Mathias> Malinux: lenge? sikkert flere år
<RoyK> "
<RoyK> Tre prosent av kroppsvekta til et friskt menneske kan bestå av bakterier. – Dette åpner opp for en ny måte å se mennesket på, som en slags vandrende bakteriekoloni, sier biologiprofessor.
<Malinux> ja, med tanke på sure sokker, hybekaniner (og dårlig luft? )
<Mathias> lufta er ikke dårlig
<Malinux> ny og ny måte. Det er vel vært kjent en stund at vi er har baktererier i oss?
<RoyK> sure sokker: bakterier og sopp i herlig symbiose :)
<Mathias> vinduet står på vid vegg ~29/~8
<Malinux> Mathias: ok, da er det jo noe som er bra da :)
<Mathias> RoyK: baktosopp
<Mathias> soppterier
<RoyK> Mathias: neida, de bare lever i symbiose :)
<Malinux> Mathias: om du skal ha noen som helst sjangse for at ei jente kommer på besøk igjen, så bør du gjøre reint godt før hun kommer første gang ;)
<Mathias> Malinux: pffff
<Mathias> får putte en rosa sløyfe på en roomba
<RoyK> Mathias: hva fôrer du kaninene med?
<Malinux> Mathias: nei :)
<Malinux> RoyK: han forer de med gulrøtter
<Malinux> og sure sokker
<RoyK> høres stats ut - ferske gulrøtter under senga
<RoyK> lukter sikkert digg etter hvert :D
<Malinux> ja, det lukter sikkert godt hos Mathias
<RoyK> såså - ikke mobbe fjortiser
<RoyK> (eller andre)
<Malinux> blæh. Roy teit
<Malinux> :p
<Mathias> forer de med harddisker
<RoyK> lolant: ping
<lolant> pong
<RoyK> er hjemme igjen - skulle du ha de diskene?
<lolant> gjerne
<lolant> vurderte aa kjore til elkjop aa returnere telefonen min
<RoyK> lolant: WD3200YS + st3400833NS
<RoyK> skal funke fint begge to (selv om jeg ikke har noen dokk å teste dem i nå)
<lolant> 320 + 500gb?
<lolant> Bare de ikke er DOA sa funker det
<lolant> finner ikke telefonen min, og har rettningssans som en frosk
<RoyK> 320+400
<RoyK> ingen er DOA, begge er brukt
<lolant> hvor motes man?
<RoyK> lolant: blir hjemme i kveld - skal til sentrum i morra
<lolant> vanskelig aa finne fram dit?
<Malinux> har frosker dårlig eller god rettningssans?
<RoyK> lolant: hit jeg bor?
<lolant> jau
<RoyK> om du klarer å finne storo, så finner du fram
<lolant> det klarer jeg aa finne
<RoyK> finn storo, ta opp grefsenveien, kjør til skiltet til glads vei, ta til venstre, kjør forbi grefsen kirke til du kommer til nummer 64, lyseblått hus
<RoyK> ring meg når du er uttafor, så kommer jeg ned - gidder ikke invitere noen inn nå
<RoyK> msg meg om du ikke har nr
<RoyK> 350 penger, ikke sant?
<lolant> jau
<RoyK> omtrent det de er verdt - de funker, er små, men sata
<RoyK> söta sata
<RoyK> söta små sata
<lolant> jeg skal se om mobilen er i bilen, hvis ikke mangler jeg telefon. kan vel vente til samboer er ferdig med bikkja
<lolant> hvis den er der skriver jeg noe her, hvis ikke sier jeg ifra etter rma hos elkjop
<Mathias> lolant: ligg på hornet hele veien, når noen stopper deg spør du om hvor RoyKen er
<lolant> royk utfor
<lolant> RoyK?
<f00f> jobber du med support, RoyK?
<lolant> faen, dinner ikke nummeret
<lolant> det er i en av mine 200 buffere
<lolant> hvilken andre nick bruker han?
<RoyK> lolant: satt i tlf
<RoyK> håper skiten virker ;)
<winb> e d liv mor
<lolant> Da ma jeg finne ut hvordan jeg skal isntallere ubuntu pa raid1
<Mathias> lett
<Malinux> mulig det er lett, men hvordan? :)
<Mathias> det det aner kun RoyK
<Malinux> Det er det bare Roy som kan og bare bare han. Kom til å tenke på lillebrors vise :) tihi
<lolant> Ubuntu server kanskje
<lolant> Er litt fristet til aa instalere med debootstrap
<Malinux> .)
<lolant> Hver gang eee-pcn til dama henger, krasjer nettverket
<Malinux> hm
<Mathias> lolant: tror du må vurdere å bruke cat5e'n til noe annet
<lolant> jeg brukte aa ha min egen linje
<lolant> Men saa fikk jeg ny laptop
<Mathias> tror jeg må begynne å oppbevare supervarm plasma i bunnen av kaffekoppen
<lolant> heh
<Mathias> for da drikker jeg ikke 2 kopper på en slurk
<Mathias> lolant: jeg har en linje for meg selv \o/
<lolant> Mathias: 10/10 x 2
<lolant> gjestenett for dama og mobilen
<Mathias> 45/45
<lolant> gigabit switch for playstation og med
<lolant> meg*
<RoyK> lolant: du starter installeren og velger configure raid
<RoyK> lag ett raid til /boot
<RoyK> ett til swap
<RoyK> ett til /
<RoyK> ext2 på /boot, ext4 på /
<RoyK> swap har ikke filsystem
<lolant> Interessant
<RoyK> så vil installeren installere grub på begge
 * RoyK satt på tlf
<RoyK> dvs
<Mathias> RoyK: er ikke swap et filsystem-ish?
<RoyK> Mathias: nei, det er en partisjon
<RoyK> råenhet
<Mathias> 0k
<RoyK> Mathias: den har en struktur, den er godt dokumentert i kildekoden til linux - bare å lese :D
<RoyK> RTFS
<Mathias> hahaha
<RoyK> lolant: jeg pleier å lage én primærpartisjon til /boot, typisk 1GB hver
<RoyK> lolant: og så en logisk swappartisjon på hver disk, samme størrelse
<RoyK> hvor mye minne har du? hvor mye minne planlegger du å bruke?
<RoyK> hvor mye overcommit?
<Mathias> RoyK: er vel lurt å ta litt mer swap enn det man har som minne?
<RoyK> swap bør være tidlig på disken - snurredisker er dobbelt så raske på starten som på slutten, sekvensielt
<RoyK> (og så vidt random access)
<RoyK> Mathias: den gamle regelen er RAMx2, men ofte er det overdrevent
<RoyK> men har du godt med plass, så skader det ikke
<Mathias> ram^1,1 har jeg
<lolant> RoyK: Har 8GB planlegger aa bruke 2
<RoyK> lolant: bruk 8GB swap, da
<RoyK> du har da nok diskplass
<Mathias> neida, har 4 gb ram, swap er på 6
<Mathias> er så maskinen ikke skal monge om jeg slenger den i dvale :P
<lolant> Er det idiotisk aa bruke de siste 80gbene til noe?
<Mathias> bruk de til tbbt og sga
<RoyK> lolant: lag et midlertidig volum for det
<lolant> tbbt? sga?
<Mathias> the big bang theory
<Mathias> stargate atlantis
<RoyK> lolant: RAMx2 for swap er ofte greit
<RoyK> dvs - veldig safe
<RoyK> (overkill)
<RoyK> men du har jo plass
<lolant> ja, mangler ikke diskplass
<Mathias> skader vel ikke med mindre man har liten disk og sinnsyke mengder ram :P
<lolant> har ikke swap pa laptopen
<Mathias> ?! :(
<RoyK> lolant: du bør ha swap
<RoyK> uansett
<RoyK> sånn at ting som ikke trenger å være i minnet kan kastes ut på disk, og minnet kan brukes til noe vettugt
<lolant> Jeg vil ikke spinne opp harddisken og ssden er for liten
<lolant> for jeg la til SSDen, brukte jeg ikke mer enn 16mb
<Mathias> lolant: kan kjøre flere swap her og der
<RoyK> lolant: men de 320+400-diskene - skulle ikke det være rota?
<Mathias> lolant: kan vel bruke de siste 80 gbene til uviktige saker?
<RoyK> ikke noe poeng med ssd for rota
<lolant> Jo, paa filserveren kan jeg omsa ha 220gb swap
<RoyK> ssd cache kommer snart
<lolant> ssd cache finnes allerede
<RoyK> ikke i en stabil implementasjon
<RoyK> joda, du har flashcache
<RoyK> og enhanceio
<RoyK> og bcache
<RoyK> men bcache suger - det krever at du lager filsystemet med cache og kan ikke endre stort senere
<Mathias> RoyK: når slipper du ut RoyK-fs? :P
<RoyK> Mathias: jeg bare snakker om hva jeg leser ;)
<RoyK> har brukt zfs med ssd cache i ganske stor skala
<RoyK> 2,5TB SSD cache på 80TB disk
<RoyK> 80TB i RAID-1+0
<RoyK> gikk ganske godt unna
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> tviler jeg ikke på
<RoyK> iops der var rimelig bra, selv med billige "desktop"-disker
<Mathias> kaketop og kakebunn
<RoyK> lolant: men den ssd-cache som kommer i 3.10 (etter all sannsynlighet) er enhanceio
<RoyK> og den er rimelig god
<RoyK> en fork av flashcache (utvikla av facebook)
<Mathias> tør jeg å ta en fortune her?
<Mathias> No group of professionals meets except to conspire against the public at large.
<Mathias> 		-- Mark Twain
<RoyK> joda, men jeg gidder ikke å konspirere
<RoyK> lolant: har du fått partisjonert driten?
<Mathias> RoyK: trenger bare en spade til det
<RoyK> lolant: jeg har satt opp tilsvarende som du har gjort - to disker av forskjellig størrelse i speil - boot først - så swap - så rota - så data - så bruker du resten til et midlertidig område uten redundans
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-06
<RoyK> zz
<Mathias> xxx
<Mathias> +
<Mathias> lolant: du kan bruke de siste 80 gbene til ubuntu sync, dropbox, wuala, aerofs :p
<Mathias> velkommen tilbake
<lolant> ubuntu aync?
<lolant> maskinen skal kj?re owncloud
<lolant> jeg hater at de har gjort mobilt breb?ndstotten darligere
<lolant> for var det plug and play
<lolant> naa funker det nesten aldri
<lolant> og dama herpet internetlinjen min
<Mathias> husket ikke hva det het
<Mathias> var opptatt med maten ^^
<lolant> ubuntu one
<Mathias> jau
<lolant> det suger aa ikke ha nett
<lolant> raid 5 et mitt har en faulty disk, wtf?
<Mathias> du får trekke kabel fra naboen
<lolant> har en linje paa soverommet men eeepcn hennes fryser hvert femte minutt og da d?r nettverket
<lolant> men hun faar klare seg uten til hun har fikset min
<Mathias> dø-dlink?
<lolant> jau
<Mathias> nesten like tard som jensen air"link"
<lolant> jeg har til jeg fikk laptop kun brukt kabel
<lolant> tror hardwaren er OK men softwaren er rael
<Mathias> på drapslinken?
<Mathias> flash den med openwrt eller ddwrt
<lolant> den stotter ikke det
<Mathias> pælm den ut et vindu :p
<lolant> heh
<lolant> eller var ikke stottet sist gang jeg sjekket
<lolant> jeg skjonner ikke hvordan hun klarte aa knuse nettverksporten
<lolant> jeg ba henne plugge ut ledningen fra switchen og gi den til meg
<lolant> hun plugger den ut av veggen, knuser porten og saa plugger hun den inn i mobilt bredband porten
<Malinux> hun er nok bare lei av at du er på nett hele tida ;)
<lolant> neppe
<Malinux> da er det mindre forstålig ja
<Malinux> kan hun ha dratt ut kabelen uten å trykke ned den plastbiten?
<lolant> tror ikke helt det
<lolant> hun fikk ut kabelen og saa trykket hun den inn i veggen
<lolant> og da knakk den
<Mathias> haha
<lolant> lurer paa om jeg kan bytte ut porten til mobilt bredband uten spesialverktoy
<Mathias> lolant: usb?
<lolant> usb?
<lolant> err
<lolant> porten til iptelefoni
<lolant> hun plugget nettverkskabelen inn i den etterpa
<lolant> siden den andre ikke funket
<RoyK> lolant: hva sier smartctl -H om disk disken som har blitt kasta?
<Mathias> ahh
<Mathias> lolant: sitter den fast inni?
<lolant> jeg fikk den ut og faar pluggen i
<lolant> link lyser men act er dod
<Mathias> mistenkelig
<lolant> skjonner ikke hva som er galt
<lolant> royk, jeg har glemt hvilken type jeg maa spesifisere for aa faa data
<RoyK> lolant: tror ikke du skal trenge å spesifisere type
<RoyK> hvis så, -t sat
<lolant> ok
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> ikke -t
<RoyK> sec
<RoyK> -d sat
<RoyK> fant du ut av det?
<pineapplr> http://lolsnaps.com/news/56516/0
#ubuntu-no 2013-04-07
<RoyK>  
<IvarB> hmm
<Mathias> hmmmm
<RoyK> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
 * IvarB har byttet til weechat
<Atluxity> hva synes du?
<Atluxity> weechat kan configureres på så mange måter
<IvarB> liker det så langt
<IvarB> tips og triks mottas med takk :)
 * RoyK bruker fremdeles irssi
<IvarB> Atluxity: syns fargene er litt... grelle :P
<Atluxity> http://pastebin.com/SKFcNBVL det er de fargene jeg har
<Atluxity> fant mer farger configurert
<Atluxity> http://pastebin.com/zP4q5VYi
<IvarB> hm
<IvarB> fjernet mesteparten av fargene fra chat_nick_colors
<Mathias> IRSSI OR DIE som vi sier på #irssi
<f00f> det hørtes lurt ut
<f00f> sier dere andre gode ting?
<RoyK^> f00f: har du noe konstruktivt å komme med, eller slenger du bare med leppa som vanlig?
<lolbee> IvarB: Jeg og, men fargene ender jo legningen min
<RoyK^> tror ikke du blir hetero av å bruke blått :)
<f00f> weechat så jo ikke så dumt ut, men for et navn..
<RoyK> det fine med den kanalen her, er at det er masse folk som gjør masse fine ting
<RoyK> det eneste triste med kanalen, er at vi har idioter som f00f
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> http://www.mytrendyphone.no/shop/ipad-3-ipad-97126p.html
<IvarB> noen som vet noe om dette?
<Mathias> jeg ser en "ipad" eller to inni den urlen wå jeg erklerer den død
<Mathias> så*
<IvarB> det er bare noe tull fra den butikken
<IvarB> den har ingenting med ipad eller apple å gjøre
<IvarB> er et helt vanlig BT tastatur som kunne like gjerne ha vært brukt på en HTPC boks eller noe sånt
<f00f> RoyK : idiot?
<Mathias> IvarB: minte meg på at jeg må finne en eller annen måte å kunne bruke telefonen som tastatur på pcen, så kan jeg ha et ordentlig trådløst tastatur :p
 * RoyK har bestilt noen 1w RGB-dioder for å lage noe skøy
<f00f> IvarB : tastaturet har "ipad hurtigtaster", og hvis du sjekker produktet, "Rapoo E6300" så markedsføres det fra produsenten som et BT keyboard for ipad
<f00f> så at det er et helt vanlig bt-tastatur er jo ikke riktig
<f00f> :p
<IvarB> du har rett f00f, jeg skal gå å skamme meg resten av livet for å ha uttalt noe sånt
<IvarB> er det det du vil at folk skal si når du motsier dem?
<IvarB> er du så sykelig opptatt av å påpeke andres feil? hva føler du når du sier sånt?
<IvarB> isteden for å hakke på andre og kreve oppmerksomhet over det - kan du ikke heller gjøre noe litt mer konstruktivt?
<IvarB> du vil få mye mer igjen for det
<RoyK> blir litt gøy med 64 LED-er
<lolbee> RoyK: leste dioder som "dildoer" :P
<RoyK> lolbee: hehe
<f00f> IvarB : det er da konstruktivt å rette opp i andres misinformasjon
<f00f> og hvis du føler måten det ble gjort på var "hakking" på deg, så vil jeg foreslå at du anskaffer tykkere hud
<Mathias> 1w rgd dildoer
<Mathias> skal bli morsomt
<Mathias> rgb*
 * RoyK tror at når f00f neste gang kommer og bjeffer om noe, så vanker det +b
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-31
<skandix> morn
<Mathias> det er diskuterbart
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-01
<RoyK> tam
<RoyK> noen som vet om noen norske butikker som har gode diskkabinetter for 5,25"-brønner?
<RoyK> mener noen hadde ei lenke for noe sånt for ei stund sia
<geirha> Clas Ohlson har gaffateip
<Mathias> RoyK: komplett har en del
<RoyK> Mathias: fant bare ikke noe i rotet der
<Mathias> haha
<RoyK> https://www.komplett.no/icy-box-ib-545ssk-5bay-backplane/765988 <-- under "tilbehør" - ikke "harddiskkabinetter" eller noe :P
<Malinux_> jeg prøver å bruke sshfs for å montere opp et området på serveren her jeg nå er
<Malinux_> dette har da fungert fint før, men nå får jeg: read: Connection reset by peer
<RoyK> prøvd å remontere?
<Malinux_> nei
<Malinux_> den er ikke montert nå
<Malinux_> så hvordan remontere noe som ikke er montert?
<Malinux_> noen annen måte jeg kan få montert opp raidet lokalt her, mens jeg finner ut hva som er galt? jeg orker ikke bruke hele dagen på å finne ut av dette nå
<RoyK> nfs?
<RoyK> merkelig at det skal slutte å funke sånn, da
<Malinux_> nei
<RoyK> kommer du deg inn med ssh som vanlig?
<Malinux_> jeg bruker sshfs
<Malinux_> fordi jeg ikke er på samme subnett
<RoyK> ja, men du spurte om en annen måte :P
<RoyK> nfs funker fint på tvers av rutere
<Malinux_> nfs fungerer jo ikke på den måten, ellers hadde jeg helt klart foretrukket nfs
<Malinux_> gjør det?
<RoyK> jada
<Malinux_> jøss
<RoyK> er jo bare en protokoll som kjører over udp eller tcp
<Malinux_> men da må jeg skrive sudo mount <ekstern-ip>:/raid <mappe-jeg vil montere området på> ?
<Malinux_> eller kan jeg bruke domenet?
<RoyK> ja, men du må jo legge til din ip-adresse i /etc/exports
<RoyK> og eksportere det du vil der
<RoyK> enkel syntaks
<Malinux_> og med min ip-adresse. Hvilken ip snakker vi da? på klientsiden?
<RoyK> den som serveren ser
<RoyK> men det er kløn å sette opp skikkelig autentisering med kerberos
<Malinux_> men er nfs kryptert?
<RoyK> nei
<Malinux_> ah
<Malinux_> da bør jeg ikke bruke det eksternt
<RoyK> prøv å strace sshfs
<RoyK> strace -f -o /tmp/strace.out sshfs ....
<RoyK> så ser du hvor den stopper
<RoyK> men - stakk - ut på tur
<Malinux_> og med ssfs .... betyr altså den kommandoen jeg vanligvis bruker?
<RoyK> ja,
<Malinux_> oki :)
<Malinux_> er fint ute nå :) kos deg på tur
<winb> Hvordan fjerner jeg passord på en pdf? bruker evince
<Malinux_> merkelich
<Malinux_> det løste seg ved å fjerne comment fra Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<Malinux_> men hvordan den ble commentert vekk aner jeg ikke
<Malinux_> hm, fjerne passord fra en pdf. det må vel gå an, men hur
<Malinux_> kanskje noe her kan fungere? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/removing-password-from-pdf-on-linux/
<winb> Har ikke admin passw bare user passw
<winb> :(
<Malinux_> aha, da er man jo like langt
<Malinux_> mulig bare for windows: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/toolsofthetrade/tp/pdf-password-remover.htm
<Malinux_> enn kanskje her? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-crack-pdf-file-password.html
<Mathias> windows! </3
<Mathias> winb: om du kan låse den opp, kan du ikke bare hente ut ting og lage ny pe-de-æff?
<RoyK> blei visst bare ei mil i dag
<RoyK> for mye snø og is i marka for de dekka :P
 * RoyK sender seg til -offtopic
<Malinux_> skal vi se her: Denne http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-eSATA-2-SATA-3-0-to-PCI-E-PCI-Express-Card-Adapter-Converter-6-0Gbps-ASM1061-/181000136831?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2472e87f  Har en sånn fra før i en pci-e 16X-spor, også er det et pci-e 1X-spor på hovedkortet også, men sporet er mye lengere enn kontakpunktene på kortet. Kan man likevel sette denne inn?
<Malinux_> har et sånt kort i  det hvite sporet https://www.asus.com/media/global/products/WC4H82eOmIEKdVAs/mxggr0YsUes6LpsF_500.jpg
<Malinux_> kan jeg ha en sånn i det blå også?
<Mathias> pcie 16x skal være bakoverkompatibel ja
<Malinux_> for da bestiller jeg et sånt kort til og jeg får 2 nye sata-plasser. DA kan jeg ta i bruk de to nye 2TB-diskene + atj eg også trenger en sånn sak for å få to strømuttak til sata-disker
<Malinux_> jeg lurer på noe mer også.
<Malinux_> hvan å enn det var
<Mathias> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2218693
<Malinux_> antagelig hvor mye strøm alt trekker nå, men fant et program som kan sjekke sånt :)
<Mathias> vet at maskinen min drar under 500 watt :P
<Mathias> er da vifta på PSUen slår inn
<Malinux_> jeg husker ikke hva psuen min er på, men husker de i butikken lurte på hva den skulle brukes til, for noen råtass er det ikke :) de fryktet gaming tror jeg
<Malinux_> men tror den kan være på ca 450watt eller så
<Mathias> jeg har en kilowatt til rådighet <.<
<Malinux_> damn. powerstat funker visst bare for lappisser
<Mathias> jepp ;P
<Malinux_> progam for å sjekke på batterier.
<Malinux_> men jeg forstår ikke helt powertop
<Mathias> men du kan regne ut hvor mye maskinen blir å bruke
<Malinux_> hvordan jeg leser antall watt den bruker der
<RoyK> visste ikke at strømforsyninger rapporterte sånt
<RoyK> i hvert fall ikke på vanlige stasjonære
<RoyK> ser på bladsenteret vi har på jobb (bladecenter på nynorsk) at det rapporterer rimelig godt hva det bruker av strøm
<RoyK> litt moro egentlig - med 8 bladservere som går på lav guff, bruker den <1kW
<RoyK> har ikke sett på bladene som kjører vmware - sikkert litt mer - er jo masse minne og cpu og noe last der
<RoyK> 150 VM-er spiser jo litt guff
<RoyK> (selv om vi har fått redusert minnebruken noe - enkelte på jobb er jo type "vi må ha 16GB for VM-en" lenge før de finner ut hva den egentlig bruker (som ofte er 500MB)
<RoyK> kjørte opp munin på jobb "bak alles rygg" som enkelte sa det
<RoyK> siden vi ikke hadde blitt enige om hva vi skulle bruke til monitorering, men siden jeg trengte bedre grafer for ressursbruk på servere
<Malinux_> kunne være greit å hatt en monitor, eller mulighet til å sjekke hvor mye strøm som brukes
<RoyK> etter etpar uker var det visst greit likevel ;)
<Malinux_> ok
<RoyK> Malinux_: ja, men da må strømforsyninga rapportere det, og de fleste gjør ikke det
<Malinux_> da har jeg faktisk bestilt 1 stk kontrollerkort, identisk til det jeg har, en sånn overgang til 2 sata-strømplugger og en pakke med 5-sata-kabler
<Malinux_> RoyK: det er jo sant ja
<Mathias> RoyK: som regel rapporterer bare cpu/gpu strømbruk iirc
<RoyK> Mathias: på større systemer, rapporterer også strømforsyninga
<RoyK> men ofte proprietære protokoller og sånt, da
<Mathias> ofc
<Mathias> tenker mer i desktop-verden nå
<Mathias> er noen PSUer som rapporterer bruk da
<Malinux_> Mathias: men RoyK sa jo at de fleste gjør det ikke, altså er det som du sier, noen rapporterer, men de fleste gjør det altså ikke.
<Mathias> kan alltids bare bruke en kill-a-watt :P
<Malinux_> :p
<Malinux_> drep en watt og få to tilbake
<Malinux_> eller tja
<Malinux_> jeg får sjekke hva strømforsyneren er på en dag
<winb> Mathias: Jeg trodde jeg kunne lagre en ny pdf. Men det går kun å lage en kopi (som også har samme passwd)
<Mathias> her skal man ikke tro
<Mathias> man skal vite ^^
<winb> sterk i trua
<Malinux_> Alle barna brukte Windows, utenom Linus, han brukte Linux
<RoyK> Malinux_: han *laga* linux ;)
<Malinux_> RoyK: i know :) :)
<Malinux_> derfor han brukte linux ;)
<Malinux_> kanskje bytte ut brukte med laga :)
<Malinux_> det rimer også så
<RoyK> mia er snill med meg ;)
<Malinux_> så bra
<Malinux_> disse kablene gjør nok underverker http://oslohificenter.no/produkter?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=1530&category_id=62
<Malinux_> får mye skarpere bilder på nettavisene f.eks. :p
<RoyK> hihi
<RoyK> Malinux_: cat 6e koster vel nærmere 10kr meteren og støtter 10Ge
<RoyK> er nok dårligere
<Malinux_> :p
<RoyK> har forresten ikke fått noe svar fra forbrukerombudet
<RoyK> kanskje ta en telefon og spørre
<RoyK> men - tur til irland i morra
<RoyK> limerick først med noe datalagringsgreier fra dell etpar dager og så en dag i dublin
<RoyK> var i limerick i 2000 og testa datalagring hos dell
<RoyK> det sugde rimelig hardt
<RoyK> men de har kommet seg litt siden den tid - kjøpt opp noen selskaper som kan ting
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-02
<Malinux_> ja. spent på hva forbrukerrådet sier.
<Malinux_> jeg tror det vil bli ramaskrik blant menigheten om de dyre kablene blir borte. Å forby det blir vel som å forby religion
<Malinux_> noe som også burde vært forbudt, men det er jo en annen sak
<RoyK> er det ikke forbrukerombudet som skal ta sånt?
<RoyK> dvs ikke -rådet
<Malinux_> burde være det, evt. rådet, men om du har henvendt deg feil, så burde de jo omdirigere deg til rette stedet
<RoyK> får se
<Malinux_> når det gjelder religion så er ikke forbrukerombudet rette instans i alle fall. Jegtror ikke religiøse er forbrukere av religion
<Malinux_> :)
<Malinux_> jeg tror det som irriterer meg mest er at folk driver å lurer dumme mennesker :S
<RoyK> hehe
<Malinux_> som har for mye penger
<Malinux_> og vips
<RoyK> å selge tp-kabler til 1800 spenn er litt drøyt
<Malinux_> ja...
<Malinux_> det erlike drøyt som å selge høyttalerkabler til over 150K pr. 2 meter også
<Malinux_> hva skal en sånn kabel liksom gjøre bedre?
<Malinux_> blikr renere tekst? :p
<Malinux_> nei, nå blir det natten her altså
<RoyK> joforatte den er jo 99% kobber
<RoyK> og sånt
<Malinux_> :p mhm :)
<RoyK> som om andre kabler inneholder mindre enn 1% andre ting enn kobber ;)
<Malinux_> denne nettverkskabelen må du bare prøve til streaming.... :p
<Malinux_> ja :p
<Malinux_> kobber i allt sammen
<Malinux_> enten kommer signalet frem, eller så kommer det ikke frem. Enkelt og greit
<RoyK> analogt er det litt mer komplisert
<Malinux_> jepp
<RoyK> det med oksygenfrie kabler er faktisk et poeng
<RoyK> men du får jo dem ganske billige
<Malinux_> ja
<Malinux_> mhm
<RoyK> men tp-kabel?
<Malinux_> men sinnsykt dyre kabler kan neppe forsvares, selv om vi snakker analoge signaler, som jo høyttalerledninger er
<RoyK> der er jo alt rimelig rent uansett
<Malinux_> det er jo rart at den kabelen jeg har i anlegget mitt, som jeg tror var dyrest, også er den som har mest støy i seg
<Malinux_> tar borti densåvidt, så hører jeg noe feedback  i subben
<Malinux_> men men
<RoyK> tror ikke vi hadde greid å levere gigabit til hele campus med dårlig kabler ;)
<Malinux_> hihi nei :p
<Malinux_> men med de til 1800 så skal du se at streaming går som en lek. blir veldig fin kontrast i bildetogså :p
<RoyK> hehe
<Malinux_> så dere burde jo oppgradere :p
<RoyK> sikkert sub-mikrosekund latency også
<Malinux_> jeg tenker at det første man bør spørrre seg om man i det heletatt vurdereren så dyr tp-kabel er: hvorfor har ikke databutikkene den? :)
<RoyK> strømmen går jo fortere i sånne kabler
<Malinux_> men er vel vanskeligere å lure datanerder
<Malinux_> ja :p
<Malinux_> nei, natta nå :) så får vi prate mer om kabler en annen gang
<RoyK> natta, Malinux_
<qwebirc1267> hallo er det noen her inne fra Oslo?
<Malinux_> ja
<qwebirc52870> when is 14.04 released?
<qwebirc52870> OOPS 14,04 LTS that is
<Malinux_> qwebirc52870: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<IvarB> hva er nytt i 14.04 egentlig?
<Malinux_> jeg er ikke sikker. Det er noe gui-ting som er nytt, men utover det veit jeg ikke sikkert
<Mathias> IvarB: sikkert mye behind-the-scenes :P
<Malinux_> før var jeg så dum at om ikke guiet så bedre ut, så var det jo kjedelig med oppdateringer til progammer, forda hadde det ikke skjedd noe liksom
<Malinux_> I alle fall ikke som jeg kunne se :p
<Mathias> hehe
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-03
<IvarB>   
<IvarB> http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-04
<Malinux_> http://www.digi.no/928058/legger-ned-ubuntu-one
<Malinux_> prøver å montere opp en disk fra serveren min på serveren til veninna mi. Det går fint. dette gjør jeg med sshfs
<Malinux_> det som derimot ikke går så bra, er å montere samme monteringspunktet videre til en klient, f.eks. wd-tv med nfs
<Malinux_> tenkte å lage en slags workaround slik at jeg kan bruke wd-boksen hennes til ting på serveren min
<Malinux_> men kan teste om det går med samba i stedet
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-05
<andypandy> Noen som veit om et bra drink oppskrift program for Ubuntu
<andypandy> ?
<Malinux_> til drinker?
<andypandy> Jau
<andypandy> Prøvd å søke, men finner ikkeno
<hjd> Tenker du med ferdig innhold og forslag til drinker, eller bare for å kunne legge inn oppskrifter selv?
<hjd> Hvis det er sistnevnte snublet jeg over et program for å legge inn oppskrifter, søke opp med hvilke ingredienser du har tilgjengelig osv. Det var for det meste rettet mot bakeoppskrifter, men regner med det skulle funke fint til annen bruk også. Jeg husker dessverre ikke hva det heter...
<andypandy> Helst begge deler
<andypandy> Det finnes jo plenty av websider for det, men jeg hadde håpa på en app som kunne brukes offline
<Malinux_> hadde du vært trønder hadde det vært mye enklere. Da trenger man ikke sånt program. Da er det en 50øring i bunn av en kopp, så heller man i 96, og så kaffe til man ikke ser 50øringen mer :p
<andypandy> Vell, er ikke oppskriften at du skal slenge en 50 øring oppi koppen, så helle på kaffe til den ikke synes lenger, og så fylle på med 96 til du igjen kan se den?
<Malinux_> eh, jo
<Malinux_> takk, jeg er ikke så flink på oppskrifter. Kanskje jeg trenger et sånt program selv likevel :)
<andypandy> Hadde man bare vært en jævel på å programere, så hadde man jo kunnet lage det sjøl
<Malinux_> jepp
<andypandy> Å se pirat live-streamer av tippeligaen fungerer bedere på Linux enn betalutgaven av C-more........
<Aeyoun> Deal.no selger SD-kort med Debian ferdig instalert og klart for Raspberry Pi-bruk. https://www.deal.no/deal/default.asp?page=vare&produsentID=RPI-PROG-4GB-SDCARD – 50 kr
<Aeyoun> Har noen installert Linux på en Microsoft Surface (ARM)? :-)
<Mathias> Aeyoun: den inneholder "microsoft" :\
<Aeyoun> Mathias: mye gjør det til å begynne med.
#ubuntu-no 2014-04-06
<Malinux_> får: ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.101 port 22: Connection refused
<Malinux_> altså kommer jeg meg ikke inn på serveren min igjen
<Malinux_> det eneste jeg har gjort er å endre dns-server på den. kan det være det virker igjen, om jeg går tilbake til den jeg hadde?
<Malinux_> er fysisk på serveren, men ser ikke ut som jeg har noen deny_hosts
<Malinux_> bare en denyhosts.conf
<Malinux_> den het er jo host.deny for svingende. skal vi se. jeg har havnet der. så har funnet muligens løsningen :)
<Malinux_> nope
<Malinux_> damn
<Malinux_> nå har jeg stilt alt tilbake som det stod i sted
<Malinux_> tror jeg prøver en reboot av hele dritten
<Malinux> virket ikke
<Malinux> viser seg at ps aux | grep ssh
<Malinux> viser at ssh ikke kjører på serveren
<Malinux> jeg får også en feilmelding i dmesg om  respawn too fast og at ssh ikke vil starte
<Malinux> ligner denne meldingen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21801/ssh-server-not-working-respawns-until-stopped
<Malinux> jeg får ssh-et meg inn på laptoppen fra serveren, men ikke visa versa
<Malinux> fra dmesg
<Malinux> init: ssh main process (6052) terminated with status 255
<Malinux> init: ssh respawning too fast, stopped
<Malinux> jeg fant ut noe
<Malinux> fikk en melding om at sftp allerede var definert og at det gjaldt linje 81 i sshd_config
<Malinux> prøvde å kommentere ut linjen, og vips
<Malinux> merkelich
<Malinux> denne: Subsystem  sftp internal-sftp
<RoyK> Malinux: /etc/ hosts.deny
<RoyK> Malinux: /etc/hosts.deny
<RoyK> evt
<RoyK> ah
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, jeg sjekket der, og tja, det var noe helt annet, men jeg har ikke vært borti det
<Malinux> jeg tror det skjedde uavhengig av dns
<Malinux> men at ssh ble restartet eller noe da jeg startet /etc/init.d/networking eller så var det /etc/init.d/network-interfaces
<Malinux> det var rett etter det at det skjedde i alle fall
<RoyK> bruker du denyhosts eller noe?
<Malinux> ja
<RoyK> den oppdaterer jo hosts.deny
<Malinux> oki, jeg fant en lokal-ip i hosts.deny, men det var ikke den maskinen jeg ssh-et fra
<Malinux> den ip-en jeg hadde lokalt var ikke i hosts.deny
<RoyK> Malinux: legg til de lokale i /var/lib/denyhosts/allowed-hosts
<RoyK> fila finnes kanskje ikke, men da er det bare å lage den
<Malinux> det er nok lurt ja.
<Malinux>  kan man skrive : 192.168.*
<RoyK> stopp denyhosts, fjern den lokale adressen fra de andre filene under den katalogen og start denyhosts igjen
<Malinux> for å få med alle ?
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> ja http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<Malinux> i hvilke andre filer der kan lokale ip-adresser befinne seg?
<Malinux> den filen har vi visst fikset på før :) der står alle fra og med 192.168.1.1 og høyt opp
<Malinux> men ikke i serien 192.168.0.X
<RoyK> bare legg til som du skrev over
<Malinux> I did
<Malinux> så får vi se. håper jeg slipper disse problemene fremmover nå :)
<RoyK> :)
#ubuntu-no 2015-04-01
<Blueking> hva er kanalen for useriøs chat ?
<Blueking> liv her da ?
<blaamann_b570> Lite, men det er bare å starte :-)
<Blueking> hehe  et spørsmål finnes det mulighet for å detektere at nettet har gått ned og automatisk 'service networking restart' ?
<Blueking> blaamann_b570 ?
<blaamann_b570> Har ikke peilig. Du kan jo teste med kommandoer, men saken er vel at det skal detekteres automatisk.
<blaamann_b570> Tipper DBUS vil gi deg beskjed. SÃ¥ kanskje en kan scripte noe med dbus-monitor.
<Blueking> dbus ?
<hjd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-Bus System som sender meldinger frem og tilbake mellom programmer/prosesser.
<hjd> Mulig du kan ta en titt på kildekoden til nettverksindikatoren. Den oppdaterer jo ikonet pluss viser en melding hvis du kobler fra/faller ut av nettverket. Så den må jo nesten lytte på et eller annet...
<thiAs> hva er forskejell på sudo apt-get "remove" og "purge" når jeg skal avinstallere ett program?? hvem av dem burde jeg kjøre?
<thiAs> vet du Mathias ? :D
<hjd> purge fjerner også innstillinger osv
<hjd> Fra `man apt-get`: purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and
<hjd>            purged (any configuration files are deleted too).
<Mathias> purge kverker alt som har med pakken å gjøre, sånn ca
<thiAs> aight :)
<thiAs> men hvis jeg skal fjerne for eksempel gnome m player. så burde jeg ikke kjøre purge komandoen? for da kan de kansje fjerne kodecs osv?
<Mathias> den fjerner alt av configs og sånt
<thiAs> eller lønner det seg å alltid kjøre purge kommandoen istedet for remove? sånn generelt
<thiAs> ok
<Mathias> bruker som regel kun purge når jeg virkelig har rævkjørt noe
<thiAs> ok
<thiAs> :)
<hjd> kodeker er vel som oftest i egne pakker
<Mathias> mm
<hjd> Hvis du bruker synaptic, så har den en egen kategori for pakker hvor det ligger igjen innstillinger osv. Jeg går utifra dette filteret kommer av pakker som har blitt fjernet med remove, men ikke purget.
<hjd> Så hender jeg rydder opp det fra tid til annen når jeg vet det er pakker jeg ikke kommer til å installere på nytt.
<thiAs> bruker bare terminalen jeg
<thiAs> til å avinstallerer
<thiAs> hjd: men da kan man kjøre noen av disse: sudo apt-get autoclean
<thiAs> sudo apt-get clean
<thiAs> sudo apt-get autoremove
<thiAs> sudo apt-get autoclean
<thiAs> sudo apt-get clean
<thiAs> for å fjerne de pakkene
<hjd> Hm... clean tar vel bare cachen, autoremove fjerner installerte pakker, usikker på autoclean
<hjd> aha autoclean er som clean, men fjerner kun pakker som ikke er tilgjengelige
<hjd> vel, litt kort på autoremove, den fjerner pakker som ble installert som avhengigheter til noe annet, men som ikke trengs lenger
<hjd> SÃ¥ det blir ikke helt det samme.
<thiAs> kan kansje kjøre alle 3 sånn av å til? få rydda opp litt ;)
<hjd> Det er sikkert mulig å finne pakker som har blitt removet uten å bli purget i terminalen også, jeg vil tro synaptic bare slår opp informasjonen et eller annet sted og viser den, men jeg er ikke sikker på hvor den kommer fra.
<hjd> clean er jo grei, autoclean så ut til å være overflødig hvis du har kjørt clean allerede. autoremove er veldig kjekk, men jeg ville dobbeltsjekke lista før du fjerner ting. ;)
<thiAs> jeg pleier å kjøre clean, autoclean, og autoremove sånn i ny og ned
<thiAs> aha
<thiAs> skjønner
#ubuntu-no 2015-04-05
<shazzr> clear
<shazzr> Har noen erfaring med TV-kort? (Hauppauge NOVA-T USB stick)
<shazzr> Får ikke laget meg en kanalliste, og lurer litt på om det er antennen eller noe annet som er årsaken.
#ubuntu-no 2016-04-05
<RoyK> !webmin | Blueking
<lubotu3`> Blueking: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Blueking> ok :)
#ubuntu-no 2016-04-08
<huayra> https://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2016/04/09/no/Oslo
<huayra> skal noen dra dit i morgen?
#ubuntu-no 2016-04-09
<blaamann_b570> Har i flere år brukt en vanlig desktop som server heime på gutterommet. Vil over på noe mindre. Bruker den mest for ssh tunnel ('ssh -D') når jeg er i utlandet for vanlig websurfing og for å se NRK + en del anna som krever lokasjon Norge. Hadde det holdt med en Raspberry Pi?
<Mathias> kommer an på mengden data du skal dytte igjennom
<blaamann> Kanskje en barebone PC hadde vært tingen.
<blaamann> Lite trafikk, som nevnt over kun normal surfing + NRK. NRK streaming blir maks.
<RoyK> nrk strømmer vel uten flash nå også?
<RoyK> eller mulig det fremdeles er i beta
<RoyK> de har jobba hardt for å flytte ting til html5
<RoyK> (og forhåpentligvis http2)
<Malinux> for å få nrk uten flash, må du vel gjøre det via kodi.
<Mathias> NRK har vel svitsjet til DASH og html5?
<Malinux> kanskje. trodde de hadde flash enda? jeg kan sjekke
<Malinux> bruker i alle fall flashplayer når jeg spiller av der
<RoyK> Malinux: det er noe på innstillinger
<Malinux> ah, om jeg kan bytte til html5 i en form for settings hos nrk. Da bytter jeg nå
<Malinux> man må kanskje være registrert bruker for å få endret det?
<Mathias> Malinux: kan du spille av html5 på youtube?
<RoyK> Malinux: fikk du html5 til å funke med nrk?
<RoyK> jeg prøvde - funka ikke
<RoyK> http://what-if.xkcd.com/149/ hihi
<Malinux> Mathias: ja
<Malinux> RoyK: jeg vet ikke hvor jeg skal gjøre det evt. jeg har ingen konto på nrk, i fall det er der sånt skal confes :)
<Malinux> så svaret er nei
<RoyK> https://tv.nrk.no/innstillinger
<RoyK> første treff på "nrk html5" på gugel :P
<geirha> Jepp, kan bekrefte. Første treff med google-søk på bing
<Malinux> aha, der ja
<Mathias> *se rart på geirha*
<Malinux> RoyK: okey. Jeg tenker noen ganger at nettsidene burde ha åpenbare steder der sånt ligger.
<Malinux> også glemmer jeg å gugle det
<Malinux> får ikke spilt av video når jeg bruker html5.
<Malinux> men må stikke, så får se på det siden.
<geirha> Mathias: http://i.imgur.com/uY9wMva.jpg
#ubuntu-no 2017-04-03
<RoyK> raidghost: hvordan gikk det med raidet?
<Malinux> når jeg er jeg ikke raidghost, men jeg får no route to host opp til serveren hans, så jeg får ikke sjekket statusen nå.
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> kankje det ikke gikk så bra...
<RoyK> velvel - vi får vente og se
<Malinux> vi får se. Fortsatt teit at jeg ikke tenkte på å krympe filsystemet før jeg krympet raidet. Kan være det som evt. gjør at det ikke kan monteres
<Malinux> til tross for diverse fsck-førsk, etc.
<RoyK> sånt skjer (tm)
<Malinux> joda, men teit når man tenker at hm, oi, faen, det skulle jeg tenkt på
<RoyK> ja, vi har alle gjort det der ;)
<RoyK> dagens wtf
<RoyK> sånt skjer alle
<Malinux> det skjer vel fordi jeg ikke tenker nok
<RoyK> husker jeg hadde min virkelig første en gang på TG i '98 - hadde jobba i 36 timer i strekk med masse kødd og noen ba meg lage en boot-floppy for redhat7, joda, dd if=boot.flp of=/dev/hda <enter>
<RoyK> hda var på den tida som sda
<RoyK> tok litt tid å rydde opp, men jeg fikk ut dataene før jeg måtte skrote installasjonen
<Malinux> hehe
<Malinux> hadde jo vært greiere om det var på min egen server
<RoyK> joda, men ber man om hjelp, så må man tåle at folk gjør feil
<RoyK> synes da jeg
<RoyK> det var vel ikke akkurat tilsikta?
<Malinux> nei, jeg har ikke med vilje gått inn for å ødelegge, men jeg har jo vært klar over, og for håpentligvis gjort det klart at jeg ikke kan garantere noe
<Malinux> men virker som jeg vet noe mer om mdraid enn jeg gjorde før, selv om jeg tydeligvis ikke er i nærheten av å skjønne alt. Kanskje jeg skjønner sånn 2-3%
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> Malinux: du kan jævlig mye mer enn 2-3% <3
<RoyK> du kan nok opp mot de 70-80%
<RoyK> men her bomma du litt
<RoyK> og det må være lov
<RoyK> Malinux: det er ikke så mye jeg kan lære deg om mdraid lenger, for å si det sånn - du kan det aller meste - det andre er det stort sett folka som skriver koden som kan, eller folka som jobber med det veldig mye
<Malinux> ja. jeg kan jo ikke teorien bak, hvordan de ulike raid-nivåene funker, annet enn helt basic
<RoyK> trodde vi hadde snakka om det... det er jo såre enkelt
<RoyK> si du har tre disker
<RoyK> det skrives tre bits
<RoyK> 1 1 0
<RoyK> så genererer du paritet, som er 1+1+0, binært, som er 10, så kutter du ut alt bortsett fra siste siffer og kaller det paritet
<RoyK> så 1+0+1+1+0+0+1+0+1 = 101 => 1
<RoyK> så når du mister en bit, kan du finne den igjen ved å reversere greia
<RoyK> raid6 er samma greia, bare at man tar det i 2d
<RoyK> grafikk her https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_RAID_levels
<Malinux> dette er nok noe jeg må ha med litt teskje. Den der rekka med 1+0+1+(..)+1 ) 101 => 1
<RoyK> 1+1 = 10
<RoyK> there are 10 types of people in the world, those who understand binary and those who don't
<Malinux> ja, jeg kan binært
<RoyK> så har du tre disker i raid5, så skriver du 0 0 og pariteten blir 0
<RoyK> så skriver du 0 1 eller 1 0 og pariteten blir 1
<RoyK> eller 1 1 og pariteten blir 0
<Malinux> hvorfor blir den det?
<RoyK> så hvis du napper ut én av dem, så kan du regenerere den ene biten ved å se på den andre
<RoyK> 1+1=10 - siste siffer er 0
<RoyK> 1+0=1 siste siffer er 1
<RoyK> 0+0=0 - siste siffer er 0
<RoyK> osv
<Malinux> okey, da skjønner je gi alle fall hva som definerer hva som blir pariteten
<Malinux> hvordan revereres det?
<RoyK> hvis du skriver 1 0 0 1 0
<RoyK> og du leser 1 0 x 1 0
<RoyK> og pariteten er den siste, så kan du ganske enkelt finne ut om den som mangler var 1 eller 0
<RoyK> eller - hvis paritetsbiten var den første, så kan du like lett finne ut hva som mangla
<RoyK> og hvis x var baritetsbiten, så er det jo ikke så nøye, siden dataene er intakte
<RoyK> tenk raid-4
<RoyK> der du har et lass med disker for data og én for paritet
<RoyK> D D D D D D P
<RoyK> så dør en av datadiskene og du kan gjenopprette den biten
<RoyK> RAID-5 er det samme, bare at man roterer litt på pariteten sånn at det ikke blir så mye skriving til paritetsdisken
<RoyK> så i stedet for
<RoyK> D D P
<RoyK> D D P
<RoyK> så blir det
<RoyK> D P D
<RoyK> P D D
<RoyK> D D P
<RoyK> osv
<Malinux> mhm. skjønner
<Malinux> men hvorfor kan man lett finne ut den biten som mangler er 1 eller o?
<RoyK> altså...
<RoyK> du skriver en 1 og en 1 og en 0
<RoyK> sistenevnte er paritet
<RoyK> f.eks.
<RoyK> så leser du en (vetikke) og en 1 og en 0
<RoyK> da burde det være ganske innlysende at siden 1 og 1 sammen er 2, altså partall, så burde pariteten være 0, altså vil den manglende biten måtte være 1
<Malinux> ok, jeg tror kanskje jeg skjønner hvorfor nå
<RoyK> så blir pariteten 2
<RoyK> og da begynner moroa :D
<RoyK> men sovetid
<RoyK> natti
<Malinux> natti
